# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Rodilje koje "ne surađuju" pri porodu

## sirius

_Prebačeno s drugog topika
Fidji_





> a ako neka trudnica ne "surađuje" tokom vaginalnog poroda (vidjela sam i toga),a razlog je vjerojatno nešto blisko paničnim atakama ,ishod i najčešće bude car,a što je najgore to obično bude hitan car.


Malo OT...Ali kao rodilja koja je okrakterizirana da ne "surađuje" tokom poroda moram samo napomenuti svoje mišljenje, a ono je to da bi osoblje trebalo surađivati sa mnom  a, ne ja sa njima.To jest oni bi trebali imati razumjevanje i empatije za rodilju,i to u većoj količini nego inače ako postoje posebne okolnosti u porodu.
Nažalost,iz mog iskustva,stav osoblja je potaknuo paniku sa kojom nisam došla u rodilište.Iako je ,naravno, postojao strah od ishoda.
Ono što je meni u tom trenutku padalo na pamet da bi sigurno dobila bolji ljudski pristup i veće razumjevanje osoblja da sam se inzistirala i dogovorila CR ,a  ne došla na porod koji je spontano počeo te inzistirala  na što manje intervencija.I,to je ono što me je jako rastužilo.
Tako da razumijem žene koje iz straha inzistiraju na CR...

----------


## Poslid

> Malo OT...Ali kao rodilja koja je okrakterizirana da ne "surađuje" tokom poroda moram samo napomenuti svoje mišljenje, a ono je to da bi osoblje trebalo surađivati sa mnom  a, ne ja sa njima.To jest oni bi trebali imati razumjevanje i empatije za rodilju,i to u većoj količini nego inače ako postoje posebne okolnosti u porodu.


Odličan point, sirus!

----------


## icyoh

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a ako neka trudnica ne "surađuje" tokom vaginalnog poroda (vidjela sam i toga),a razlog je vjerojatno nešto blisko paničnim atakama ,ishod i najčešće bude car,a što je najgore to obično bude hitan car.
> 
> 
> Malo OT...Ali kao rodilja koja je okrakterizirana da ne "surađuje" tokom poroda moram samo napomenuti svoje mišljenje, a ono je to da bi osoblje trebalo surađivati sa mnom  a, ne ja sa njima.To jest oni bi trebali imati razumjevanje i empatije za rodilju,i to u većoj količini nego inače ako postoje posebne okolnosti u porodu.
> Nažalost,iz mog iskustva,stav osoblja je potaknuo paniku sa kojom nisam došla u rodilište.Iako je ,naravno, postojao strah od ishoda.
> Ono što je meni u tom trenutku padalo na pamet da bi sigurno dobila bolji ljudski pristup i veće razumjevanje osoblja da sam se inzistirala i dogovorila CR ,a  ne došla na porod koji je spontano počeo te inzistirala  na što manje intervencija.I,to je ono što me je jako rastužilo.
> Tako da razumijem žene koje iz straha inzistiraju na CR...


definitivno potpisujem.

----------


## mihim

slazem se s vama i razumijem kaj hocete rec, al stvarno ima zena koje ne surađuju. ruzno zvuci, al evo primjer, ja gledala zenu koja radja, sve ok, vikala, al nikom nista, podrazumijeva se da zenu boli i svi su bili super prema njoj, bez ikakvih ispada. e a kad je doslo vrijeme da tiska, ona je jadna tolko vikala " ne moguuuuuuuuu" sto puta da je mogla tu snagu za deranje stvarno iskoristit za tiskanje. beba je na kraju jadna izasla ful plava, stavili ga mami na prsa al je presto disat, za minutu sve super nakon sto su ga hitno odnjele sestre. samo hocu rec, to njeno " ne mogu " i plava beba mi je tolko ostalo urezano u sjecanje da sam znala da cu tiskat kad mi to kazu. al sam pretjerala, tolko jako sam stisla da sam pukla unutra, i kapilare od vrata do mojih crvenoocnica  :Laughing:  , u glavu sam jer sam ga htjela vidit cim izađe pa nisam oci zatvorila, al jos sam samo 2 puta tiskala - glava, tijelo. meni je ona stvarno pomogla, ta zena. al nazalost ocito ih ima jos, al vecina ne ostavi zivotni primjer ko meni, nego dignu vjerojatno zivac osoblju...

----------


## sirius

> slazem se s vama i razumijem kaj hocete rec, al stvarno ima zena koje ne surađuju. ruzno zvuci, al evo primjer, ja gledala zenu koja radja, sve ok, vikala, al nikom nista, podrazumijeva se da zenu boli i svi su bili super prema njoj, bez ikakvih ispada. e a kad je doslo vrijeme da tiska, ona je jadna tolko vikala " ne moguuuuuuuuu" sto puta da je mogla tu snagu za deranje stvarno iskoristit za tiskanje. beba je na kraju jadna izasla ful plava, stavili ga mami na prsa al je presto disat, za minutu sve super nakon sto su ga hitno odnjele sestre. samo hocu rec, to njeno " ne mogu " i plava beba mi je tolko ostalo urezano u sjecanje da sam znala da cu tiskat kad mi to kazu. al sam pretjerala, tolko jako sam stisla da sam pukla unutra, i kapilare od vrata do mojih crvenoocnica  , u glavu sam jer sam ga htjela vidit cim izađe pa nisam oci zatvorila, al jos sam samo 2 puta tiskala - glava, tijelo. meni je ona stvarno pomogla, ta zena. al nazalost ocito ih ima jos, al vecina ne ostavi zivotni primjer ko meni, nego dignu vjerojatno zivac osoblju...


Žao mi je što tako misliš.
Pogotovo ovaj dio da netko to radi namjerno.
Sebe smatram vrlo razumnom osobom i nimalo sklonom  konfliktima,ali porod nije mjesto gdje prevladava naš razum.Tu su u igri neke sile jače od nas.
I nisam surađivala sa osobljem,to je bilo jače od mene.
Ali da je osoblje(koje je bilo na domačem terenu,ne u jakim trudovima,ne u strahu,ne polugolo...)možda surađivalo samnom ,možda bi mi bilo lakše.
Možda bi se opustila,možda nijhove postupke ne bih  osječala kao silovanje i možda bih se osjećala kao ljudsko biče.
A teorija da su žene krive jer ne surađuju je tako poznata.
Nismo li je već čuli npr.u slučaju obiteljskog nasilja?
A prije je  i to bilo normalno,samo  su se  stvari u glavama promjenile.

Ali razumijem tvoje mišljenje,jer tvoja i moja percepcija načina poroda,mjesta poroda i super ponašanja osoblja pri porodu sigurno se razlikuju.

----------


## mihim

> mihim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> slazem se s vama i razumijem kaj hocete rec, al stvarno ima zena koje ne surađuju. ruzno zvuci, al evo primjer, ja gledala zenu koja radja, sve ok, vikala, al nikom nista, podrazumijeva se da zenu boli i svi su bili super prema njoj, bez ikakvih ispada. e a kad je doslo vrijeme da tiska, ona je jadna tolko vikala " ne moguuuuuuuuu" sto puta da je mogla tu snagu za deranje stvarno iskoristit za tiskanje. beba je na kraju jadna izasla ful plava, stavili ga mami na prsa al je presto disat, za minutu sve super nakon sto su ga hitno odnjele sestre. samo hocu rec, to njeno " ne mogu " i plava beba mi je tolko ostalo urezano u sjecanje da sam znala da cu tiskat kad mi to kazu. al sam pretjerala, tolko jako sam stisla da sam pukla unutra, i kapilare od vrata do mojih crvenoocnica  , u glavu sam jer sam ga htjela vidit cim izađe pa nisam oci zatvorila, al jos sam samo 2 puta tiskala - glava, tijelo. meni je ona stvarno pomogla, ta zena. al nazalost ocito ih ima jos, al vecina ne ostavi zivotni primjer ko meni, nego dignu vjerojatno zivac osoblju...
> 
> 
> Žao mi je što tako misliš.
> Pogotovo ovaj dio da netko to radi namjerno.
> Sebe smatram vrlo razumnom osobom i nimalo sklonom  konfliktima,ali porod nije mjesto gdje prevladava naš razum.Tu su u igri neke sile jače od nas.
> ...


 nemoj ni ti mene shvacat ko da napadam, jer stvarno mi to nije namjera, ni ja ne volim konflikte. oprosti, al ja nigdje nisam napisala da to zene rade namjerno. prosla sam porod i sve mi je jasno i jace sile i sve, ja sam mislila da cu umrijet od bolova, skoro se onesvjestila, mozda i jesam koju sekundu, nisam vikala, nisam ni disala kak treba, bilo mi je lakse malte ne ne disat dok traje trud, smetali su mi zvukovi i dodiri, suprug je morao sutit i ne dirat me, molila sam sestru da mi ne objasnjava kak i zasto mi stavlja kateter jer jednostavno sam htjela tisinu, al kad su rekli " evo sad cete rodit, samo tiskajte kad kazemo" vise nije bilo mjesta da je mislim na sebe, beba je najbitnija i moramo tad mi surađivat, mi moramo stisnut tu bebu van a ne nitko drugi. a ovo o mjestu poroda, vjerojatno bi ti doma, al ja imam pravo na svoje misljenje o tome. ne znam, mozda je previse strucnih stvari znam pa se zato nikad nebi usudila rodit doma. ja sam se u bolnici u kojoj sam rodila, na porodu osjecala ko ljudsko bice i nisam imala osjecaj da me netko siluje. al, ne mozemo sad sve stavljat pod isto... vjerujem, tj. znam da ima odvratnih doktora i primalja vjerojatno, koji ne zasluzuju i nisu sposobni da rade taj posao, oni koji vrijeđaju il tak nesto.... al ja na srecu to nisam dozivjela..... pricali smo o surađivanju, mislim da ni jedna zena nebi smjela ugrozavat svoje dijete zato sto " ona vise ne moze ", ona MORA. A kad se nesto desi bebi onda su svi drugi odgovorni..

----------


## Mirtica

Za mene su govorili da surađujem, dokt mi je čak i čestitala,...ali ja nisam ni bila na tom porodu.... imala sam osjećaj kao da sam van svog tijela.... što od tkoznačega što su mi davali u infuziju, što od silnih poniženja koje sam doživjela, što od straha za dijete zbog komplikacija tijekom trudnoće i najavljivanih deformacija i poteškoća koje je "trebao" imati...

Pojam suradnje na porodu je jako individualan....

Dok sam ležala u predrađaoni, jedan žena je rodila s nama u sobi.... tijekom trudova su je prikopčali na ctr i morala je ležati na leđima.... ona je vrištala i derala se da će umrijeti.... i pokušavali su je smiriti.... u jednom trenutku je toliko pukla da se s kreveta bacila na pod i četveronoške nastavila zapomagati.... pa su joj donijeli loptu i mazili ju i pazili.... jedva se stigla popeti na krevet prije nego je rodila.... na kraju je dobila tretman kakav bismo sve htjele....

Mene su prikovali za ctg.... ja sam "surađivala" pa nisam dobila ni loptu, niti sam mogla biti u položaju u kojem sam htjela.... rodila sam industrijski i kao na traci.... za dokt savršeno, za mene ne...

----------


## sirius

Mirtica,identično je prošao moj prvi porod.
Ja jednostavno nisam bila tamo ,od silne kemije koju su mi davali kroz infuziju.
I bila sam "dobra",ni glasa pustila nisam,i radila sam što su tražili jer sam mislila da oni znaju bolje od mene što treba raditi i još sam se čudila zašto žene u susjednim boksovima toliko viću.
Mislila sam da ću umrjeti tamo sama,a bila sam toliko drogirana da nisam uspjela ni vikati.Nije li to strašno?

Na drugom porodu sam znala da  bi osoblje trebalo surađivati  samnom,a ne ja sa njima.Jedino oni to nisu znali...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Uglavnom ,u jednom trenutku izgona (koji je bio potpuno bez  poriva za tiskanje dirigiran od strane osoblja) doktor mi je rekao rečenicu "Ako niste htjeli surađivati,trebali ste roditi doma." :/ 
Da nije žalosno bilo bi smješno...





> pricali smo o surađivanju, mislim da ni jedna zena nebi smjela ugrozavat svoje dijete zato sto " ona vise ne moze ", ona MORA. A kad se nesto desi bebi onda su svi drugi odgovorni..


Zar ti misliš da netko može birati da li može ili ne može ?
Da li stvarno misliš da je beba ugrožena (u normalnim okolnostima) jer ju majka nije istisnula u tri truda *kada su joj rekli* da tiska?
A kemija koju primi tokom poroda ,a ležeći položaj majke  u koje dobiva manje kisika i ima manje mjesta za prolaz,a nalijeganje na trbuh od strane porodničara  kojim izlet kao šprih...

Rodilja bi trebala biti subjekt,a ne objekt oko kojeg se vrti porod.

----------


## srecica

> pricali smo o surađivanju, mislim da ni jedna zena nebi smjela ugrozavat svoje dijete zato sto " ona vise ne moze ", ona MORA. A kad se nesto desi bebi onda su svi drugi odgovorni.. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Zar ti misliš da netko može birati da li može ili ne može ?
> Da li stvarno misliš da je beba ugrožena (u normalnim okolnostima) jer ju majka nije istisnula u tri truda *kada su joj rekli* da tiska?


Isto ovo bih i ja pitala.
Porod je fizioloski proces ... kao npr. piskenje i kakanje koje ne mozes bas napraviti po naredbi zar ne?

Ruzan mi je naslov ovog topika, ali je to nazalost surova stvarnost bolnickih poroda ... suraduju samo one koje leze na ledima, sute i nista ne pitaju, i tiskaju kad doktor kaze ... sve one druge koje bi hodale, cucnule, koje postavljaju pitanja 'sto cete mi to dati?', tiskaju kad imaju nagon, one ne spadaju u tu kategoriju  :/ 

Zao bi mi bilo da netko misli kad zena kaze 'ne mogu' da se ustvari prenemaze i izvoljeva i izmislja ... jer nema ne mogu, MORAS!

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam ponosna na sebe što sam "magare"  8) 

naziv za jogunastu, tvrdoglavu, samovoljnu,  neposlušnu osobu

suradnja je moguća samo ako se ne gazi moj integritet

suradnja i posluh nisu ista stvar
suradnja podrazumjeva kompromis ili dragovoljnost
posluh podrazumjeva samo to: poslušnost

----------


## thara

vi imate iskustva sa ''suradnjom'' i ''nesuradnjom'', a mene to tek čeka kroz nekoliko dana, baš sam danas sastavila plan porođaja kojeg ću nadam se imati kome dati i koji će se uvažiti.
 kad malo bolje pogledam što sam sve napisala, sve spada u ono kako bi trebalo biti, da sve ide prirodno(bez analgetika, dripa, epiziotomije...i naravno informacijama o svemu što rade), a ako to budu nazvali nesuradnjom, onda zbilja bolje da rodim kod kuće uz pomoć muža

----------


## Felix

> suradnja je moguća samo ako se ne gazi moj integritet
> 
> suradnja i posluh nisu ista stvar
> suradnja podrazumjeva kompromis ili dragovoljnost
> posluh podrazumjeva samo to: poslušnost


tocno tako!

----------


## krumpiric

potpis.ovdje se ne radi o suradnji, nego o pokornosti.

----------


## kli_kli

Sto se saradnje tice, mene bukvalno plase one vezbe disanja koje drze babice po porodilistima. Oba puta kad sam radjala dolazila je poneka zena koja se "kune u skolicu", znale su sve o porodjanim dobima, kako kad da se dise, naucile sve a nisu bile spremne da cuju nista pored toga. Na kursu su naucile i sve o prednostima epidurala, i skroz su bile spremne da rode po pravilima doticnog porodilista.

Sreca kod nas ne daju droge, "samo" drip.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

I ja sam vrištala na porodu, boli strašno, pa kako neću vrišat, ali sama sebi nisam dozvolila da ni u jednom trenutku kažem da više ne mogu, zadnji atom snage sam izvukla iz sebe da na svijet donesem svoju mrvicu. I bila sam tako ponosna na sebe, srce mi je bilo puno kad mi je dr. nakon poroda rekao "bravo, Dunja, bili ste odlični".
Ali i ta gesta puno govori o tome kakve sam divne ljude imala uz sebe u tom trenutku. Da nije bilo tako, vrlo lako je sve moglo otići i u drugom smjeru i ja sam mogla postat jedna od "onih koje ne surađuju  :Rolling Eyes:  ".

----------


## mihim

> I ja sam vrištala na porodu, boli strašno, pa kako neću vrišat, ali sama sebi nisam dozvolila da ni u jednom trenutku kažem da više ne mogu, zadnji atom snage sam izvukla iz sebe da na svijet donesem svoju mrvicu. I bila sam tako ponosna na sebe, srce mi je bilo puno kad mi je dr. nakon poroda rekao "bravo, Dunja, bili ste odlični".
> Ali i ta gesta puno govori o tome kakve sam divne ljude imala uz sebe u tom trenutku. Da nije bilo tako, vrlo lako je sve moglo otići i u drugom smjeru i ja sam mogla postat jedna od "onih koje ne surađuju  ".


 nije moglo otic u krivom smjeru, lijepo si to rekla - zadnji atom snage -, i to nikom nebi trebalo bit tesko za svoje dijete.

----------


## mihim

> vi imate iskustva sa ''suradnjom'' i ''nesuradnjom'', a mene to tek čeka kroz nekoliko dana, baš sam danas sastavila plan porođaja kojeg ću nadam se imati kome dati i koji će se uvažiti.
>  kad malo bolje pogledam što sam sve napisala, sve spada u ono kako bi trebalo biti, da sve ide prirodno(bez analgetika, dripa, epiziotomije...i naravno informacijama o svemu što rade), a ako to budu nazvali nesuradnjom, onda zbilja bolje da rodim kod kuće uz pomoć muža


nebi te htjela strasit, al da sam iz vinkovaca mislim da bi rodila doma il bi otisla kod rodbine u zg.

----------


## mihim

> sirius prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				pricali smo o surađivanju, mislim da ni jedna zena nebi smjela ugrozavat svoje dijete zato sto " ona vise ne moze ", ona MORA. A kad se nesto desi bebi onda su svi drugi odgovorni.. 
> ...


ja sam kad sam ove postove pisala, mislila samo na tiskanje da se mora i treba, a o drugim razdobljima poroda nisam pisala. ako se smatras zdravom i svijesnom osobom onda normalno da mozes birat dal mozes il ne. ispricavam se sto sam dala svoj primjer tri truda, naravno da ne mora bit tri, al da to svojem djetetu priustis 33 puta, jel to normalno :shock: ?, porod je sok i za bebu, ane samo za nas. zao mi je kaj sam krivo shvacena, al ja sam ponovo nedavno gledala porod gdje zena " nije mogla " tiskat, znate kakav prizor??? ona jadna mala glavica, iz rodnice je virila ko teniska loptica, sva se preklopila i stajala tamo dok nije bilo truda, a kad je dosao trud samo vriska bez tiskanja i ta glavica u takvim okolnostima malo se jos napne van, pa opet malo unutra i tako dugoooo, ja sam se prepala da beba nece bit dobro, ( pitala sam primalju, ona je samo slegnula ramenima i rekla, a valjda hoce), al ja toj zenici nisam nista zamjerila jer nije prosjecnog IQ. i meni se tad zamjerila dr. koja je samo klecala ispred nje i ko da ju je bas bilo briga, na kraju sam ju ja stiskala za ruku i molila je da stisne.
po naredbi??? rodilji se kaze da tiska kad se glavica vidi skroz dolje i kad dođe jali trud, a tad i postoji nagon za tiskanje. dijte dobiva najvise kisika kad si na lijevom boku.. ja sam imala isto pitanja i nitko mi nije zamjerio ni bio otresit. a sto se tice drogiranja, pa naravno da imate pravo odbit lijek ako ga ne zelite. bla, bla bla. kaj mislite da bebin m ozak ne prozivi sok tak zgnjecen i preklopljen između nasih kostiju, mozda su dijelom i zbog toga mozdana krvarenja danas tolko cesta....................................

----------


## sirius

mihim (napisa): 
dunja&vita :Smile: )) (napisa): 
I ja sam vrištala na porodu, boli strašno, pa kako neću vrišat, ali sama sebi nisam dozvolila da ni u jednom trenutku kažem da više ne mogu, zadnji atom snage sam izvukla iz sebe da na svijet donesem svoju mrvicu. I bila sam tako ponosna na sebe, srce mi je bilo puno kad mi je dr. nakon poroda rekao "bravo, Dunja, bili ste odlični". 
Ali i ta gesta puno govori o tome kakve sam divne ljude imala uz sebe u tom trenutku. Da nije bilo tako, vrlo lako je sve moglo otići i u drugom smjeru i ja sam mogla postat jedna od "onih koje ne surađuju  ". 
nije moglo otic u krivom smjeru, lijepo si to rekla - zadnji atom snage -, i to nikom nebi trebalo bit tesko za svoje dijete. 


E,pa ja sam se za svoje dijete borila zadnjim atomima snage. 
Da mi ne ubrzavaju porod i da ga poštede kemije,da ne ležim da bi ono imalo više kisika,da mi ne rade epizotomiju da mogu nakon poroda biti što prije uz njega (u drugoj bolnici jer smo znali da je bolesno i treba transport),da mu ne režu pupčanu vrpcu dok još pulsira da bi dobilo što više krvi je ga je čekala operacija,da ga stave odmah meni na prsa da ga koloniziraju moje (a ne bolničke bakterije)... 
I uložila bih opet zadnje atome snage za to ,ali porod nije pravi trenutak za borbu. 
Porod ne bi trebao biti bojno polje. 
I zbog svega gore navedenog prozivana sam da ne surađujem,jer osoblje to nije tako zamislilo. 
Prozivana sam ,držane su mi prodike u trudu,polugooj na hodniku i propuhu,ignorirana sam i dobivala komentare tipa "popucali ste ,jesam vam rekao ..." samo i jedino zato jer sam imala zahtjeve koji su bili u intersu mog djeteta,ali eto ne slažu se sa bolničkom rutinom. 

Mene sve to što sam postigla ne veseli , možda ja i jesam dobila bitku(uz puno bola),ali znam da rat sigurno nisam dobila. 
Moj porod nije bio niti blizu ono što bi porod trebao biti,sjećanje na njega me ne ispunjava nikakvom snagom,blaženstvom ili dodatnim samopuzdanem .Samo gorčina i potvrda spoznaje da nam porodi ne bi smjeli to biti.

----------


## mihim

> mihim (napisa): 
> dunja&vita)) (napisa): 
> I ja sam vrištala na porodu, boli strašno, pa kako neću vrišat, ali sama sebi nisam dozvolila da ni u jednom trenutku kažem da više ne mogu, zadnji atom snage sam izvukla iz sebe da na svijet donesem svoju mrvicu. I bila sam tako ponosna na sebe, srce mi je bilo puno kad mi je dr. nakon poroda rekao "bravo, Dunja, bili ste odlični". 
> Ali i ta gesta puno govori o tome kakve sam divne ljude imala uz sebe u tom trenutku. Da nije bilo tako, vrlo lako je sve moglo otići i u drugom smjeru i ja sam mogla postat jedna od "onih koje ne surađuju  ". 
> nije moglo otic u krivom smjeru, lijepo si to rekla - zadnji atom snage -, i to nikom nebi trebalo bit tesko za svoje dijete. 
> 
> 
> E,pa ja sam se za svoje dijete borila zadnjim atomima snage. 
> Da mi ne ubrzavaju porod i da ga poštede kemije,da ne ležim da bi ono imalo više kisika,da mi ne rade epizotomiju da mogu nakon poroda biti što prije uz njega (u drugoj bolnici jer smo znali da je bolesno i treba transport),da mu ne režu pupčanu vrpcu dok još pulsira da bi dobilo što više krvi je ga je čekala operacija,da ga stave odmah meni na prsa da ga koloniziraju moje (a ne bolničke bakterije)... 
> ...


 meni je zao sto si imala takvo iskustvo, jer po mom misljenju si imala potpuno pravo na to sto si htjela i u normalnim okolnostima za to se nebi bas trebalo borit nego samo rec. stvarno mi je zao... ja sam, vec sam rekla mislila samo na tiskanje da se treba njih slusat, jer nije dobro tiskat npr. kad imas ful trud a beba jos pod cicama... ja cu drugi put odbit drip jer sam na faksu naucila sve komplikacije, a mislim da bi i moj prvi porod bio laksi bez njega, trudovi su sibali ko ludi, a anđelcic se nije spustao, eto ja za to krivim " neprirodne " trudove. al tad nisam bas previse znala o dripu i veselio me jer sam jedva cekala mog bebaca i vjerovala sam da ce uz drip brze. nadam se da je tvoja bebica dobro.

----------


## pomikaki

i meni je ružan naslov topica... :/

----------


## icyoh

Ja nisam surađivala. I ako ćemo iskreno vrijeđa me ikakva insinuacija na nesuradnju (štogod vam to značilo) i ugrožavanje svog djeteta. Netko je već napisao i to mi je odlično rečeno - doktor i babica bi trebali surađivati sa mnom, a ne ja s njima. 
Nismo svi jednaki i ne reagiramo isto u istim situacijama. Idealna špranca i scenarij za porod nisu identični za svaku ženu jer se svaka različito nosi s boli, stresom, panikom...


Konkretno u mom slučaju - poroda sam se panično bojala, no ne radi boli (iako me i to brinulo). Bila sam profesionani sportaš, preživjela otvoreni prijelom noge, tri puta razbila nos i da ne nabrajam dalje...i podnosim bol. Ono što ne podnosim i od čega dobivam instant napad panike je kada situacija nije pod mojom kontrolom. I ako nešto pođe po zlu, ja sebi ne mogu pomoći nego se moram pouzdati u nekoga drugoga. I to u trenutku kada sam najranjivija i trenutku koji mi znači život (i više od života).
Konkretno moj porod - jest on bio brz i relativno bezbolan, no ja sam bila van sebe od panike. A činjenica što sam ležala SAMA samcata u rađaonu dok su sestre kafenisale mi vjerojatno nije pomogla da se opustim. I onda oni blesavi komentari koji se dobaciju u prolazu. Tužno je reći, no jednu sestru sam zviznula kad mi je bez riječi, nasilu pokušala raširiti noge. Jedino kad je MM došao su se sve sjatile i cvrkutele - prije toga ništa.

Osnovni razlog radi kojeg bi možda i razmislila o carskom drugi put nije bol...ne...već mislim da bi se na carskom barem netko više bavio sa mnom. Ovako kad te ostave samu u rađaoni i ignoriraju dozivanje....što da se nešto desilo? I onda da ja surađujem?? I još da i zahvalim po mogućnostii?

----------


## mikka

> ona jadna mala glavica, iz rodnice je virila ko teniska loptica, sva se preklopila i stajala tamo dok nije bilo truda, a kad je dosao trud samo vriska bez tiskanja i ta glavica u takvim okolnostima malo se jos napne van, pa opet malo unutra i tako dugoooo,


ja bi rekla da je ovo najprirodniji moguci izlazak bebe, polako, da se tkivo stigne rasiriti. beba ionako dobiva sve sto je potrebno kroz pupcanu vrpcu.




> al ja toj zenici nisam nista zamjerila jer nije prosjecnog IQ.


ne razumijem. hoces reci da zene koje kontrolirano tiskaju imaju manji IQ, da su glupe? sta si ti to njoj imala zamjerati, nisam skuzila?




> dijte dobiva najvise kisika kad si na lijevom boku..


otkud ti ovo? meni bi bilo logicno da dijete ima najvise kisika kad zena stoji ili kleci, a ne lezi.

----------


## mikka

aha, da se on topiciram  :Grin:  

ja sam suradivala na porodu, bila sam dobra i poslusna, nisam postojala. davali su mi sto su htjeli, pricali o meni u trecem licu, busili vodenjak, lezala sam nepomicno na stolu, ni ne pomisljajuci na promjenu polozaja, tiskala ko manijak na kraju, ni beknula na epiziotomiju (naravno, nezeljenu). 

i osjecam se grozno. sad se grizem sto je moj f. dosao na svijet na tako grozan nacin. sve oko mog prvog poroda me tjera da placem kad se sjetim, svaka prokleta sekuda u prokletom rodilistu. fuj. i danas mi je doslovno zlo kad vidim rodiliste. muka me uhvati kad si zamislim da sam rodilja i da idem tamo, i ne sve one jadne zene koje moraju ici na takvo mjesto da ih netko ponizava i unistava im najljepsi dogadaj u zivotu.

eto, sori na ovakvom postu, ali barem je iskren  :Smile:

----------


## mihim

> mihim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ona jadna mala glavica, iz rodnice je virila ko teniska loptica, sva se preklopila i stajala tamo dok nije bilo truda, a kad je dosao trud samo vriska bez tiskanja i ta glavica u takvim okolnostima malo se jos napne van, pa opet malo unutra i tako dugoooo,
> 
> 
> ja bi rekla da je ovo najprirodniji moguci izlazak bebe, polako, da se tkivo stigne rasiriti. beba ionako dobiva sve sto je potrebno kroz pupcanu vrpcu.
> neda mi se objasnjavat, teniska loptica - doslovno, sumnjam da je to najbolje za bebu.
> 
> ...


 kad lezis na l boku smanji se pritisak na glavne zile pa je zato cirkulacija bolja.

----------


## mikka

sta nije da pritisak na zile nastaje lezanjem? u tom slucaju bilo koji vertikalni polozaj je optimalan. naravno, to ne pase opstetricarima, zato je uvedeno radanje lezecki.

----------


## mihim

da, pogotovo na leđima, al na lijevom boku je ok.

----------


## mihim

ja sam bila na leđima samo za vrijeme " rađanja ".

----------


## thara

nebi te htjela strasit, al da sam iz vinkovaca mislim da bi rodila doma il bi otisla kod rodbine u zg.[/quote]
niti ja ne želim roditi u vk bolnici, planiram ići u vukovar, ali jedini problem je što u vukovaru muž ne može biti sa mnom ako rađam po noći, pa ću ja lijepo stisnuti do zore   :Laughing:

----------


## Fidji

> ja sam bila na leđima samo za vrijeme " rađanja ".


Ležanje za vrijeme trudova, a pogotovo izgona je najlošiji položaj i za mamu i za bebu.

----------


## Leilani-m

> aha, da se on topiciram  
> 
> ja sam suradivala na porodu, bila sam dobra i poslusna, nisam postojala. davali su mi sto su htjeli, pricali o meni u trecem licu, busili vodenjak, lezala sam nepomicno na stolu, ni ne pomisljajuci na promjenu polozaja, tiskala ko manijak na kraju, ni beknula na epiziotomiju (naravno, nezeljenu). 
> 
> i osjecam se grozno. sad se grizem sto je moj f. dosao na svijet na tako grozan nacin. sve oko mog prvog poroda me tjera da placem kad se sjetim, svaka prokleta sekuda u prokletom rodilistu. fuj. i danas mi je doslovno zlo kad vidim rodiliste. muka me uhvati kad si zamislim da sam rodilja i da idem tamo, i ne sve one jadne zene koje moraju ici na takvo mjesto da ih netko ponizava i unistava im najljepsi dogadaj u zivotu.
> 
> eto, sori na ovakvom postu, ali barem je iskren


potpisujem... ako se ikada odlučim na drugo dijete, sigurno neću ići u neku bolnicu u rodilište

----------


## MGrubi

> mihim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam bila na leđima samo za vrijeme " rađanja ".
> 
> 
> Ležanje za vrijeme trudova, a pogotovo izgona je najlošiji položaj i za mamu i za bebu.


X
beba se naslanja na maminu glavnu aortu koja prolazi uz samu kičmu, tada može doći do jakog pritiska na aortzu - blokira mami krv i mama pada u nesvjest

osim toga za razliku do čučećeg i sl. položaja , mamina zdjelica je *uža za 30%*

----------


## Felix

> kaj mislite da bebin m ozak ne prozivi sok tak zgnjecen i preklopljen između nasih kostiju, mozda su dijelom i zbog toga mozdana krvarenja danas tolko cesta....................................


ja sam tiskala 45 minuta, malo pomalo, u kadi, da izgon bude sto njezniji i laksi i za dijete i za mene. da on dobije vremena da mu se kosti glavice preklope, da ja dobijem vremena da mi se tkivo polako rastegne i da on sto lakse izadje van. beba je naravno bila super, kao i u debeloj vecini poroda gdje se tiska u prirodnijem polozaju, bez forsiranja, bez naredbi, nego onako kako majka osjeca da treba tiskati.

mozdana krvarenja su tako cesta mozda _upravo zato_ sto se forsira brzi, neprirodni izgon koji je opasan i za dijete i za majku. ako _naredis_ majci da tiska svom, svom snagom, a s druge strane nalegnes svom tezinom na trbuh, dijete leti van poput katapulta, i to je (osim u situacijama kad je zivot zaista ugrozen) najgora moguca kombinacija koja vrlo cesto nosi posljedice. moguce je i nagnjecenje mozga, i lom kljucne kosti, i hrpa drugih posljedica po dijete (o majci i njenoj rodnici da i ne govorim).

----------


## MGrubi

> mozdana krvarenja su tako cesta mozda _upravo zato_ sto se forsira brzi, neprirodni izgon koji je opasan i za dijete i za majku. ako _naredis_ majci da tiska svom, svom snagom, a s druge strane nalegnes svom tezinom na trbuh, dijete leti van poput katapulta, i to je (osim u situacijama kad je zivot zaista ugrozen) najgora moguca kombinacija koja vrlo cesto nosi posljedice. moguce je i nagnjecenje mozga, i lom kljucne kosti, i hrpa drugih posljedica po dijete (o majci i njenoj rodnici da i ne govorim).


i hematom, koji se smatra "normalnom" pojavom ali ga nečeš vidjeti u drugih životinjskih okota

zamisli da moraš proći kroz otkšrinuta vrata, taman toliko odškrinuta da se možeš provući
ako se provlačiš polako, malo po malo, malo gornji dio tijela, malo donji dio tijela , paziš na kvaku koja te pritišče po leđima ... iiiii prođeš
ogrebotina = 0
masnica = 0
lomova = 0

a sad zamisli se u tom istom pokušaju, ali da te netko svom snagom gura kroz ta vrata, moraš proći kroz 2 pokušaja, guraš ti svom snagom, a ovaj iza tebe se zaleti na tebe (da te gurne)
rezultat? izađeš van u rekordnom vremenu
posljedice:
ogrebotina - moguće
masnica= 100% na mjestu gdje si naletio na kvaku
lomovi= mogući na mjestu gdje te ovaj iza tebe naskočio

tako bi bila razlika izmeđuz prirodnog nenasilnog poroda i bolničkog vaginalnog poroda

----------


## thara

a u većini slučajeva med. osoblje želi što prije poroditi ženu, čisto da mogu ići na miru popiti kavu...  :Mad:  
ali naravno svaka čast iznimkama, da ih je barem čim više  :Smile:

----------


## njokica

Evo i ja bih komentirala...

Termin mi je bio 11.1. po onoj klasičnoj metodi, a po uzv 18.1., što je naravno bilo točnije (imam duge cikluse, po cca 36 dana). 12.1. na prvom pregledu u klinici dr konstatira da sam otvorena 4-5cm, ctg bilježi nekakve kontrakcije (ne osjećam ih niti bole).
I sad meni dr kaže da ima nalaz za poslati me u rađaonu, a da isto tako mogu doma ako hoću. Ja rekla da idem doma jer ne želim da mi induciraju porod, ili da u najmanju ruku bezveze ležim u predrađaoni.

I tako svaki drugi dan na pregledu napominjem da ne želim indukciju. I sad dođe taj dan, 21.1., i dr veli da će me poslati u rađaonu jer bi me najbolje bilo poroditi dok je nalaz sasvim uredan, bilo bi opasno čekati, bla bla. I vidio je valjda na meni izraz lica, i rekao: "Nemojte se ništa bojati, u rađaoni su sve stručnjaci koji znaju što rade, prvo će vas obrijati i dati klistir, probušiti vodenjak, onda drip i rodit ćete do 3 popodne " (tada je bilo nekih 10 ujutro).

I meni od toga trenutka uopće nije padalo na pamet da se suprotstavljam ikome. Iako sam imala veliku želju za prirodnim porodom. I tako sam 'odgulila' tipični industrijski porod, ali kada danas gledam na sve to ipak mi je žao što nisam bar pitala da vide kakvi će biti 'moji' trudovi nakon prokidanja vodenjaka, a ne da mi uvale drip iste minute. Zaklela bih se da sam osjetila trud 10 sekundi nakon što mi je istekla voda   :Sad:  

eto danas mi je žao što se nisam bar minimalno zauzela za sebe na taj način, ali u onom trenutku mi je bilo najvažnije što prije završiti sa svim tim  :/ 

Jedino postignuće mi je eto što sam izdržala bez epiduralne. I nikakav drugi lijek protiv bolova mi nisu dali/nudili.

----------


## Maslačkica

MGrubi, baš je slikovit opis ubrzanog i prirodnog poroda! Prenijet ću ga dalje  :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mozdana krvarenja su tako cesta mozda _upravo zato_ sto se forsira brzi, neprirodni izgon koji je opasan i za dijete i za majku. ako _naredis_ majci da tiska svom, svom snagom, a s druge strane nalegnes svom tezinom na trbuh, dijete leti van poput katapulta, i to je (osim u situacijama kad je zivot zaista ugrozen) najgora moguca kombinacija koja vrlo cesto nosi posljedice. moguce je i nagnjecenje mozga, i lom kljucne kosti, i hrpa drugih posljedica po dijete (o majci i njenoj rodnici da i ne govorim).
> 
> 
> i hematom, koji se smatra "normalnom" pojavom ali ga nečeš vidjeti u drugih životinjskih okota
> 
> zamisli da moraš proći kroz otkšrinuta vrata, taman toliko odškrinuta da se možeš provući
> ...


Fantastičo slikovito objašnjenje. Moram to zapamtiti.

----------


## smedja

> aha, da se on topiciram  
> 
> ja sam suradivala na porodu, bila sam dobra i poslusna, nisam postojala. davali su mi sto su htjeli, pricali o meni u trecem licu, busili vodenjak, lezala sam nepomicno na stolu, ni ne pomisljajuci na promjenu polozaja, tiskala ko manijak na kraju, ni beknula na epiziotomiju (naravno, nezeljenu). 
> 
> i osjecam se grozno. sad se grizem sto je moj f. dosao na svijet na tako grozan nacin. sve oko mog prvog poroda me tjera da placem kad se sjetim, svaka prokleta sekuda u prokletom rodilistu. fuj. i danas mi je doslovno zlo kad vidim rodiliste. muka me uhvati kad si zamislim da sam rodilja i da idem tamo, i ne sve one jadne zene koje moraju ici na takvo mjesto da ih netko ponizava i unistava im najljepsi dogadaj u zivotu.
> 
> eto, sori na ovakvom postu, ali barem je iskren


mikka ovo bolno potpisujem, ama bas svaku tvoju rijec... opet cekam bebu i cudno mi je sto neki ljudi ne shvacaju da u bolnicu vise NE ZELIM!! Niti tu niti neku drugu jer sve su slicne...

----------


## Fidji

> MGrubi, baš je slikovit opis ubrzanog i prirodnog poroda! Prenijet ću ga dalje


Inženjerka! :D

----------


## betty blue

Od svih tema na forumu ova me najviše uznemiruje...

Sad imam osjećaj da je *nemoguće* roditi u bolnici i zadržati dostojanstvo a opet za porod doma nemam hrabrosti.

Skoro pa da mi je žao što sam se uopće informirala o porodu i tuđim iskustvima.

Majkemi, sve dosad sam bila ufurana neke pozitivne vibre i kako ću ja to s lakoćom, i radovala se porodu, a sad   :Nope:

----------


## Maslačkica

Betty Blue, pa ima jako lijepih i pozitivih iskustava iz bolince koje možeš pročitati na pričama s poroda. 
U kojoj bolnici ćeš rađati? Ja ti savjetujem Varaždin, plan poroda, neku osobu koja će štiti tvoje želje i interese i što veći mir... 
 :Wink:

----------


## Fidji

> Od svih tema na forumu ova me najviše uznemiruje...
> 
> Sad imam osjećaj da je *nemoguće* roditi u bolnici i zadržati dostojanstvo a opet za porod doma nemam hrabrosti.
> 
> Skoro pa da mi je žao što sam se uopće informirala o porodu i tuđim iskustvima.
> 
> Majkemi, sve dosad sam bila ufurana neke pozitivne vibre i kako ću ja to s lakoćom, i radovala se porodu, a sad


Znaš onu narodnu "Znanje je moć i prokletstvo".
Bit će sve ok, dovoljno znaš da se od početka postaviš na pravi način.  :Smile:

----------


## tibica

> Za mene su govorili da surađujem, dokt mi je čak i čestitala,...ali ja nisam ni bila na tom porodu.... imala sam osjećaj kao da sam van svog tijela.... što od tkoznačega što su mi davali u infuziju, što od silnih poniženja koje sam doživjela, što od straha za dijete zbog komplikacija tijekom trudnoće i najavljivanih deformacija i poteškoća koje je "trebao" imati...
> 
> Pojam suradnje na porodu je jako individualan....
> 
> Dok sam ležala u predrađaoni, jedan žena je rodila s nama u sobi.... tijekom trudova su je prikopčali na ctr i morala je ležati na leđima.... ona je vrištala i derala se da će umrijeti.... i pokušavali su je smiriti.... u jednom trenutku je toliko pukla da se s kreveta bacila na pod i četveronoške nastavila zapomagati.... pa su joj donijeli loptu i mazili ju i pazili.... jedva se stigla popeti na krevet prije nego je rodila.... na kraju je dobila tretman kakav bismo sve htjele....
> 
> Mene su prikovali za ctg.... ja sam "surađivala" pa nisam dobila ni loptu, niti sam mogla biti u položaju u kojem sam htjela.... rodila sam industrijski i kao na traci.... za dokt savršeno, za mene ne...


I meni su čestitali na suradnji i prisebnosti   :Grin:  
Ali ja sam dobila sve što sam htjela skoro i bez traženja... Loptu, šetanje, kadu (čak su me pustili duže unutra od ona famozna dopuštena 2 sata), bežični ctg, muža na porodu, bebu na prsa, prvi podoj...sve bez infuzije, dripa, epi i sličnih nepotrebnih gluposti. Ja sam iz zahvalnosti dopustila da mi na porodu bude nekih cca 15-ak studenata medicine   :Grin:  .

----------


## betty blue

> Betty Blue, pa ima jako lijepih i pozitivih iskustava iz bolince koje možeš pročitati na pričama s poroda. 
> U kojoj bolnici ćeš rađati? Ja ti savjetujem Varaždin, plan poroda, neku osobu koja će štiti tvoje želje i interese i što veći mir...


Ma uopće se ne radi o mjestu nego o mojoj zabludi da će mi biti onako kako sama budem htjela, odnosno koliko se izborim za sebe.
Sad vidim da se žene i bore pa ne dobiju to što hoće...iako naravno ima iznimaka, moja frendica prvorotka npr. rodila u petrovoj potpuno "prirodno" odnosno onako kako ja zamišljam prirodan porod u bolnici, dakle bez epi, dripa i sličnog.
A uopće se nije posebno informirala o porodu. 
Kakve sam ja sreće, dobit ću ikebanu od intervencija 
Ovo mi je danas neki loš dan pa kukam, sutra ću opet uključit optimizam

----------


## pomikaki

draga... ikebana ti je jako minimalistički zamišljen aranžman   :Grin:

----------


## mihim

> nebi te htjela strasit, al da sam iz vinkovaca mislim da bi rodila doma il bi otisla kod rodbine u zg.


niti ja ne želim roditi u vk bolnici, planiram ići u vukovar, ali jedini problem je što u vukovaru muž ne može biti sa mnom ako rađam po noći, pa ću ja lijepo stisnuti do zore   :Laughing: [/quote] nadam se da neces morat stiskat, da ce krenut u zoru!!  :Laughing:   :Kiss:   sretno

----------


## mihim

> mihim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam bila na leđima samo za vrijeme " rađanja ".
> 
> 
> Ležanje za vrijeme trudova, a pogotovo izgona je najlošiji položaj i za mamu i za bebu.


 znam

----------


## mihim

> X
> beba se naslanja na maminu glavnu aortu


 samo je jedna aorta.

----------


## Fidji

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> X
> beba se naslanja na maminu glavnu aortu
> 
> 
>  samo je jedna aorta.


Zapravo je u pitanju donja šuplja vena ili vena cava.   :Smile:

----------


## betty blue

> draga... ikebana ti je jako minimalistički zamišljen aranžman


možda kad ga japanci rade   :Grin:

----------


## mihim

> mihim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


 ja sam na nju mislila kad sam govorila za lijevi bok da je ok, al mislim da je pretjerano o tome pricat jer nisu svi medicinari. nije dobro ni puno znat, buduce rodilje se samo u vecini slucajeva bespotrebno uspanice i boje poroda.

----------


## mihim

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mozdana krvarenja su tako cesta mozda _upravo zato_ sto se forsira brzi, neprirodni izgon koji je opasan i za dijete i za majku. ako _naredis_ majci da tiska svom, svom snagom, a s druge strane nalegnes svom tezinom na trbuh, dijete leti van poput katapulta, i to je (osim u situacijama kad je zivot zaista ugrozen) najgora moguca kombinacija koja vrlo cesto nosi posljedice. moguce je i nagnjecenje mozga, i lom kljucne kosti, i hrpa drugih posljedica po dijete (o majci i njenoj rodnici da i ne govorim).
> 
> 
> i hematom, koji se smatra "normalnom" pojavom ali ga nečeš vidjeti u drugih životinjskih okota
> 
> zamisli da moraš proći kroz otkšrinuta vrata, taman toliko odškrinuta da se možeš provući
> ...


hm, a malo realnije? di je nama ta kvaka? ajde probaj zamislit tako malo otskrinuta vrata ( naravno bez kvake   :Smile:   ) i sad da moras proc kroz njih. nebi ti bilo lakse kad zaglavis da se malo jace napnes i prođes? ak ces mic po mic, znaci zaglavis negdje na manje od pola puta, ( kad trud prestane - " vrata " se jos malo zatvore pa te stisnu ) i kolko puta bi to stiskanje " vrata " bilo podnosljivo???   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*MGrubi*,   :Naklon:  genijalan opis!



> zamisli da moraš proći kroz otkšrinuta vrata, taman toliko odškrinuta da se možeš provući 
> ako se provlačiš polako, malo po malo, malo gornji dio tijela, malo donji dio tijela , paziš na kvaku koja te pritišče po leđima ... iiiii prođeš 
> ogrebotina = 0 
> masnica = 0 
> lomova = 0


fora je u tome da se to doslovce tako i događa, jer porod je priroda zamislila tako da beba aktivno sudjeluje u njemu, dakle beba se okreće, namješta, traži si najoptimalniji položaj za izlazak...
fantastično si to opisala!
i onda se beba taman pokuša okrenuti, a netko divljački nalegne na trbuh i silom ju progura van...   :No:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

a, čuj, *mihim*, ne bi to bio nikakav problem da se žene ne tjera da rađaju na leđima! ne bi postojala mogućnost da se beba zaglavi da ne mora izlaziti uzbrdo.

----------


## mihim

> a, čuj, *mihim*, ne bi to bio nikakav problem da se žene ne tjera da rađaju na leđima! ne bi postojala mogućnost da se beba zaglavi da ne mora izlaziti uzbrdo.


 curke, meni je stvarno zao, nisam neka napadacica, al di ste vi to rodile?? pa moram priznat da i mene lagano plasite s bolnicama. ja sam bas na ledima bila valjda sekundu ( prestrasna sekunda, malo sam se i " izgubila " ) al to je bilo kad sam se okretala sa boka dok je glavica bila skroz dolje, onda sam ostala na leđima al su mi digli uzglavlje, pa je bilo ko da sjedim i ne tek strasno. glavica se " zaglavi " ako se dovoljno i u pravo vrijeme ne tiska, pa da sam i u stojecem stavu sumnjam da bi samo iskliznula da ju ja ne poguram. i jos jednom, vidim da me tu dosta vas citira, pa ponavljam - ne treba samo 3 puta tiskat, pa moze se i x al ja sam to gledala i stvarno nije neki prizor vidit tu glavicu na pol puta... pa zato govorim da u tiskanju treba surađivat, oni su ipak vidjeli i odradili malo vise poroda nego mi tu sve skupa, pa valjda onda i nesto znaju, a iskustva imaju do neba. a na kraju, ne kuzim, pa meni je bilo 100 puta lakse 3, odnosno 2 puta stisnut kak treba, ne znam kak bi izdrzala da sam se derala umjesto tiskala i morala proc jos 20 trudova, onesvjestila bi se ziher.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> ne treba samo 3 puta tiskat, pa moze se i x al ja sam to gledala i stvarno nije neki prizor vidit tu glavicu na pol puta...


*mihim*,nemoj se osjecati napadnuto   :Love:  , nikom to nije namjera. samo iznosimo činjenice, a namjera nam je skrenuti pažnju na ono što nije baš kako treba u našem bolničkom sustavu.



> pa zato govorim da u tiskanju treba surađivat,


ti si u datoj situaciji postupila najbolje moguće.



> oni su ipak vidjeli i odradili malo vise poroda nego mi tu sve skupa, pa valjda onda i nesto znaju, a iskustva imaju do neba.


sasvim je prirodno i logično imati povjerenja u liječnike i očekivati da znaju što rade. žalosna je istina, međutim, da se svo njihovo iskustvo temelji na bolničkim porodima koji se odvijaju u totalno neprirodnim i neoptimalnim uvjetima. porodičar može raditi cijeli radni vijek a da ni jednom ne vidi prirodni, fiziološki porod i ni ne nasluti što žensko tijelo zapravo može ... ako mu se dopusti.
rodila sam oba pota doma, jednom u nizozemskoj s babicom, drugi put u hrvatskoj bez babice.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> ja sam to gledala i stvarno nije neki prizor vidit tu glavicu na pol puta...


još samo da se osvrnem na ovo. istina je, glavica stvarno može izgledati zastrašujuće dok izlazi, jer se kosti preklapaju, ali to je normalno i ne ugrožava bebu.
moj muž je to vidio i mislio je da malenom izlazi mozak. već sekundu kasnije sve se vratilo na mjesto.

----------


## mihim

> ne treba samo 3 puta tiskat, pa moze se i x al ja sam to gledala i stvarno nije neki prizor vidit tu glavicu na pol puta...
> 			
> 		
> 
> *mihim*,nemoj se osjecati napadnuto   , nikom to nije namjera. samo iznosimo činjenice, a namjera nam je skrenuti pažnju na ono što nije baš kako treba u našem bolničkom sustavu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bilo bi mi bolje da se maknem s foruma i primim knjige jer cu jos i godinu zveknut  :Laughing:  . evo isla sam malo gledat po internetu jer mi je knjiga predebela i nasla sam neke stvari o kojima vi pisete, hocu rec, u pravu ste, al jos uvijek nisam sigurna o  tiskanju :Rolling Eyes:  ,ne znam ja nebi bas htjela stisnut mozak svojoj bebi, al nis idem za 2 tjedna kod moje harni pa cu bas nju pitat jer mislim da ona fakat puno zna. stavile ste mi bubicu u glavu... al za porod doma, to se nebi usudila ( ja sam ipak medicinar ), jednostavno treba mi bolnica zbog ctg a da znam da je sve ok, a ak na nesrecu nije da ima tko intervenirat, eto samo zato, da znam da ce sve proc ok sigurno nebi isla u bolnicu, al mislim da je to za moju bebu najsigurnije. prvi put se nisam htjela zurit u bolnicu, trudove doma sam imala skoro cijeli dan i bili su lagani, navecer poceli jaci al sam ih sa smijeskom i uzbuđenjem odrađivala, otisla se jos otusirat i krenula lec, sve super, svakih 7 pa 5 minuta, al nisam osjetila da me moj mali razbijac ( inace jako aktivan ) lupa, i isla citat i nasla u knjizi il bebama ne znam vise da se treba ic u bolnicu ak se smanje pokreti. jos sam malo pricekala, al moj anđeo se nije javljao, prepala se i brzo u bolnicu ( subota noc, oko 10 min do vinogradske - ni u autu me nije tuko ),  tek kad smo dosli u rodiliste. 4 otvorena, nemam ruznih iskustava, al da se je micao sigurno bi ostala doma i mozda bi dosla otvorena 8,9, ne znam. meni je jedino , zao zbog dripa jer ona dva sata dok sam jos hodala po odjelu, trudovi su bili jaki al su me veselili i " nisu boljeli ", kucala sam muzu na ona vrata i veselila se sto nasa ljubav stize, al kad su mi dali drip, koma, boli za poludit, ne izdrzivo, a njemu bas super gore među cicama... hm, i jos nesto kaj sam sad procitala mi se ne sviđa, pise da moras tiskat kad imas nagon, a meni su rekli ne?? :?  ne znam razlog, al bilo je pretesko ne tiskat, al ja sam ih slusala jer sam mislila da cu nastetit bebi ak budem, joj cure, prvog poroda se nisam bojala, a sad, tolko suprotnih informacija pa ti budi pametan. a eto..  :Rolling Eyes:   :Kiss:

----------


## mihim

jos da malo duljim, sad sam se sjetila, srela sam na ispitu curu iz srednje pa mi je pricala da joj je sogorica u " onoj sekti roda " i da je skroz luda, isla rodit u  vz na stolcic.   :Rolling Eyes:   i ja sam danas na to pomislila,tak je najlakse, polozaj ko da si na wc u, a tak treba tiskat...  :Laughing:  al moja je opet vinogradska jer jer mog bebaca do sad nitko nije cuvao osim tate imene i bas sam si jucer mislila kak ce njemu bit kod bake dok mi odemo roditi, i jedva cekam da mu tata dođe doma i nadam se da ce bit noc i da ce spavat i da nece ni skuzit da nije bio s nama.. idem ja spavat..

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

joj, mihim!   :Love:  
a kad ti je termin?
samo ti čitaj rodin forum i portal, tu imaš sva informacije!   :Wink:  
ako još nisi, dobar je početak ubaciti u pretražnik "Odent" i čitati...   :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Nisam ni znala da mogu biti u ikojem položaju osim ležećem. Kad sam hodala među trudovima sestra me potjerala u krevet jer nisam normalna i tu hodam naokolo umjesto da ležim kao sve ostale žene.
A kad sam se pokušala dići u sjedeći položaj opet ista stvar - sve normalne trudnice leže i rađaju, a ja jedina imam bijesne gliste   :Rolling Eyes:  

Rađala sam SD (iako ponavljam, porod mi je bio relativno brz, bezbolan i svi su bili divni do neba kad se pojavio moj doktor i muž).

----------


## mihim

i vi ste jos budne. termin mi je 23.11. :D . ma budem se ja smirila, al jeste me malo. al znam da cu ic u vinogradsku, samo se nadam da ce ova mala lopuzica lupat mamu pa bumo duuuugo ostali doma i dosli na sam kraj, ak stignemo  :Laughing:  , joj svakakve mi ludosti padaju na pamet, mislila sam napisat, ak ne rodim doma  :Laughing:  ja??? to bi bilo, ne znam... bum se ja tamo izborila za sebe, mozda bude neka koja me se sjeca sa prakse i vjezbi, a imam i broj od sr. blazenke, a mozda i bude tamo, ma bit ce sve dobro. joj, sad vec jedva cekam da dođem doma sa svojom bebicom. a sto ga jaucem..  :Laughing:

----------


## piplica

> Nisam ni znala da mogu biti u ikojem položaju osim ležećem.


Nisam niti ja, ali mi je, kao i tebi, dolazilo prirodno, naročito za sam izgon.

Sjećam se da sam poslije objašnjavala MM-u kako mi je bilo teško tiskati ležeći, a on se čudio, kao, pa najudobnije je ležati...
Odgovorila sam mu da se proba leći i tako ležeći obaviti veliku nuždu.

Shvatio je point.  :Wink:

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Nisam ni znala da mogu biti u ikojem položaju osim ležećem.*
> 
> 
> Nisam niti ja, ali mi je, kao i tebi, dolazilo prirodno, naročito za sam izgon.
> 
> Sjećam se da sam poslije objašnjavala MM-u kako mi je bilo teško tiskati ležeći, a on se čudio, kao, pa najudobnije je ležati...
> ...


samo da pojasnim samu sebe - nisam znala da u našem (državnom) rodilištu mogu biti u ikojem položaju osim ležećem. Barem meni nisu dali.

----------


## mihim

meni je rodnica ful pukla mislim, sivali me pod diprivanom i kad sam se probudila pitala sam kolko imam savova, a dr je odgovorila da to sad nije bitno, a meni super sve smijesno moja beba super ja jos pod diprivanom i naravno da me nije bilo briga, al kasnije, a i sad me bas zanima kolko sam ja to savova dobila, curili su iz mene valjda mjesec dana, hrpa koncica velikih, al dobro, veli mi harni da je super zasiveno, a mene stvarno nikad nije bolilo ni unuta ni vani pa onda nek im bude.

----------


## icyoh

Nevazano uz tijek teme, no samo da još nešto dopunim vezano uz sestre i doktore na porodu. Apsolutno prihvaćam da je njima moj porod naprosto posao, a ne nekakav posebno bitan doživljaj. 

No, recimo ovako.
Ja npr. radim internu kontrolu nekog odjela u svojoj firmi. I sad da dođem direktoru tog odjela i zaurlam "EJ TI TAMO! SJEDI! DAJ IZVJEŠTAJ! NE MRDAJ!" 
Mislite da dobro obavljam svoj posao postupajući na ovaj način? Pa sve nek i radim najbolju kontrolu na svijetu. 
Mislite da bih se ja (da ovako postupam) imala pravo žaliti na "nesuradnju"?

----------


## Poslid

Icyoh, to je baš ono o čemu pričamo.

Rodilja je u toku poroda najranjivije živo biće. Nema punu kontrolu nad svojim tijelom (jer hormoni rade svoje) i onda se joj još oduzme i ono malo kontrole i sreće koju ima.

Da dođeš bilo gdje drugdje i neko se tako prema tebi odnosi - okrenuli bi se i otišla ili tražila knjigu žalbe. U porodu jednostavno nemaš kamo. Osjećaš se ko progonjena srna. Nemalo puta sam čula da se žene osjećaju SILOVANO.

To je ono što je grozno!

----------


## Felix

*mihim*, zapravo je potpuno uobicajeno i normalno da se beba smiri kad pocne ozbiljan porod. i bebu to boli, naravno da nece skakati. bila sam se malo raspitivala i osim mikke, sve moje frendice, pa i ja, nismo osjecale bebu nakon sto je porod usao u zescu fazu. ja se recimo nisam zabrinjavala jer sam to i ocekivala, zabrinula bih se valjda da je skakao kao lud   :Wink:  

da ti stavim jos jednu bubu u uho. smatras li da je normalno da rodnica toliko popuca? ima li to mozda ipak veze s nasilnim i brzim izgonom u totalno neprirodnom polozaju? zasto u nasim kucnim i izvanbolnickim porodima savova prakticki nema, makar bebe bile skoro 5 kila?.......

----------


## Felix

a sto se tice ovoga da su ti govorili da ne tiskas iako imas nagon, mislim da je stvar u tome da si imala drip, koji ti je poremetio normalan nagon za tiskanjem, tako da ti je nagon za tiskanjem dosao prerano i bio prejak. u tom smislu su imali pravo kad su ti rekli da ne slusas svoje tijelo (jer to nije govorilo tvoje tijelo, nego drip i kemija), nego njih.

----------


## betty blue

Slažem se s većinom tu napisanog. Inače kad razmišljam o nekom budućem događaju pokušavam u glavi razraditi nagori i najbolji mogući scenarija. I u jednom dijelu tog mog najgoreg scenarija sam na porodu totalno zblesana i sve što sam do tad znala mi jednostavno ispari iz glave (ko na ispitu) i jedino što mogu je osloniti se na prisutno medicinsko osoblje. 
Također, zanima me zašto se nekako kroz sve postove provlači hipoteza da "nesurađivanje" sa osobljem znači i prirodniji porod? Ok, jasno mi je da se porod u većini slučajeva pokušava medikalizirati, ali da li je baš uvijek tako? Mislim, jednog dana kad legaliziraju porod doma, ta ista babica će biti na "prirodnom" porodu, ne razumijem u čemu bi se njeno znanje toliko promijenilo od jednog do drugog slučaja? Uostalom, kad pitam nekog o porodu, svi kažu - Samo slušaj babicu.
Pa i tu na forumu ima inspirirajućih iskustava upravo zahvaljujući babicama. 
Dalkle, zanima me, pod pojmom "nesuradnje" dal se prvenstveno misli na liječnike?

----------


## krumpiric

baš kao što kaže felix, i ja sam (na dripu) imala nagon za tiskanjem satima prije izgona i bio je žestok i nisu mi dali da tiskam, jer taj nagon nije imao veze s mozgom, počeo je debelo ranije nego je beba bila spremna.

----------


## mihim

> *mihim*, zapravo je potpuno uobicajeno i normalno da se beba smiri kad pocne ozbiljan porod. i bebu to boli, naravno da nece skakati. bila sam se malo raspitivala i osim mikke, sve moje frendice, pa i ja, nismo osjecale bebu nakon sto je porod usao u zescu fazu. ja se recimo nisam zabrinjavala jer sam to i ocekivala, zabrinula bih se valjda da je skakao kao lud 
> da ti stavim jos jednu bubu u uho. smatras li da je normalno da rodnica toliko popuca? ima li to mozda ipak veze s nasilnim i brzim izgonom u totalno neprirodnom polozaju? zasto u nasim kucnim i izvanbolnickim porodima savova prakticki nema, makar bebe bile skoro 5 kila?.......


 ma znam ja da nije normalno da popuca, al ja sam stisnula ko manijak jer sam se sjetila zene koja nije bas tiskala i beba je izasla plava i za minutu prestala disat, meni je draze ipak da ja puknem nek da bebi nesto bude.  :Smile:

----------


## mihim

> a sto se tice ovoga da su ti govorili da ne tiskas iako imas nagon, mislim da je stvar u tome da si imala drip, koji ti je poremetio normalan nagon za tiskanjem, tako da ti je nagon za tiskanjem dosao prerano i bio prejak. u tom smislu su imali pravo kad su ti rekli da ne slusas svoje tijelo (jer to nije govorilo tvoje tijelo, nego drip i kemija), nego njih.


 joj, naporna je ova tema. na kraju je zakljucak da sam isla citat bez razumijevanja okolo i zbunila se.  a u biti sam cijelo vrijeme u pravu, jer ja cijelo vrijeme mislim samo na izgon i da tu treba njih slusat, i naravno pricam o bolnici, a ko sto vi kazete vecinom je uz drip. a kaj se tice micanja bebe pred porod, sve je meni jasno, ne treba skakat, al bar malo lupnut, micat i ja osobno zelim ctg da budem mirna. svi smo mi drukciji, neko ce bit sretan doma to obavit, a nekom bi to bio veci stres. ja uvijek gledam da se nesto moze i zakomplicirat pa bolje da sam na sigurnom. ja sam rodila u vinogradskoj i stvarno su svi bili ljubazni prema meni, a to sto sam dobila drip, sama sam kriva jer tad nisam znala sve njegove ucinke, znala sam samo da ce ubrzat porod, a to mi je i pasalo jer sam cim prije htjela vidit svog bebaca. pitali su me dal hocu epiduralnu, ja sam bez razmisljanja rekla ne i dr je odgovorila, " super, ja samo pitam, da nebi bilo da te nagovaram i nasmijala se " ja rekla sve ok, i nikom nista.  imamo pravo odbit sve intervencije, al vecina to ne zna, a sad ne znam, vjerujem da ima bolnica di to ne postuju, al onda treba odma reagirat a ne pametovat na forumu.  dosta carskih zavrsi zbog dugog i bezuspjesnog tiskanja jer bebi ne valja ctg, pa sigurno nije dobro dugo stiskat i mucit bebu.  a komplikacije kod brzog ( mog ) izgona, preljepa okrugla - ovalna glavica, bez ikakvih haematoma i oteklina, tijelo lijepe roze boje, apgar 10. gledala sam na you tube u porode kod kuce, u vodi, isto hrpa panike, par beba koje nisu odma prodisale, jednu je i mama reanimirala, bebe il plave il bijele, mlohave, nebi hvala, ja ne. i dosta mi vise ove teme, svatko nek radi kak misli da je najbolje za njega, ja radim kak mislim da je najbolje za bebu. bok  :Smile:

----------


## mihim

jos samo nesto, moram priznat da se ni ja nebi usudila rodit ni u petrovoj, na merkuru il svetom duhu, al vinogradsku sam prosla osobno i tri puta bila u rađaoni po 5 dana i gledala porode i iskreno kazem da stvarno nisam vidla ni cula da je netko bio grub il bezobrazan prema rodilji, jedino negativno mi je ostala dr...... zato sto je odustala od objasnjavanja onoj zeni o kojoj sam gore pisala - koja nije razumijela i cula sam jedan komentar sastrane kad su pitali curu dal hoce epiduralnu, a ona nikad cula za to, pa je sestra prokomentirala - 9 mj trudna dođe rodit a o nicem nije informirana ( al nije to rekla pred njom ), donijela joj je papir na kojem je sve bilo objasnjeno. vinogradske se stvarno nitko ne mora bojat. e, ajd kad vec pisem da nebi bilo da samo uljepsavam, ima jedan ludi dr, al primalje kazu za njega da stvarno zna svasta bubnut, al da zna svoj posao i da ce sve napravit da nesto ne krene lose i da je dobar u tome i da je inace ok,al da jednostavno ima svojih dana. mislim da je on za mog anđelcica prokomentirao nesto u smislu prava muskarcina... ko da je htio rec da su curice bezveze, pa sam mu skoro rekla , a ko te rodio frajeru, al on se smjeskao pa sam presutila. al ovi svi ostali i dr. i sestre u rađaoni su stvarno jako dobri.

----------


## Maslačkica

> pa je sestra prokomentirala - 9 mj trudna dođe rodit a o nicem nije informirana ( al nije to rekla pred njom )


Živo me zanima reakcija te sestre kada bih se npr. ja pojavila na porodu sa planom poroda i željama i informiranosti o dripu. 
Nažalost, naše informacije i mišljenja bi sigurno bila različita i komentar mogu već zamisliti, jer se takvi mogu pročitati na forumu. 

I taj komentar me jako podsjeća na onaj koji se često može čuti: "Znala si napraviti dijete, a sada ga ne možeš roditi, jer te boli" - odnosno "nije te bolilo kada si se j.b.v.l. sad trpi" 

Moja nećakinja je nedavno bila na praksi u rađaoni. Onesvijestila se i meni došla  i rekla da je to užas živi! Ništa niko rodilji nije govorio ružno, ali tretman   :Rolling Eyes:  koji se nećakinji nije svidio - guranje ruku u rodnicu, širenje, negodovanje rodilje, ignoriranje njenih riječi, epiziotomija itd. Radi se o Sarajevu. Samo sam joj rekla da to sve može drugačije i da ću joj isprintati i da ćemo razgovarati o drugačijim praksama i mogućnostima. 
Teško mi je kada čujem da je dobila informaciju da se NE MOŽE roditi bez epiziotomije. Ona je pitala glavnu sestru dobila je navedeni odgovor. 





> da ce sve napravit da nesto ne krene lose


Pa o ovome i razgovaramo - šta je to loše? Ono što je loše u Hr bolnici u Engleskoj je normalan tijek poroda i nema intervencija. 
Znam ženu, Engleskinju, koja je 3 dana bila kući u trudovima. Babica bi je svako toliko došla pregledati. 3. dan predvečer ju je babica uputila u kuću za rađanje gdje je rodila bebu i za par sati se vratila kući. 
Mislim da ne bi dobila isti tretman u Hr ili BiH, tj. mislim da bi se njeno stanje proglasilo alarmantnim, pokušalo bi se dripom i ako to ne bi išlo išla bi na carski. 
Kod nje nije bio uključen ni drip niti nešto protiv bolova.

----------


## kailash

Rodilji je *najsigurnije surađivati s vlastitim tijelom i djetetom*.  :Smile:  

Naravno da kad u tijelo unesemo drip, pa još neku kemiju protiv bolova itd. to je sve samo ne suradnja s tijelom. I sigurno nismo prirodno opremljeni za nositi se s tim. I tada nam treba stručna pomoć...

----------


## mihim

> I taj komentar me jako podsjeća na onaj koji se često može čuti: "Znala si napraviti dijete, a sada ga ne možeš roditi, jer te boli" - odnosno "nije te bolilo kada si se j.b.v.l. sad trpi" to je katastrofa i nemam komentara za te koju to kazu.
> 
> Moja nećakinja je nedavno bila na praksi u rađaoni. Onesvijestila se i meni došla  i rekla da je to užas živi! Ništa niko rodilji nije govorio ružno, ali tretman   koji se nećakinji nije svidio - guranje ruku u rodnicu, širenje, negodovanje rodilje, ignoriranje njenih riječi, epiziotomija itd. Radi se o Sarajevu. Samo sam joj rekla da to sve može drugačije i da ću joj isprintati i da ćemo razgovarati o drugačijim praksama i mogućnostima. 
> Teško mi je kada čujem da je dobila informaciju da se NE MOŽE roditi bez epiziotomije. Ona je pitala glavnu sestru dobila je navedeni odgovor. isto necu komentirat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e draga moja, taj slucaj koji ti znas je ispao dobro, e a ja znam slucaj isto tri dana trudova i mucenja, poslali zenu doma sa trudovima, za tri dana rodila, nakon poroda su muzu rekli da ce umrijet i zena i beba zbog sepse, zeni i otkazali svi organi... beba nakon 2 tjedna intenzivne hvala bogu dobro, a njena mama koja je bila najzdavija zena, daj boze da prezivi jos koju godinu, jer nakon svega kaj je prosla srce je gadno nastradalo, detalje necu pisat jer se radi o drugoj osobi pa necu pisat sto je sve prosla. samo se vi pravite pametne. bas ste neodgovorna, al dobro je da bar imate srece.

----------


## Frida

> e draga moja, taj slucaj koji ti znas je ispao dobro, e a ja znam slucaj isto tri dana trudova i mucenja, poslali zenu doma sa trudovima, za tri dana rodila, nakon poroda su muzu rekli da ce umrijet i zena i beba zbog sepse, zeni i otkazali svi organi... beba nakon 2 tjedna intenzivne hvala bogu dobro, a njena mama koja je bila najzdavija zena, daj boze da prezivi jos koju godinu, jer nakon svega kaj je prosla srce je gadno nastradalo, detalje necu pisat jer se radi o drugoj osobi pa necu pisat sto je sve prosla. samo se vi pravite pametne. bas ste neodgovorna, al dobro je da bar imate srece.



zbog čega su poslali ženu u trudovima doma? koliko se meni čini ovdje su liječnici ti koji su zeznuli, a ne rodilja koja je tri dana bila doma.

nitko se ne pravi pametan, pa ne donosi se odluka o porodu naprečac, većina nas se informira i jako dobro zna što želi i zbog čega. 

ova zadnja rečenica uopće nije vrijedna komentara jer bi bio OT, a to ne želim.

ukoliko ne želite argumentirano raspravljati nemojte ni vrijeđati one koje drugačije razmišljaju.

----------


## mihim

> mihim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e draga moja, taj slucaj koji ti znas je ispao dobro, e a ja znam slucaj isto tri dana trudova i mucenja, poslali zenu doma sa trudovima, za tri dana rodila, nakon poroda su muzu rekli da ce umrijet i zena i beba zbog sepse, zeni i otkazali svi organi... beba nakon 2 tjedna intenzivne hvala bogu dobro, a njena mama koja je bila najzdavija zena, daj boze da prezivi jos koju godinu, jer nakon svega kaj je prosla srce je gadno nastradalo, detalje necu pisat jer se radi o drugoj osobi pa necu pisat sto je sve prosla. samo se vi pravite pametne. bas ste neodgovorna, al dobro je da bar imate srece.
> 
> 
> 
> zbog čega su poslali ženu u trudovima doma? koliko se meni čini ovdje su liječnici ti koji su zeznuli, a ne rodilja koja je tri dana bila doma.
> 
> ...


 da ljecnici su zeznuli, ona je htjela ostat u bolnici i dva dana je dolazila, al maslackica pise o zeni koja je samovoljno bila doma 3 dana u trudovima, al dobro bar su ju kontrolirali. ja dajem argumente, a to je sigurnost bebe i sve kaj sam vidla, a vi ste ocito puno cule. vi imate pravo na svoje misljenje, al imam i ja. i ja cijelo vrijeme po stoti put pisem o surađivanju u samom izgonu bebe, a vecina skrece na sve ostalo s cim se i ja slazem da se imaju pravo odbit intervencije poput dripa, busenja vodenjaka, analgetika itd itd. kailash je lijepo i kratko sve rekla. nisam imala namjeru nikog vrijeđat.

----------


## mihim

da ljecnici su zeznuli, ona je htjela ostat u bolnici i dva dana je dolazila, al maslackica pise o zeni koja je samovoljno bila doma 3 dana u trudovima, al dobro bar su ju kontrolirali. ja dajem argumente, a to je sigurnost bebe i sve kaj sam vidla, a vi ste ocito puno cule. vi imate pravo na svoje misljenje, al imam i ja. i ja cijelo vrijeme po stoti put pisem o surađivanju u samom izgonu bebe, a vecina skrece na sve ostalo s cim se i ja slazem da se imaju pravo odbit intervencije poput dripa, busenja vodenjaka, analgetika itd itd. kailash je lijepo i kratko sve rekla. nisam imala namjeru nikog vrijeđat.

----------


## Maslačkica

[code]al maslackica pise o zeni koja je samovoljno bila doma 3 dana u trudovima, al dobro bar su ju kontrolirali[/code]
Meni je objasnila da je takav proces tamo, skoro pa i da ne možeš biti u bolnici za to vrijeme osim ako nemaš rizičnu trudnoću. Kući si, imaš babicu koja prije poroda dođe da te upozna, zovneš je kada počnu trudovi i kada si kući u trudovima možeš slobodno da je nazoveš. 
Babica odlučuje, tj. procjenjuje opasnost. 
Dotična žena živi u mjestu 50-ak km od Londona i kod njih je takva praksa, rodila obadvoje djece na taj način. 
To sam i navela baš RAZLIČITU DOKTORSKU PRAKSU. 



> kailash je lijepo i kratko sve rekla


X
Samo opet, odgovor zavisi o tome koju "struju" to pitaš i šta oni podrazumijevaju pod tim...   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> ja dajem argumente, a to je sigurnost bebe i sve kaj sam vidla, a vi ste ocito puno cule. vi imate pravo na svoje misljenje, al imam i ja. i ja cijelo vrijeme po stoti put pisem o surađivanju u samom izgonu bebe, a vecina skrece na sve ostalo s cim se i ja slazem da se imaju pravo odbit intervencije poput dripa, busenja vodenjaka, analgetika itd itd. kailash je lijepo i kratko sve rekla. nisam imala namjeru nikog vrijeđat.


a evo da se i ja uključim.
mihim, ja bih rado sudjelovala, i na porodu sam sudjelovala za dobrobit bebe koliko sam god mogla, ali što se mene tiče to je bilo silovanje od strane nezainteresiranih silovatelja. Evo samo toliko mogu reći, uz to da sam za prilike u hrvatskim rodilištima zapravo jako, jako dobro prošla. Kad čujem priče drugih rodilja, mogu mi mnoge s pravom reći da se nemam na što žaliti.

Zašto mora biti tako? Zašto ne bih mogla roditi uz nekog tko bi mi zbilja pomogao pri porodu? Bar koju lijepu riječ? A kamoli da mogu barem biti u položaju koji bi mi malo olakšao situaciju? Dobro sam se naplakala nakon poroda. I smijala bih se odmah drugi trenutak, dijete je bilo zdravo i živo, ali zašto sam se ja osjećala slomljeno i poniženo ?

----------


## pomikaki

htjela sam reći, ukratko - kako da surađujem s nekim tko se prema meni ponaša kao da me siluje? 

Za dobrobit bebe ni za moju dobrobit, to *nije bilo potrebno*!

----------


## mihim

> mihim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ja dajem argumente, a to je sigurnost bebe i sve kaj sam vidla, a vi ste ocito puno cule. vi imate pravo na svoje misljenje, al imam i ja. i ja cijelo vrijeme po stoti put pisem o surađivanju u samom izgonu bebe, a vecina skrece na sve ostalo s cim se i ja slazem da se imaju pravo odbit intervencije poput dripa, busenja vodenjaka, analgetika itd itd. kailash je lijepo i kratko sve rekla. nisam imala namjeru nikog vrijeđat.
> 
> 
> a evo da se i ja uključim.
> mihim, ja bih rado sudjelovala, i na porodu sam sudjelovala za dobrobit bebe koliko sam god mogla, ali što se mene tiče to je bilo silovanje od strane nezainteresiranih silovatelja. Evo samo toliko mogu reći, uz to da sam za prilike u hrvatskim rodilištima zapravo jako, jako dobro prošla. Kad čujem priče drugih rodilja, mogu mi mnoge s pravom reći da se nemam na što žaliti.
> 
> Zašto mora biti tako? Zašto ne bih mogla roditi uz nekog tko bi mi zbilja pomogao pri porodu? Bar koju lijepu riječ? A kamoli da mogu barem biti u položaju koji bi mi malo olakšao situaciju? Dobro sam se naplakala nakon poroda. I smijala bih se odmah drugi trenutak, dijete je bilo zdravo i živo, ali zašto sam se ja osjećala slomljeno i poniženo ?


  neke stvari su gadne kod nas i jako mi je zao zbog toga, al znam da tu ne mogu nikom pomoc i zao mi je rodilja koje su takvo sto prozivjele. i sama sam rekla, bojim se i zgrazam, nebi nigdje osim u vinogradsku jer sam isto svasta cula o drugim rodilistima. al ja sam se stvarno sigurno osjecala tamo. pred sam kraj mog poroda, jako me bolilo i u tom trenu me muz htio primit za ruku il dodirnut, olaksat, ne znam al tad su mi smetali dodiri, zvukovii valjda sam ga odgurnula,,a njega to zabolilo pa mi je reko a dobro kad hoces bit sama i odmaknuo se, a primalja mu je na to rekla da mi je sad uzasno tesko i nek me shvati i slusa, i kad sam trebala tiskat dosao mi je iznad glave, stisnuo za ruke i grlio i skupa smo istisnuli bebu i stvarno mi je bilo drago sto je bio uz mene, jer ne znam kak bi bez njega.

----------


## betty blue

ovaj topik me sve više i više deprimira  :Unsure:

----------


## mihim

> ovaj topik me sve više i više deprimira


 nemas se cega bojat, misli pozitivno i odma kad dođes na pregla napomeni dr, da ti nebi drip  il kaj vec nebi htjela, jer oni sve vecinom automatski rade i ak se otvaras polako idu na drip, al ak kazes ne, sumnjam da ce ti zamjerit. nemoj si stvart paniku. kaj se mene tice ova tema se moze zakljucat.

----------


## LIMA

*mihim*, ja te potpuno razumiješ što misliš reći   :Taps:  
Ja sam ZA  prirodni porod i sve to ali ne sviđa mi se način na koji se piše o porodima u bolnicama, kao da tamo isključivo rade ljudi kojima je jedini smisao u životu što više izmučiti ženu i porod joj učiniti što gorim iskustvom. 
Isto tako, stječe se dojam - kada rađaš (u bolnici!) da nisi sva svoja (ne znam kako drugačije da se izrazim). Netko je negdje napisao da kada rađaš ne misliš onda ni na disanje niti išta, a ja sam baš suprotno sve to proživjela.

Razmišljala sam o svakom trudu, svakom udahu, svakom mišiću u svom tijelu, u jednom trenutku sam u trudu stisnula jastuk i odmah se sjetila da sam pročitala kako i stisnuta šaka može usporiti porod, te sam se odmah opustila, a u trudovima sam vizualizirala svoju maternicu kojoj sam govorila da se opusti, zamišljala sam i svoju bebu kako se spušta i namješta, porod mi je bio stvarno lijep, brz i lagan.... a rodila sam u bolnici, koja čak ni nije nešto "friendly" tako da meni te priče o izvansvjesnom stanju pri porodu baš i ne sjedaju.

Isto tako, iz situacije sam izvukla maksimum, nisam bila bezobrazna nego sam sabrano o svemu pitala i razgovarala i stvarno su bili fer prema meni, NIŠTA mi nisu napravili što nisam htjela.

Sve smo različite i ono što nekome paše, drugome smeta, jedna forumašica je napisala kako joj je bilo grozno što su je ostavili samu u rađaoni, a menije je to bila najbolja stvar koju su mi mogli učiniti - bila je noć, babica me upokrivala i otišla, zamolila sam je da mi još i ugasi svjetla i bilo mi je fenomenalno - samoj u svojim mumljanjima, mislima, molitvama, meditacijama...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

a zašto bi se zaključala?  :?  pa možda ju čita još netko osim tebe, hm, ne misliš li?
ja potpuno kužim kak se osjećaš, iz jednostavnog razloga što si trudna i samim tim osjetljivija i ranjivija, a posebno kad su u pitanju ovakve teme.
ak te ova diskusija uznemirava, pa nemoj ju pratiti. radije odi van uživati u šetnji... što se tvog prvog poroda tiče, diskusija je ionako bespredmetna, jer je bilo kako je bilo i ne može se promijeniti. ipak ne možeš očekivati da se složimo s tvojim viđenjem stvari ako nam činjenice govore drugačije.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

LIMA, bravo za tvoj porod.
svaki porod je drugačiji, to je itekako istina.
meni su npr. moja dva poroda bila potpuno različita.

----------


## njokica

> baš kao što kaže felix, i ja sam (na dripu) imala nagon za tiskanjem satima prije izgona i bio je žestok i nisu mi dali da tiskam, jer taj nagon nije imao veze s mozgom, počeo je debelo ranije nego je beba bila spremna.


Meni nitko, ama baš nitko nije na porodu bio rekao da ne smijem tiskati dok 'za to ne dođe vrijeme', nego sam to znala sa tečaja pripreme za porod u riječkome rodilištu   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Na tom su nam tečaju stvarno sve objasnili (tehniku disanja u trudovima itd.) ali su rekli da će nam sve ponovno biti objašnjeno na porodu. A ona med. sestra, koja je bila zadužena za mene otkad su mi stavili drip, mi nije ama baš ništa rekla, nego sam ja morala pitati  :/  djelovala je potpuno nezainteresirano, riječko se rodilište hvali kako imaju individualan pristup svakoj rodilji  :? 

I ja sam taj poriv za tiskanjem imala isto satima prije izgona...

----------


## mihim

> a zašto bi se zaključala?  :?  pa možda ju čita još netko osim tebe, hm, ne misliš li?
> ja potpuno kužim kak se osjećaš, iz jednostavnog razloga što si trudna i samim tim osjetljivija i ranjivija, a posebno kad su u pitanju ovakve teme.
> ak te ova diskusija uznemirava, pa nemoj ju pratiti. radije odi van uživati u šetnji... što se tvog prvog poroda tiče, diskusija je ionako bespredmetna, jer je bilo kako je bilo i ne može se promijeniti. ipak ne možeš očekivati da se složimo s tvojim viđenjem stvari ako nam činjenice govore drugačije.


 ma ne mora se zakljucat, joj sto sve doslovno shvacate. mene uopce ne uznemirava, nego vidim da druge uznemirava koji jos nisu prosli porod a mislim da im to ne treba. i bila sam 2 puta u setnji  :Smile:  . uvijek samo "cinjenice" , a zivotni i stvarni primjeri??

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> a zivotni i stvarni primjeri??


evo:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...313&highlight=

----------


## pomikaki

evo mene je uznemirila koja sam prošla porod, malo mi je izvukla zaspale demone   :Smile:  




> ovaj topik me sve više i više deprimira


slično sam se i ja osjećala kad sam bila trudna, i čitala razne teme s poroda. Ako si se odlučila na porod u bolnici, nezgodno je čitati ovakve teme i upadati u strah, to nikako nije dobro. Trebala bi zapravo izabrati, hoćeš li se prepustiti doktorima ili pokušati se izboriti za porod kakav želiš. U prvom slučaju čitaj pozitivne teme. U drugom slučaju jako se dobro organiziraj, budi jaka i odlučna, imaj napisan plan poroda, i posebno važno povedi nekog od povjerenja tko će biti upoznat s tvojim željama i spreman se za njih boriti kad ti ne budeš mogla. Ja sam pogriješila što sam se našla negdje na pola puta. Išla sam u bolnicu u nadi da ću naletiti na dobru ekipu ili na doktore koji će me ostaviti samu u rađaoni i negdje gledati tv (ono da su blizu ako zatreba ali željela sam da se previše ne mješaju).

----------


## mikka

betty blue, ja sam se vise bojala drugog poroda nego prvog  :Smile:  kako ce tek biti s trecim, necu ni razmisljati  :Rolling Eyes:  

imas divnih prica s bolnickih poroda, ostale su mi u sjecanju fridina, klokloina i pogotovo majina, jos iz 2003.  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> *mihim*, ja te potpuno razumiješ što misliš reći   
> Ja sam ZA  prirodni porod i sve to ali ne sviđa mi se način na koji se piše o porodima u bolnicama, kao da tamo isključivo rade ljudi kojima je jedini smisao u životu što više izmučiti ženu i porod joj učiniti što gorim iskustvom.


iz mog iskustva, ti ljudi nisu _htjeli_ meni naraviti od poroda grozno iskustvo.
No nije im bilo previše stalo ako tako bude. Mislim da su smatrali da porod ionako _jest_ grozno iskustvo, da oni moraju to otrpjeti, mene i moj porod i još x poroda tu noć, jer im je to u opisu posla, i da se ne bi trebali s pacijentima previše zbližavati i uvlačiti se u tuđe muke kad svoje imaju dovoljno. Za njih je uspjeh bio ishod živa rodilja + živo dijete. U fizičkom smislu. Za psihu se nisu brinuli. Daleko od toga da sam očekivala mantra glazbu kao na Saradadeviinom porodu. Ali doktor koji mi je bio na porodu, kad mi je došao u vizitu nije me ni pitao kako sam.
Težak im je posao, naravno da jest. Nije lako to gledati i to raditi, još u bilo koje doba dana i noći. Ali mislim da bi njima bilo lakše kad bi spustili tu doktorsku barijeru oko sebe. Da ja radim takav posao bilo bi meni lakše da ženi koja rađa olakšam i pomognem, da joj porod bude lijepo iskustvo, da je vidim kako se smiješi nakon poroda. Tada bih se osjećala kao da moj posao ima smisla, dok sam kod svih koji su bili na mom porodu vidjela da oni tu _moraju_ biti i da je jedini smisao odraditi šihtu.

----------


## betty blue

> Ja sam pogriješila što sam se našla negdje na pola puta


ovo je informacija koja mi je nedostajala...Cijelo vrijeme se pitam, ako žene već odlaze u bolnicu spremne da se "bore", jer to ustvari moraju u našim bolnicama, kako to da iz nje izađu s iskustvom koje uspoređuju sa silovanjem? Cijelu trudnoću se informiram, čitam priče s poroda, pogledala sam sve moguće vrste poroda na youtube-u (skupa s mužem), sad ga treniram da zapamti sve što smo naučili (jedan plan poroda će biti i za njega) i zbilja se osjećam spremnom "borit se" za sebe. Hoću reći, nemam iluzija glede poroda u bolnici, znam da neće biti cvijeće. Ne idem se tamo svađat, ali ako mi ne bude po volji, okrenut ću nebo i zemlju da bude, a vjerujem da će i mm učiniti isto. 
Imam jedan tajni rezervoar snage koji čuvam za posebne prilike i ako bude trebalo upotrebit ću ga   :Grin:  

Sad, da me ne shvatite krivo, ne deprimira mene ovaj topik zato što se govori o svim tim intervencijama, za to sam čula. Pa čak niti zato što se žene osjećeju kao silovane nakon svega. Deprimira me zato što se nekako iz postova da isčitat da se radilo o informiranim trudnicama, kakvom smatram sebe. I što sam ja cijelo vrijeme uvjerena da ti se ta ikebena od intervencija može dogoditi samo ako nisi informirana.
Sad nekako mislim da bi uz tu informiranost trebala ići i neka vrsta borbenosti, otprilike kao kad ideš uknjižiti nekretninu na svoje ime, znaš da moraš biti spreman na sve   :Wink:  
danas sam bolje, pa makar iz inata   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> da je vidim kako se smiješi nakon poroda


Meni se čini da skoro svaka rodilja kad dobije svoje dijete u porođajnoj sali da se smiješi/plače od sreće - jer imaju bebu u naručju i jer je sve gotovo - valjda im je to dovoljno. 
A onda kada nastupe osjećaji... bura!

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Ja sam pogriješila što sam se našla negdje na pola puta
> 
> 
> ovo je informacija koja mi je nedostajala...Cijelo vrijeme se pitam, ako žene već odlaze u bolnicu spremne da se "bore", jer to ustvari moraju u našim bolnicama, kako to da iz nje izađu s iskustvom koje uspoređuju sa silovanjem? Cijelu trudnoću se informiram, čitam priče s poroda, pogledala sam sve moguće vrste poroda na youtube-u (skupa s mužem), sad ga treniram da zapamti sve što smo naučili (jedan plan poroda će biti i za njega) i zbilja se osjećam spremnom "borit se" za sebe. Hoću reći, nemam iluzija glede poroda u bolnici, znam da neće biti cvijeće. Ne idem se tamo svađat, ali ako mi ne bude po volji, okrenut ću nebo i zemlju da bude, a vjerujem da će i mm učiniti isto. 
> Imam jedan tajni rezervoar snage koji čuvam za posebne prilike i ako bude trebalo upotrebit ću ga   
> 
> ...


ja recimo nisam očekivala da ću ja biti toliko nemoćna, stoga nisam mm-a previše bombardirala informacijama, činilo mi se super što uopće želi ići, obzirom da se panično boji krvi, bolnica i svega što je s navedenim povezano. Greška, trebala sam mu reći da bude spreman umjesto mene pregovarati s doktorima.
Druga pogrešna predodžba, koju sam stekla čitajući forumske priče o porodu, mi je bila da je osoblje većinom sklono pustiti rodilju samu satima. Ja sam se nadala da će tako biti i sa mnom. Odlučila sam brijati na pozitivu, kao neće biti valjda tako strašno, i došla sam zbilja bez puno straha i opuštena, koliko sam to mogla biti. Kad već idem u bolnicu, bolje da ne idem u strahu od doktora. 
Najveća greška je bila što nisam imala spreman plan poroda na pismeno. Upitno je koliko bi ga poštovali i da li bi se možda prema meni odnosili još gore? Ali gledajući unazad, bilo bi bolje da nisam računala na njihove simpatije budem li "surađivala", već da sam se malo više "rogato" postavila. Nažalost tada nisam baš ni imala pristup internetu i bila sam informirana samo donekle. I bilo koji plan poroda ne bi mi pomogao da u bolnici rodim ikako drugačije nego "leđno"   :Rolling Eyes:   Nadam se da ti imaš i drugih mogućnosti.

Moje preporuke su ti da nađeš i pročitaš neku dobru knjigu o prirodnom porodu. Ja imam doma jednu ali sam zaboravila kako se zove (nabavila sam je _nakon_ poroda   :Laughing:   eh koja inteligencija), gdje se navode razne mogućnosti poroda i kako sastaviti plan poroda. Ovako kad sakupljaš informacije po netu može nastati prevelika zbrka u glavi. To bi trebale biti dodatne informacije, na podlogu neke solidne literature.

Najbolje što sam učinila je što sam zbilja dugo čekala doma i većinu trudova odradila kući. Tek kad su počeli ozbiljni trudovi smo krenuli. A trebala sam još kasnije.

Evo nadam se da će ti nešto od ovoga pomoći. Ako misliš biti informirana rodilja, budi zbilja dobro informirana i zbilja odlučna, te se pobrini da i tvoj partner ili tko će te već pratiti bude također vrlo odlučan i spreman na sve. Pristojan i smiren, ali i odlučan.

----------


## Jasna

Nisam stigla čitati baš sve što je na ovom topicu, ali za razliku od ostalih mislim da ima rodilja koje ne surađuju.

Dok sam rađala drugi puta, osoblje (bolje reći babica) je bila super, kako prema meni tako i prema ženi do, ali ova ju nije htjela slušati... Kad sam čula šipke van (dio kreveta koji služi da se držiš dok tiskaš) lagano sam joj zavidjela jer sam znala da je uskoro u fazi izgona.. ja sam još bila daleko.. ali ona je prourlavala trud za trudom, gubila snagu, nije tiskala.. mislim da je bila paralizirana od straha jer vjerojatno (kao nažalost većina rodilja) o porodu nije imala blage veze. Jer, kao što nam je teže kakati sjedećki, baš nisam nikog čula da kad ima tvrdu stolicu i treba tiskati da urla i time da ide lakše/brže/jednostavnije?!?!? 

Isto tako, pod suradnjom se može uzeti i izražavanje svoji želja.. Ovaj dio mog posta upućen je (malo provokativno) svima onima s početka ovog topica koje su bile nafilane kemikalijama... da li ste vi surađivale? Da li ste jasno i glasno rekle da kemikalije ne želite? Da li ste imale svoje planove poroda koje osoblje nije uvažavalo?! Mislim da postoji velika razlika između paničnog urlanja i kontroliranog tiskanja. Znam da je prag boli svima različit, i razumijem žene i koje urlaju.. ali ipak samo do jedne mjere..

Znam da bi trebalo i bilo normalno očekivati da osoblje prvo pokaže dobru volju... nažalost tome nije tako.. ali mislim da svaka od nas (govorim iz svoja dva iskustva) treba "surađivati" u smislu pokušati prva komunicirati, predstaviti se, pružiti ruku, prići osoblju, pokazati im kako treba na ful fin način, reći svoje želje (jasno i glasno, usmeno, planom).

Znam da sam sretna što je meni ispalo dobro jer je babica bila zakon i ona je bila zrela na moju suradnju, i da ima i babica i doktora koji su koma.. ali me uvijek jednako začudi što barem korisnice ovog foruma ne koriste tu blaženu mogućnost, za koju znaju, da napišu svoje želje, da izraze svoje mišljenje..  da pokrenu tu komunikaciju.. možda će malo po malo onda i postati bolje! (pasivnošću sigurno neće)

----------


## pomikaki

> ali ona je prourlavala trud za trudom, gubila snagu, nije tiskala.. mislim da je bila paralizirana od straha jer vjerojatno (kao nažalost većina rodilja) o porodu nije imala blage veze. Jer, kao što nam je teže kakati sjedećki, baš nisam nikog čula da kad ima tvrdu stolicu i treba tiskati da urla i time da ide lakše/brže/jednostavnije?!?!?


kad sam ja tiskala, a tiskala sam kako su mi rekli, trebala sam zadržati dah i tiskati. Tiskala sam iz sve snage, onda bih jednostavno izgubila snagu i zrak je izletio iz mene uz krik. Nisam tu mogla pomoći. Doktor je doskočio tome nakon par puta tako da mi se pri zadnjem trudu navalio na trbuh, dijete je izletilo, a ja sam se slijedećih mjesec-dva oporavljala od šavova. Mala cijena za ubrzavanje poroda. Inače je sam moj porod jako kratko trajao i rađala sam školski, rekli su da mi nikad ne bi dali godine koje imam. 

Moja greška je bila što nisam napisala plan poroda, očekivala sam da ću biti sposobna usmeno zatražiti ono što želim od osoblja već prema situaciji. Ali nisam bila sposobna.

----------


## cvijeta73

jasna, meni je pasalo da urlam pa sam urlala. ne baš urlala, ali vikala jesam. i tiskala uz to, ali tiskanje bez urlanja ne mogu ni zamisliti    :Grin:  
i sad nek neki doktor to protumači kao nesuradnju jer moram štediti snagu  :?

----------


## icyoh

a moramo se složiti da nije objektivno kada jedna rodilja donosi sud o "suradnji" druge rodilje. Mislim, otkud znate da netko za inat ne surađuje jer urla da ga boli? Pa ako me boli urlat ću...a  i napisala sam - svatko od nas drukčije podnosi bol. Pa ne treba svisoka suditi o nekome tko ima niži prag tolerancije.

Konkretno moj slučaj - prije par god sam na treningu imala otvoreni prijelom noge, kost je virila van. Uglavnom, porod se ne da usporediti s time koliko me onda bolilo (a pogotovo kad gledate kako vam to viri iz noge). A sa mnom je u sobi bila vrlo histerična djevojka (ne mislim u lošem smislu, naprosto je bila u šoku / panici i nije se kontrolirala, vrištala, odbijala da je taknu...). Pa mi nije palo napamet komentirati "vidi nju drama kraljicu kako ne surađuje, a ja mirno i dostojanstveno trpim"

----------


## Jasna

Nisam svoj stav o suradnji rodilja temeljila na vikanju.. I ja sam probala vikati, ali meni to nije "leglo", pa sam šutila... nego sam temeljila na svemu što sam poslje čula i raznim biserima o dojenju, silama mraka koje opsjedaju dječju robicu ako se suši noću i sl. te sam tada stekla neki svoj sud o njihovom općem znanju, pa tako i pripremi za porod.. a naravno da je porod bio i glavna tema razgovora u odjelu babinjača  :Smile: 

Mislim da edukacija i neka suvisla priprema za porod značajno utječe na smanjenje panike i šoka (pa tako i bezrazložnih vrištanja i sl.).. sve smo mi na neki način i panične i šokirane i u čudu što ćemo "baš sad" roditi.. ali razlike mislim da su skroz jasne! (Sasvim je drugo kad očekuješ da će te boliti i znaš da je to normalno i prirodno i to si stalno posvješćuješ ili kad se prepustiš totalnoj panici)

Tijekom poroda žene nisu sposobne (barem većina) izraziti svoje želje, jer su u trudovima, jer je kontakt s osobljem jadan i kratak.. zato je taj plan poroda tako dobar jer ti pri punoj svijesti, smireno, staloženo kažeš što želiš (imaš vremena ništa ne zaboraviti) uz napomenu da u stanju velike boli smiješ promijeniti! 
(Eksplicite sam tražila da mi ne naliježu na trbuh... a babica je komentirala da je taj zahvat zabranjen... a gle kolike od vas su ga preživjele!!!!)

----------


## call me mommy

neznam kakv ce biti moj porod, ali sam lijepo naucila sto me ceka, gdje idem, sto da radim ,kada i kako.

osjecam se puno smirenijom i spremnijom, cak vise ne sanjam kako radam  8) 

nadam se da ce to u praksi biti bar slicno kao u teoriji.

----------


## MGrubi

> Tijekom poroda žene nisu sposobne (barem većina) izraziti svoje želje, jer su u trudovima, jer je kontakt s osobljem jadan i kratak.. zato je taj plan poroda tako dobar jer ti pri punoj svijesti, smireno, staloženo kažeš što želiš ()


debeli X

meni je bilo najzanimljivije kad bi mi doktor postavio pitanje, a ja u sred truda
a kako srićo da ti odgovorim? skoro i ne dišem  :?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> A sa mnom je u sobi bila vrlo histerična djevojka (ne mislim u lošem smislu, naprosto je bila u šoku / panici i nije se kontrolirala, vrištala, odbijala da je taknu...). Pa mi nije palo napamet komentirati "vidi nju drama kraljicu kako ne surađuje, a ja mirno i dostojanstveno trpim"


ma daj, kaj fakat nisi niš pomislila? kooja glupača! da ne velim nekaj gore iz stočarskog fonda! ma daj, tebi viri kost i ti šutiš, a ona vrišti ko luđakinja!   :Nope: 
čekaj malo, "s tobom u sobi", misliš u bolnici? i ona je bila ozlijeđena? ja sam skužila da je vrištala kad je vidjela tvoju nogu?

----------


## icyoh

> ma daj, kaj fakat nisi niš pomislila? kooja glupača! da ne velim nekaj gore iz stočarskog fonda! ma daj, tebi viri kost i ti šutiš, a ona vrišti ko luđakinja!  
> čekaj malo, "s tobom u sobi", misliš u bolnici? i ona je bila ozlijeđena? ja sam skužila da je vrištala kad je vidjela tvoju nogu?


Bila je sa mnom u ordinaciji (ona prostorija kad te s iz vozila unesu gdje su dotori). Ona je bila unutra jer je došla "redovnim" putem (tj. ne s vozilom), a mene su ubacili "preko reda" jer su me dovezla kola hitne pomoći.
A nisam ništa pomislila (osim "umrijet ću od boli") - što i bih. Pa boli mene, boli nju, samo različito reagiramo.

----------


## icyoh

i mala napomena (da ne ispadne da sam izuzetno hrabra) - većinu vremena sam bila u polunesvijesti pa zato nisam vikala

----------


## MGrubi

nema analgetika do nesvjestice   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> a moramo se složiti da nije objektivno kada jedna rodilja donosi sud o "suradnji" druge rodilje. Mislim, otkud znate da netko za inat ne surađuje jer urla da ga boli? Pa ako me boli urlat ću...a  i napisala sam - svatko od nas drukčije podnosi bol. Pa ne treba svisoka suditi o nekome tko ima niži prag tolerancije.
> 
> Konkretno moj slučaj - prije par god sam na treningu imala otvoreni prijelom noge, kost je virila van. Uglavnom, porod se ne da usporediti s time koliko me onda bolilo (a pogotovo kad gledate kako vam to viri iz noge). A sa mnom je u sobi bila vrlo histerična djevojka (ne mislim u lošem smislu, naprosto je bila u šoku / panici i nije se kontrolirala, vrištala, odbijala da je taknu...). Pa mi nije palo napamet komentirati "vidi nju drama kraljicu kako ne surađuje, a ja mirno i dostojanstveno trpim"


nisam točno shvatila što je bilo ovoj drugoj ženi, isto otvoreni prijelom ili nešto drugo? 
No manje bitno. Nego zanimljiva mi je ova usporedba, ako vidiš nekog s otvorenim prijelomom, recimo, neće se nitko začuditi ako taj urla i svi će pohrliti da pomognu, a čemu onda tako negativan stav prema rodilji koja urla?

Pazite što je meni rekao moj empatični doktor kad mi je šivao pod lošom anestezijom sve one šavove: Sreća vaša da ste tako simpatični, inače ne volimo kad nam se tako deru. Mislim, što je pjesnik htio reći. Vidjela bih ja tebe s petnaest šavova u gu*ici.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja vjerojatno ne spadam uopće niti na jedan pdf o porodu, jer vidim da se moj stav jako razlikuje od većinskog... Naime, ja nikad i nikako nisam doživljavala ČIN poroda kao najdivnije iskustvo u životu, niti sam ikad osjetila potrebu glorificirati ga. Činjenica da sam dobila dijete jest nešto najfascinantnije što sam dosad doživjela, to uopće nije sporno, ali sam način na koji je stigao, hmmm  :/ 
Ja sam rodila inducirano, oko 9 ujutro dobila Prostin, rodila u 21 07 isti dan. Pasalo mi je ležati, šetanje mi nije ublažavalo bol, odgovaralo mi je to što sam između trudova mogla malo sklopiti oko. U rađaonici mi je bilo stvarno strašno teško trpjeti bol, urlikala sam i time sigurno nisam pomogla samoj sebi u toj boli, NISAM SURAĐIVALA jer se nikako nisam mogla koncentrirati na disanje što su me molili i doktori i babica, kad sam osjetila nagon za tiskanjem, tiskala sam-ali bilo je i vrijeme, čitam ovdje da su mnoge cure taj nagon dobile satima prerano-zaključujem da je to stoga jer nisam dobila drip. 
Iako sam rađala inducirano, i time je propao moj originalni plan da kod kuće dočekam stabilne trudove na lopti i u kadi, to što je na kraju ispalo drugačije nije me uopće uzbuđivalo, niti danas mislim previše o porodu-bit će da sam čudna   :Grin:  
Sad kad prečitavam post, nije mi zapravo jasno što sam htjela reći, osim možda one prvotne misli, da možda nije bitno porod kako i gdje, ako se time ne opterećuješ i nemaš neke jasne ideje što želiš, osim da prođe dobro, a pod tim "dobro" mislim na to da svi na kraju budu živi i zdravi. Očito sam ja porod doživjela kao nešto isključivo fizičko, a psihološke komponente nije bilo...
A možda je baš u tome vic? Jer nisam niti jednog trenutka pomislila ono što čujem od većine rodilja (iako sam u onim završnim, najžešćim trudovima razmišljala kako bi bilo lijepo lupati glavom o zid   :Grin:  ) "Nikad više!" . Da me se pitalo, mogla bih bila odmah sutra ponovo   :Smile:

----------


## Jasna

> Nego zanimljiva mi je ova usporedba, ako vidiš nekog s otvorenim prijelomom, recimo, neće se nitko začuditi ako taj urla i svi će pohrliti da pomognu, a čemu onda tako negativan stav prema rodilji koja urla?


Pročitala sam u jednoj knjizi o porodima, da je jedina bol koja nije patološka ona u porodu, dakle, jedino porod boli pod normalno. Mislim da si je to važno stalno posvješćivati na porodu... jer se mi pod normalno bojimo bolova (bol=nešto s nama nije u redu).. što je u biti istina, osim u slučaju poroda.

Meni se ne sviđa usporedba otvorenog prijeloma i poroda. Porod je normalna stvar, prirodna i bolovi su na jednoj drugačijoj razini (nije da sam imala otvoreni prijelom pa baš nije iz vlastitog iskustva  :Smile:  )

----------


## insomnia

Ja imam isti stav o porodu kao Svimbalo.

----------


## pomikaki

> Porod je normalna stvar, prirodna i bolovi su na jednoj drugačijoj razini


ovo ja potpisujem za sve sate mojih trudova koje nisam morala provesti ležeći. Čim sam morala leći na leđa postajalo je nepodnošljivo. A tjerali u me baš na to (i pomišljala sam - pa neću si valjda ovo ponovo ikad više priuštiti  :shock: ). Fizička bol je zbilja bila gadna, ali gore od toga bilo mi je poniženje koje sam osjetila pri bušenju vodenjaka protiv moje volje (premda to nije bilo bolno u fizičkom smislu) i hladan odnos.

----------


## mihim

> Nisam stigla čitati baš sve što je na ovom topicu, ali za razliku od ostalih mislim da ima rodilja koje ne surađuju.
> 
> Dok sam rađala drugi puta, osoblje (bolje reći babica) je bila super, kako prema meni tako i prema ženi do, ali ova ju nije htjela slušati... Kad sam čula šipke van (dio kreveta koji služi da se držiš dok tiskaš) lagano sam joj zavidjela jer sam znala da je uskoro u fazi izgona.. ja sam još bila daleko.. ali ona je prourlavala trud za trudom, gubila snagu, nije tiskala.. mislim da je bila paralizirana od straha jer vjerojatno (kao nažalost većina rodilja) o porodu nije imala blage veze. Jer, kao što nam je teže kakati sjedećki, baš nisam nikog čula da kad ima tvrdu stolicu i treba tiskati da urla i time da ide lakše/brže/jednostavnije?!?!? 
> 
> Isto tako, pod suradnjom se može uzeti i izražavanje svoji želja.. Ovaj dio mog posta upućen je (malo provokativno) svima onima s početka ovog topica koje su bile nafilane kemikalijama... da li ste vi surađivale? Da li ste jasno i glasno rekle da kemikalije ne želite? Da li ste imale svoje planove poroda koje osoblje nije uvažavalo?! Mislim da postoji velika razlika između paničnog urlanja i kontroliranog tiskanja. Znam da je prag boli svima različit, i razumijem žene i koje urlaju.. ali ipak samo do jedne mjere..
> 
> Znam da bi trebalo i bilo normalno očekivati da osoblje prvo pokaže dobru volju... nažalost tome nije tako.. ali mislim da svaka od nas (govorim iz svoja dva iskustva) treba "surađivati" u smislu pokušati prva komunicirati, predstaviti se, pružiti ruku, prići osoblju, pokazati im kako treba na ful fin način, reći svoje želje (jasno i glasno, usmeno, planom).
> 
> Znam da sam sretna što je meni ispalo dobro jer je babica bila zakon i ona je bila zrela na moju suradnju, i da ima i babica i doktora koji su koma.. ali me uvijek jednako začudi što barem korisnice ovog foruma ne koriste tu blaženu mogućnost, za koju znaju, da napišu svoje želje, da izraze svoje mišljenje..  da pokrenu tu komunikaciju.. možda će malo po malo onda i postati bolje! (pasivnošću sigurno neće)


 slazem se

----------


## icyoh

> Meni se ne sviđa usporedba otvorenog prijeloma i poroda. Porod je normalna stvar, prirodna i bolovi su na jednoj drugačijoj razini (nije da sam imala otvoreni prijelom pa baš nije iz vlastitog iskustva  )


nisi shvatila poantu. Ne uspoređujem bolove već različitu reakciju različitih ljudi na bol.
OK, osoba X prodiše porod i slijepo sluša doktora. Osoba y doživi napad panike, viče od boli... pa to je ne čini automatski "neprijateljem" doktora i babice. Niti automatski znači da nema pojma o porodu. Naprosto drukčije reagira na bol.

I još nešto - surađivali mi ili ne, usudila bih se reći da u većini slučajeva bude kako babica i doktor zacrtaju.
A ono što meni osobno smeta - Cilj poroda nije izvaditi dijete iz majke. Cilj poroda je omogućiti svakoj ženi da (u sigurnim rukama doktora / babice) rodi dijete u uvjetima u kojima se osjeća dostojanstveno, sigurno i zaštićeno.

----------


## Mirtica

> Isto tako, pod suradnjom se može uzeti i izražavanje svoji želja.. Ovaj dio mog posta upućen je (malo provokativno) svima onima s početka ovog topica koje su bile nafilane kemikalijama... da li ste vi surađivale? Da li ste jasno i glasno rekle da kemikalije ne želite? Da li ste imale svoje planove poroda koje osoblje nije uvažavalo?!


Meni su dali glukozu jer su me držali gladnom više od 30 h.... ja sam molila i tražila da mi nešto daju da jedem.... svi su govorili "idem provjeriti da li smiješ" i nisu se vraćali.... tek kad sam počela zapomagati na viziti da mi daju bar koricu kruha, dobila sam glukozu.... imam nizak tlak i šećer i već sam se tad počela gubiti.... nakon toga su špricali u infuziju šta su htjeli.... mene već dugo tu nije bilo da bih išta prigovarala.... i nisu mi niti rekli.... vidjela sam na papiru gdje su upisivali da sam nešto dobila.... zaboravila sam šta.... na otpusnom piše prirodan porod....
Na pregledu sam pitala o planu poroda.... pitali su me da li pripadam sekti Rode   :Laughing:   Imala sam kompliciranu trudnoću i spontani iza sebe.... ni ova trudnoća nije dobro prošla.... puno komplikacija i problema.... dokt mi je rekao da ću biti sretna ako ne završim na hitnom carskom.... to su mi predviđali cijelu trudnoću.... ja sam se borila veći dio tjedna... potpisivala da idem doma.... opirala se... kad ti svakodnevno govore da ćeš si ubiti dijete, počneš gubiti vjeru u sebe i svoje tijelo.... pogotovo jer sam imala cijelu trudnoću pod povećalom.... rodila sam za vikend, a "rađala" sam cijeli tjedan (tako su tvrdili od pon kad sam bila na pregledu) i dijete mi je bilo ozbiljno ugroženo cijeli tjedan (tako su tvrdili)... 
Kako mogu surađivati s osobljem koje danima tvrdi da ja rađam, a ja tvrdim da ne rađam.... u čemu da surađujemo... imam pet obrazaca potpisanih da idem doma na vlastitu odgovornost.... s kim da surađujem!!??

----------


## pomikaki

ma nejdem ja više tamo  :Unsure:

----------


## Jasna

*Svimbalo*, meni je porod važan dan, ne baš nešto da ga kujem u zvijezde, nije mi se ništa spiritualno tamo dogodilo,. ali sam htjela da ništa ne pomuti (ili barem minimalno) ljepotu dana kad sam dobila dijete. I volim se sjetiti tih dana sa što potpunijom srećom!

Dio poroda (doktorski) nekako uspoređujem s posjetom zubaru.. gdje ipak biraš da li ćeš inekciju protiv bolova ili više voliš "na živo", da li ćeš crnu plombu na jedinicu ili bijelu i na osmicu... Naravno da je najvažnije *da smo svi na kraju živi i zdravi*, ali je važno i to da nakon toga nemaš traume i nepotrebno goblen "dolje" koji osjećaš godinama i sl. Nisam se htjela osjećati kao komad mesa - jer to nisam.. niti u rađaoni niti u zubarskoj stolici...

*pomikaki* da li si probala tražiti da stojiš/hodaš?! Ja sam tražila i dobila. Nisu me htjeli skinuti s ctg-a (to mi ionako nije bilo važno) i stajala sam i gibala se koliko su mi dozvoljavale žice ctg-a. Meni dovoljno, oni sretni imaju ctg - svi zadovoljni! (I meni je ležanje bilo nepodnošljivo.. tražili su me da ležim 15 min. nakon probušenog vodenjaka.. nakon toga sam tražila da opet stojim!)

*icyoh* cilj poroda JE izvaditi majku iz djeteta!! I to sa što manjom stopom smrtnosti. To i je jedini cilj bolničkog poroda. Koga briga za dostojanstvo, sigurnost i zaštićenost.. iako vjerujem da se i to može dobrom mjerom dobiti - ako se traži!. A na temu osobe X i osobe Y - obje imaju trudove.. znači da bol ipak većinu vremena nije kontinuirana... možda je moguće u pauzama objasniti babici/doktoru da ti je koma i da ti vikanje pomaže ali da se trudiš slišati ih i bla bla..  
Ta komunikacija bi trebala početi od njih (suosjećajnih) doktora/babivca.. ne počinje (nažalost), ali može početi jednako od nas!!!! (Nije ljudi ni njima lako svaki dan u raznim smjenama slušati urlike!!!)

----------


## Mirtica

> ma nejdem ja više tamo


  :Laughing:  Baš si me nasmijala....

Ma duga je priča oko svih tih mojih problema.... ja s jedne strane smatram da sam izašla kao pobjednik jer sam odbila abortirati (najava deformacija dijeteta), odbila sam elektivni carski (nisam nikako uspjela razumjeti zašto mi ga predlažu), produžila sam boravak djetetu u maternici za dobrih tjedan dana....

----------


## Jasna

*Miritca*.. meni se čini da si ti  ipak poseban slučaj sa kompliciranom trudnoćom i spontanim iza sebe.. zbog takvih kao ti bolnički tretmani imaju smisla.. jer takve spase. Normalno je da ti nisu htjeli dati jesti i piti ako su se bojali carskoga (očito opravdano)!

----------


## pomikaki

tražila sam bilo kakvu promjenu položaja, rekla sam da su mi uvijek na pregledima dopuštali ležanje na boku, da već odavno ne mogu ležati na leđima ni 10 min jer se odmah gušim. Nisam, istina, eksplicitno tražila da se ustanem, ali to bi sigurno bilo dočekano općim oduševljenjem, šteta što nisam pokušala.




> icyoh cilj poroda JE izvaditi majku iz djeteta!!


 misliš dijete iz majke   :Wink:   e pa ja ne bih više nikome kome je cilj _vaditi_ dijete iz mene, ta ideja mi se ne sviđa ni najmanje. Nije mi baš ni usporedivo ni s odlaskom zubaru, recimo za početak da bih zubara mogla odvaliti nogom u ... da mi je radio bilo što usporedivo, a ovdje nisam mogla. (na jednom se topicu baš uspoređivalo kako se teško može dogoditi da bi se jedan zubar ponašao toliko bahato dok vam brusi zube kako se često ponašaju opstetičari pri porodu)

Vodenjak su mi potpuno nepotrebno bušili bez ikakvog najavljivanja, uspjela sam vidjeti štapić i shvatila, počela govoriti ne, on je rekao da to ne boli i uvalio ga, nakon toga sam se slomila i pustila da sve nosi voda, bilo mi je samo do toga da se već jednom završi. 

Evo, nisam baš neki opasan karakter koji se lavovski bori ni inače, a kamoli u trudovima, priznajem. Blago onima koji jesu, i skidam im kapu. Ali za mene očito nije porod pod paskom bolničkog osoblja.

----------


## icyoh

Jasna, OK, možda se nisam najbolje izrazila. Naravno da je cilj poroda roditi dijete, no bitan je način postizanja tog cilja. Iskreno, tužno mi je uopće konstatirati da je jedino kod poroda bitno "izvaditi" dijete. meni nije. Meni je bitno sigurno roditi, znati da sam u sigurnim rukama, da se prema meni ne ponašaju kao da sam debil koji razumije jedino urlanje ili da me se ignorira. Bitno mi je roditi zdravo dijete u "civiliziranim" uvjetima.
Naravno da mi je primarno da beba bude dobro. no, to ne bi trebalo isključivati dostojanstven tretman rodilje i (barem donekle) postupanje po njenim željama.

Tebi to nije bitno, super. No, dozvoli da drugima je.

A ovo da se svaka rodilja može izboriti da je se sasluša i poštuje - možda ako je u privatnom rodilištu. U državnom ne. Naravno iznimke uvijek postoje, i pozitivne i negativne, no uglavnom je ovako. Donekle to možemo pravdati i nedostatkom kapaciteta, ljudstva, vremena..No rekla bih da je glavni krivac ipak ljudski (tj. neljudski) faktor.

Jako mi je drago kad netko ima pozitivna iskustva s doktorima i kad ostvari odličnu komunikaciju. Što je Tvoj slučaj očito. no to ne znači da su sve druge žene koje to ne uspiju postići ili im to ne dozvole nesposobne, ne surađuju, nepripremljene na porod i sl... (karikiram ovo, ne citiram nikoga)

----------


## Mirtica

> *Miritca*.. meni se čini da si ti  ipak poseban slučaj sa kompliciranom trudnoćom i spontanim iza sebe.. zbog takvih kao ti bolnički tretmani imaju smisla.. jer takve spase. Normalno je da ti nisu htjeli dati jesti i piti ako su se bojali carskoga (očito opravdano)!


Carski su predlagali jer je dijete deformirano (stvarno ne znam kako... samo su mi to govorili... uz sumnju na neke kromosomske probleme..) pa neće moći samo van.... i da za mene nije rađanje i štatijaznam kakve sve ne gluposti.... te deformacije nema, živ, zdrav i prelijep (kažu susjedi   :Wink:  )
Spontani sam imala u prvom tromjesečju.... hitan carski se ne može "najaviti" upravo zato se i zove hitan  :Grin: 
Mene su zastrašivali jer sam odbila abortus, amnio dabl/tripl i sl. pa sam od početka trudnoće prozvana neodgovornom i smatrana sam priglupom osobom koja ne zna šta je za nju dobro.... pa su si uzeli za pravo da donose odluke umjesto mene...
Jesti mi nisu dali jer sam klistirana pri dolasku u bolnicu i brzo ću roditi pa da se strpim (njihove riječi).... zato sam nakraju dobila glukozu (da ne moraju opet klistirati  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Jasna

*pomikaki*.. i meni se to dogodilo na prvom porodu.. i to mi je vodenjak izbušio moj ujedno i privatni doktor (koji je znao moje stavove i da sam "roda") i nikako nisam shvaćala logiku "ubrzavanja".. bila sam na 5cm bez bolova i trudova?!?!? (a ja volim kad je sve logično!).. i bilo mi je koma jer sam očekivala da u civiliziranom svijetu imamo civilizirani odnos (bar da te kurtoazno pita da li ti smije čakčkati po međunožju!!!).
Srećom, mene to nije slomilo (slomilo me kad mi je sestra htjela dati inekciju protiv bolova a nije me bolilo (kao što rekoh ja volim da je logično  :Smile:  ).. ali joj nisam dala... ali me je smetalo što se porod dijelom pretvorio u borbu za nešto što bi trebalo biti normalno.

*icyoh* - očito nisi skužila opaku dozu ironije u mojoj izjavi. Da se ne slažem s onim što si rekla ne bi imala plan poroda na drugom porodu   :Wink:  
Nisam rodila u privatnom rodilištu, nego u državnom.. (u moje vrijeme još ovo privatno nije ni postojalo), i postigla sam da me se sluša i poštuje, ali je prvi korak bio moj! Da ste vidjeli facu babice kad sam joj pri uzimanju generalija pružila ruku i rekla "ja sam Jasna!"... i probila led... I nema opravdanja za njihovo loše ponašanje (ni mi ostali nemamo bog-zna-kakve plaće, niti neke super uvjete... ).

Svim ovim pisanjem ja samo želim potaknuti trudnice koje ovo čitaju da se pripreme, naprave plan poroda, pokušaju prve ostvariti kontakt s osobljem, ne očekuju da će tijekom izgona raspravljati što žele što ne (jer tada nisu u stanju).  Znam da sam ja imala vrlo pozitivno iskustvo, ali mislim da je, uz sreću što je tim bio dobar... u biti samo babica, dio i moja zasluga.

A da ima neobrazovanih i neupućenih žena - ima - i da si tijekom poroda ziher otežaju stvar svojom nepotrebnom panikom proizašlom iz neznanja!.

----------


## icyoh

> *icyoh* - očito nisi skužila opaku dozu ironije u mojoj izjavi. Da se ne slažem s onim što si rekla ne bi imala plan poroda na drugom porodu   
> Nisam rodila u privatnom rodilištu, nego u državnom.. (u moje vrijeme još ovo privatno nije ni postojalo), i postigla sam da me se sluša i poštuje, ali je prvi korak bio moj! Da ste vidjeli facu babice kad sam joj pri uzimanju generalija pružila ruku i rekla "ja sam Jasna!"... i probila led... I nema opravdanja za njihovo loše ponašanje (ni mi ostali nemamo bog-zna-kakve plaće, niti neke super uvjete... ).
> 
> Svim ovim pisanjem ja samo želim potaknuti trudnice koje ovo čitaju da se pripreme, naprave plan poroda, pokušaju prve ostvariti kontakt s osobljem, ne očekuju da će tijekom izgona raspravljati što žele što ne (jer tada nisu u stanju).  Znam da sam ja imala vrlo pozitivno iskustvo, ali mislim da je, uz sreću što je tim bio dobar... u biti samo babica, dio i moja zasluga.
> 
> A da ima neobrazovanih i neupućenih žena - ima - i da si tijekom poroda ziher otežaju stvar svojom nepotrebnom panikom proizašlom iz neznanja!.


nisam skužila ironiju, zaključila sam da je Tebi cilj samo izvaditi bebu (jest da mi je bilo čudno, al ajde, ima nas svakakvih)   :Wink:  

Slažem se da lijepa riječ otvara mnoga vrata. I da ćemo više postići razumnom komunikacijom nego svađanjem, vikanjem, plakanjem...uvijek, ne samo na porodu. No, rekla bih da je porod iznimna situacija kada žena (ma kako obrazovana, staložena, pripremljena, razumna, prirodna...) ne mora uvijek reagirati razumski. Moguće je da se uspaničari - to ne znači da se nije pripremila. Niti da urla za inat doktoru ili da uplaši roilju do sebe.

Divno se pripremiti, no stojim iza nečega što je netko već napisao "doktor i babica bi trebali primarno surađivati s rodiljom, ne rodilja s njima". Doktoru je to posao, no neprofesionalno (i neodgovorno i krajnje bezobrazno) je obavljati svoj posao na način da strašiš i gaziš slabijeg od sebe (tj. onoga u nepovoljnijem položaju).

----------


## sirius

> [ A da ima neobrazovanih i neupućenih žena - ima - i da si tijekom poroda ziher otežaju stvar svojom nepotrebnom panikom proizašlom iz neznanja!.


Ali ima i onih koje su seksualno zlostavljane na razne načine u svom životu,onih kojima djeca imaju  potencijano strašne dijagnoze i male šanse za život izvan maternice pa ih majke podsvjesno ne žele pustiti,imao onih koje su  imale pobačaje i rađale mrtvu djecu pa im porod  vraća film u natrag i one ponovo prolaze kalvariju u svojim glavama...
Svega toga ima i više nego što mislimo.
Ja osobno mislim da nepućene i neobrazovane žene,pri tome mislim na intelektualno neopterećene i medicinski nepotkovane žene nalakše rađaju jer se prepuste svom instinktu .I nikakvi utjecaji sa strane ili nekakve društvene norme ih ne opterećuju u tom trenutku.
I mislim da je to apsolutno ispravan stav.

----------


## mihim

[quote="Jasna"]. Koga briga za dostojanstvo, sigurnost i zaštićenost.. quote] ko med.sestra nebi se slozila s tim, po tom bi ispalo da nitko ne voli svoj posao i da smo tamo samo da odradimo, a nije istina. nazalost takvih osoba ima, u svakom zanimanju, al ne treba generalizirat. meni osobno, a i vecini mojih kolegica je stalo do pacijentovog dostojanstva, sigurnosti, itd. al svi smo mi ljudi i nekad ti stvarno nije dan i mozda si najbolji u tom sto radis, al jednostavno nemozes dat sve od sebe tad, mozda npr. zato sto ti glava puca i imas osjecaj da ce ti zile eksplodirat i povraca ti se i znam da to pacijent ne mora shvatit, necu mu ni rec, al nemogu se smjeskat i odgovarat na njegovo pitanje kaj bu bilo ak nebu il bude bilo, jer bi i to bilo cinicno jer bi valjda jedva cekala da se maknem i da zasuti. a porod je nesto drukcije, npr. ja sam " sramezljiva " bez grudnjaka me vidio jedino suprug, na pregled kod harni samo kaj ne skocim na onaj stol da mi nemora gledat guzicu itd, al kad sam rađala u jednom trenu mi bilo vruce i otkrila se skroz dolje, a muz mi reko pa daj se pokrij, a mene uopce nije bilo briga, mos mislit kaj ce vidjet, il kad je plahta ispod bila sva mokra i krvava nisam htjela da je mjenjaju jer se nisam htjela micat, a u normalnim uvetima bi vikala da ju promijene..... itd, ne znam dal ste skuzoile kaj hoce rec, zurim jako...

----------


## mihim

sad imam mrvicu vremena pa bi jos jedno svoje misljenje rekla. kaj se tice pisanog plana poroda. mislim da ga je ok imat uz sebe kad se dođe u bolnicu da npr. sama pogledas prije ulaska na pregled ( od trudova i uzbuđenja mozda nesto promakne iz glave ) ili ga za vrijeme dok si/ste u rađaoni dat suprugu, pa da on " stiti " prava. al po meni je najbolje odma upoznat onog dr ili primalju koji ce bit uz nas kakav porod bi htjeli, a ne kad ona vec pripremi infuziju i sve rec ja to necu ( naravno da se smije - al vjerojatno im nece bit drago ). ne zelim nikog povrijedit/uvrijedit al meni bi bilo smjesno dat papir doktoru u ruke, imala bi tolko snage da to usmeno kazem. radim s doktorima i znam kakvi su ( nije da ih pljujem ), al vecina onih koje ja znam bi okrenula ocima na takav postupak - da mu pacijent/ rodilja da papir na kojem pise kak da rade, samo mi jedan pada na pamet kojem bi to mozda bilo simpaticno i on bi u tome vidio odgovornost doticnog, al to ne znaci da je on bolji strucnjak od ovih " najpametnijih ". a kaj se tice intervencija, ja bi npr. da mi drugi put odma stave kateter i da ga imam cijelo vrijeme, nisam uopce osjecala da bi trebala mokrit, a kad mi je sestra stavila kateter ko zna kolko je izaslo, hocu rec da su mi nakon tog postupka trudovi bili 50 % manje bolni. osjecala sam se ko da su prestali kolko mi je lakse i dobro bilo. al drip drugi put odbijam isto ko i busenje vodenjaka.

----------


## pomikaki

Ne znam ima li puno smisla da pišem o svemu tome, nadam se da neću isprepadati trudnice već ću ih motivirati da zauzmu čvršći stav pri porodu i bolje se pripreme od mene. Nadam se da će suzbiti strah koji ničem ne koristi, ali i ne oslanjati se tek tako na ono "ma bit će sve ok, kako sve druge tako i ja".

Nego nakon rasprave dođe mi da zaključim da za mene, ovako osjetljivu i slabu na komunikaciji, pogotovo u kriznim situacijama, jednostavno nije bolnički porod. Nisam tip žene koja će doći u trudovima, pružiti ruku, predstaviti se i postaviti svoje zahtjeve i nametnuti komunikaciju.  To mi je problem i u normalnom životu a kamoli na porodu.

Naravno da nismo svi isti. Ljudi koji rade u rodilištu trebali bi znati bolje od većine da ima onih koji bol podnose bolje ili slabije, ima nas manje i više komunikativnih, informiranih i neinformiranih. Ima i onih koji su slabijeg IQ-a. Ima onih koji će imati napad panike. Kako bi to izgledalo kad bi zubar pacijenta koji se boji ili ga boli uhvatio i izbrusio mu zub na silu? Ili zašto onda dižemo toliku paniku ako nam dijete neprilagođeno u vrtiću a teta na njega krene represijom umjesto da mu pristupi individualno?

Medicinska usluga, koju svi plaćamo, trebala bi biti za sve. Medicinsko osoblje zna da radi s ljudima koji nisu svi isti i pristupiti različito pojedincima. I da, komunikacija bi trebala krenuti od njih, ljubazna riječ bi trebala stići od njih a ne od rodilje.

----------


## pomikaki

> radim s doktorima i znam kakvi su ( nije da ih pljujem ), al vecina onih koje ja znam bi okrenula ocima na takav postupak - da mu pacijent/ rodilja da papir na kojem pise kak da rade, samo mi jedan pada na pamet kojem bi to mozda bilo simpaticno i on bi u tome vidio odgovornost doticnog,


recimo ovog je mene bilo strah kad sam mislila da li da dođem s papirom, te sam se odlučila za usmenu komunikaciju. Ali nije mi uspjelo.

mihim, da li radiš u rodilištu ili na nekom drugom odjelu? Ako smijem pitati   :Smile:

----------


## mihim

joj, da bar radim u rodilistu, trudila bi se svim silama nesto promijeniti ili na neki svemirski nacin bit uz sve koje me trebaju, cak sam i pomislila kad sam bila u rodilistu ko gledatelj na prekvalifikaciju, ali volim i ovaj svoj posao, znam ga i imam stalni radni odnos, a izvan toga i obitelj i jos jedna mrvica stize i jos i visoka/faks pa bas nebi trebala pretjerivat. radim u jednoj intenzivnog gdje leze isto pacijenti koji cesto znaju bit u panici ( opravdano ) i zabrinuti za daljno lijecenje, zivot..... tolko iskreno o svemu pisem da ce me onaj tko me zna sigurno skuzit da sam ja  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

pomikaki, nisam ni ja tip koji bi u trudovima potaknuo ili cak volio potaknuti komunikaciju s osobljem, zato sam ja posto poto htjela ostati van bolnice na drugom porodu.

na prvom, koliko god informirana bila, to jednostavno nije to. em ne znas sto te ocekuje. em ako spadas u neki mali postotak po bilo cemu odmah krenu price koje te plase (ja sam sa 41+6 bila potpuno zatvorena, bez trudova, a vec od 37. tjedna su mi se iscudavali "pa vi se uopce ne otvarate". sta sam ja, kao prvorotka, nakon vise od mjesec dana iscudavanja trebala napraviti, biti puna samopouzdanja?!). na kraju sam otisla da me hospitaliziraju sa 41+4, i dozivjela porod kakav sam dozivjela. to sam shvatila kao svoj osobni poraz (trebala sam se jace boriti), i kao silovanje (sve intervencije, krenuvsi od klistira koji mi je ostao u sjecanju kao posebno gnjusna stvar), na vrhuncu s epiziotomijom, za koju znam da je stetna, i slag na kraju odnosenje bebe, donosenje po rasporedu, dohranjivanje ad i mutavi komentari sestara kao odgovor na pitanja o dojenju (ona cuvena, kad je sestra dosla, stisnula mi cicu i posprdno rekla "vi s *ovim* mislite dojiti?!", kao da je stisnula u najmanju ruku drek  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

hvala lijepa, never again.

----------


## pomikaki

mikka   :Love:   evo i ja ovdje raspravljam dosta sama sa sobom, moram si rasčistiti to u glavi prije nego što krenem na drugo dijete. Kad bih bar mogla naći babicu koja bi mi došla doma. Pojma nemam. Moja omiljena  bolnica je u međuvremenu nabavila jedan stolčić, ali opet strah me ljudi. I premda postoji rooming in, mislim da je moje dijete ipak imalo nepotrebne traume tamo.

----------


## mihim

> pomikaki, nisam ni ja tip koji bi u trudovima potaknuo ili cak volio potaknuti komunikaciju s osobljem, zato sam ja posto poto htjela ostati van bolnice na drugom porodu.
> 
> na prvom, koliko god informirana bila, to jednostavno nije to. em ne znas sto te ocekuje. em ako spadas u neki mali postotak po bilo cemu odmah krenu price koje te plase (ja sam sa 41+6 bila potpuno zatvorena, bez trudova, a vec od 37. tjedna su mi se iscudavali "pa vi se uopce ne otvarate". sta sam ja, kao prvorotka, nakon vise od mjesec dana iscudavanja trebala napraviti, biti puna samopouzdanja?!). na kraju sam otisla da me hospitaliziraju sa 41+4, i dozivjela porod kakav sam dozivjela. to sam shvatila kao svoj osobni poraz (trebala sam se jace boriti), i kao silovanje (sve intervencije, krenuvsi od klistira koji mi je ostao u sjecanju kao posebno gnjusna stvar), na vrhuncu s epiziotomijom, za koju znam da je stetna, i slag na kraju odnosenje bebe, donosenje po rasporedu, dohranjivanje ad i mutavi komentari sestara kao odgovor na pitanja o dojenju (ona cuvena, kad je sestra dosla, stisnula mi cicu i posprdno rekla "vi s *ovim* mislite dojiti?!", kao da je stisnula u najmanju ruku drek  ).
> 
> hvala lijepa, never again.


e, da sam ja neki šef sto bi otkaza bilo bez imalo griznje savjesti.

----------


## puntica

pomikaki, kad čitam tvoje postove ko da čitam svoje   :Love:  

a i mikkino iskustvo s prvog poroda mi je dosta blisko   :Sad:  
nadam se da će mi biti blisko i njeno iskustvo s drugim porodom   :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

Jasna, 
jako mi se sviđa tvoj stav, kao da slušam sebe ali s pokrićem   :Grin:  
i nadam se da će moje iskustvo biti slično tvome.

----------


## betty blue

koja dva slična posta, nisam prepisivala, majkemi  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

:Grin:   betty, drago mi je da te nismo ubili u pojam

----------


## betty blue

pomikaki, makaki   :Grin:  
dapače, drago mi je da sam čula i te nijanse koje očito mogu uvelike utjecati na konačan dojam.

----------


## LIMA

> Tijekom poroda žene nisu sposobne (barem većina) izraziti svoje želje, jer su u trudovima, jer je kontakt s osobljem jadan i kratak.. zato je taj plan poroda tako dobar jer ti pri punoj svijesti, smireno, staloženo kažeš što želiš ()


E, vidite, tu je meni bila najveća dilema kada sam razmišljala čekati ili ne zadnji tren za odlazak u bolnicu (no, okolnosti su se postavile tako da sam tjedan dana prije poroda ležala u bolnici pa sam išla roditi _iz bolnice_). 
Naime, ako dođeš u bolnicu kada ti je već "gusto", bojim se da baš zbog ovog gore napisanog nemaš neke prevelike mogućnosti za komunikaciju i izražavanje želja, sve i da je osoblje spremno poslušati.

----------


## krumpiric

zato vodiš #advokata#  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Ja sam imala plan poroda.Sa samo nekoliko točaka.
Neke su mi glatko odbili(pratnja koja nije muž jer on nije bio u stanju biti uz mene),a za sve ostalo  morala sam  se još verbalno boriti jer su neke stvari gotovo ignorilali(rezanje pupkovine ),a na druge me uporno nagovarali i vršili pritisak(epizotomija).Tako da treba imati i određenu dozu sreće...

----------


## bimba iaia

Zato ću ja svoju trudničku omotati u plan poroda,ko školske bilježnice  i idem u 5 do 12 (možda napišem i šalabahter:Ne reži)  :Grin:  
Bad je kad nemaš kome reći svoje "želje",a advokata puste na finish.
Sada se opet osjećam ko Pale obućen u Don Quijotea...al probat ću barem promjenit rodilište,pa možda budem imala više sreće.
Najgore mi je šta mm misli da mi je bilo sasvim dobro i da fantaziram  :/ 
Mislim da ću "nesuradnju" početi od njega   :Mad:  (ako ne odlučim "slučajno"roditi doma sama)
Inače sam kao pacijent bila dobra,al iz greška se uči...ovaj put nisam dala ni svojoj gin.da me hosp."bezveze".
Možda ima nade za mene.

----------


## kailash

Mislim da bih ja sad na uši progovorila, osnažena znanjem i iskustvom. Nema te sile kojom bi mi sad napravili neke stvari koje sam kao "poslušni pacijent" odradila u prvom porodu...

Samo bez straha...On može blokirati. Znanje je moć - naoružati se znanjem i koristiti glas.

----------


## LIMA

Joj ne znam ni sama trebam li ovo pisati ili ne jer ne želim "povući lavinu". Stvarno dugo i redovito pratim ovaj forum, ima dosta i kako sudjelujem, no ne ulazim u konflikte i pazim da nekoga ne uvrijedim ali nešto mi već neko vrijeme smeta glede ove i sličnih tema.

Vidjela sam dosta slučajeva ovdje kada žena piše o svom bolničkom, ponekad i induciranom porodu kao nečemu o čemu na kraju ima pozitivne dojmove i lijepa sjećanja... 
ALI... onda se počnu javljati cure koje tu ženu (čak i kroz podršku) podsvjesno uvjeravaju da to što ona misli da je bilo lijepo ustvari uopće nije bilo lijepo i nameće joj se osjećaj da je njezin porod ustvari bio ružan, loš, neprirodan...  Na kraju i samu ženu uvjere u to i blago rečeno ubiju u pojam i ona se stvarno počne osjećati loše kada razmišlja o svom porodu. Pitanje je tko je tada djelovao negativno na njezin doživljaj poroda - liječnici ili dobronamjerne forumašice?

Ako ćemo prihvatiti da smo sve različite, ne iščuđavati se kako je neka prevrištala porod, zašto ne prihvatiti da nekome inducirani porod nije trauma, da ima žena koje stvarno radije biraju brži porod, ne žele roditi kod kuće kao njihove bake itd. itd.  :?

Što sam htjela reći   :Smile:   - ako je porod nekoj ostao u lošem sjećanju ili ako rađa prvi puta dobro ju je posavjetovati što i kako sljedeći put ali meni je neizmjerno tužno čitati baš ove pozitivne priče koje na kraju završe s gorkim okusom u ustima...

P.S. da se razumijemo, ja sam stvarno pristalica prirodnog poroda ali neke su brate mili i za moj ukus otišle malo too much, nekad pomislim kako još samo fali ono Toma Cruisea o jedenju posteljice   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

> Najgore mi je šta mm misli da mi je bilo sasvim dobro i da fantaziram  :/


ovo je i md mislio nakon mog prvog poroda, njemu se to sve cinilo ok  :Laughing:  

Lima, jel sam i ja tu? cini mi se da se trudim da svoje videnje poroda zadrzim na osobnoj razini, a kad na pricama s poroda vidim da je zena bila zadovoljna necim sto se meni cini mrcvarenjem, onda se ne javljam. ali vjerojatno postoji razlika u mom i tudem dojmu mene same  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

*LIMA* ne volim uvjeravati osobno nikoga da je njegovo iskustvo bilo loše i reći ću ti kako osobno to na mene djeluje. Meni je porod bio predivno, osnažujuće iskustvo koje me puno naučilo. Sad imam to iskustvo i svo znanje koje sam u međuvremenu stekla. To ne mijenja moj predivan doživljaj prvog poroda jer znam da je bilo onako kako je trebalo biti. I ne zamjeram si ništa jer u danim okolnostima i uz onu snagu i znanje koju sam imala, nije ni moglo biti drugačije. I bilo je prekrasno. 

Znanje nikome ne može naštetiti. Osvješćivanje nikad nije loše. Iskustvo i znanje nas tjera naprijed. Ne treba si zamjerati što nije bilo drugačije,  mislim da ničiji stavovi ili novostečeno znanje ne može izbrisati POZITIVNO iskustvo koje je netko imao. Takvo pozitivno iskustvo poroda je neizbrisiv trag. Nedodirljiv. Barem je takvo moje iskustvo i iskustvo mojih prijateljica.

----------


## mihim

> Znanje nikome ne može naštetiti. Osvješćivanje nikad nije loše. Iskustvo i znanje nas tjera naprijed.


 joj, ja cu skrenut s teme, al ove recenice su me podsjetile na nesto sto sam isto procitala tu negdje il u nekim novinama o bebama - " strah proizlazi iz ne znanja ". nebi se slozila, ja sam u prosloj trudnoci prije mini anomaly scana isla citat knjigu iz porodnistva od dr. drazancica i hrpa slika sa uzv a ( i nakon ) je bilo, kak mi je bilo na uzv u sljedeci dan??? noge i cijelo tijelo mi se treslo od straha, jedva sam cekala da sve pogleda i kaze da mogu ic, zenu sam cijelu istreskala s nogama, bilo mi je neugodno al nebi me ni deset apaurina smirilo, a da nisam imala pojma lijepo bi uzivala gledajuci nosic, glavicu, srce i sve ostalo i pitala se samo kad ce vidjet pisu il pisuljicu. nekad je bolje manje znat.

----------


## sirius

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znanje nikome ne može naštetiti. Osvješćivanje nikad nije loše. Iskustvo i znanje nas tjera naprijed.
> 
> 
>  joj, ja cu skrenut s teme, al ove recenice su me podsjetile na nesto sto sam isto procitala tu negdje il u nekim novinama o bebama - " strah proizlazi iz ne znanja ". nebi se slozila, ja sam u prosloj trudnoci prije mini anomaly scana isla citat knjigu iz porodnistva od dr. drazancica i hrpa slika sa uzv a ( i nakon ) je bilo, kak mi je bilo na uzv u sljedeci dan??? noge i cijelo tijelo mi se treslo od straha, jedva sam cekala da sve pogleda i kaze da mogu ic, zenu sam cijelu istreskala s nogama, bilo mi je neugodno al nebi me ni deset apaurina smirilo, a da nisam imala pojma lijepo bi uzivala gledajuci nosic, glavicu, srce i sve ostalo i pitala se samo kad ce vidjet pisu il pisuljicu. nekad je bolje manje znat.


Ali ti si znala stvari koje ne bi trebala znati.Tj.one koje ti kao trudnoći ne mogu dati ništa dobro.Jer ne utjeću  na trudnoću nikako osim uznemiravajuće tj.negativno.
Kad sam ja saznala da je moja beba bolesna tj.da ju nakon proda očekujue hospitalizacija ,višestruke operacije i određena ograničenja cijeli život ja sam izabrala *ne* čitati o tome.Znala sam da to ne mjenja ishod osim u negativnom smislu tj.mene stavlja u stanje stresa.
Izabra sam molitvu,vjeru u  najabolji mogući ishod,život dan po dan,izbjegavanje  nepotrebnih pregleda i općenito odlaske po doktorima.

Osviješćivanje nećeg što može donijeti pomak u pozitivnom smjeru,shvaćanje smisla i općenito dobrobit je nešto sasvim drugo.

Uglavnom medicinski priručnici i tekstovi su namjenjeni medicinarima koji nisu emocionalno  angažirani nego im to služi kao profesionalno štivo.
U ovoj trudnoći kao literaturu ti preporućam ljubiće.  :Wink:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Izabra sam molitvu,vjeru u najabolji mogući ishod,život dan po dan,izbjegavanje nepotrebnih pregleda i općenito odlaske po doktorima.


E, a koliko sam ja shvatila, opet doktori to nisu baš najbolje prihvatili, jer ovo jer ono - kao da će se oni brinuti i voljeti to dijete, a ne ti i opet ti ne daju da odlučiš... šta nije tako bilo?

Mislim, u mojim očima to je jako veliki problem, jer je već naglašeno da i pored plana za porod i koliko god bio informiran i u zakonskoj mogućnosti odbijanja zahvata i odlučivanja o sebi i svom djetetu nekada ti jednostavno ne daju ili u najmanju ruku ti otežavaju. To mene smeta...

----------


## sirius

Ja sam za problem saznala u 21 tjednu i trebao je trudnoću izgurati do kraja i ostati donekle normalan.
Što je najbolje za bebu vezano uz porod sam se informirala pred kraj,detaljno.Jer to je nešto  što je utjecalo na pozitivan ishod.
Ali u trudnoći nisam čitala ništa vezano uz dijagnozu  bebe i prognoze u budućnosti jer na to nisam mogla utjecati.
Mislim da me kužiš što hoću reći...
Što se poroda tiče bila sam ogranićena samo na dva rodilišta zbog transporta(po preporuci kardiologa) tako da tu nisam imala puno izbora.
A da su mi doktori i osoblje pravili probleme,pokazivali strah od ishoda i općenito bili užasno negativno nastrojeni je istina.
Gineolog na prijemu je  nakon moje obavijesti da se očekuje transport bebe po porodu i vidjevši papire komentirao "I ,šta je kardiolog rekao?Hoće  bit šta od tog dijeteta?!"
I ,kako se nastavilo...Tako da je moja panika i _nesuradnja_ bila prilično opravdana.

----------


## mihim

> U ovoj trudnoći kao literaturu ti preporućam ljubiće.


 bas si me slatko nasmijala s ovim, ne namjeravam nis citat, al ostalo mi puno toga u glavi, a nazalost morat cu bas sad ucit o tome za ispit. al vjerujem da ce sve bit ok, al ja kokoska uvijek imam ali, pa se sad brinem kaj sam pusila na pocetku sigurno bar 10 cig ( jest da su na pol sve ugasene, pa paljena nova i opet pol bacena, al, sad me to kopka - kokos neodgovorna ). kolko sam s prvom bebom sve pazila tolko sam sad opustena, a to mi se ne sviđa.

----------


## mihim

> "I ,šta je kardiolog rekao?Hoće  bit šta od tog dijeteta?!"
> .


 mene takve stvari, ma nemam komentara, neki ljudi su stvarno fulali zvanje. zao mi je sto si sve prosla.

----------


## Maslačkica

> A da su mi doktori i osoblje pravili probleme,pokazivali strah od ishoda i općenito bili užasno negativno nastrojeni je istina.


Na ovo sam mislila...

----------


## betty blue

mislim da ta floskula "znanje je moć" ovisi od osobe do osobe
u mom slučaju je istinita. svaki moj strah proizlazi iz neznanja. Za svaku moguću glupost koja mi se dogodila u T sam išla gledat na internet koji je mogući ishod tog stanja. Mene informacija umiruje. Pogledala sam porode na youtube-u (čak se i neke žene koje su rodila zgražaju nad tim i kažu kako si se usudila, ja to nikad ne bih mogla itd.) jer ja MORAM vidjeti kako to izgleda, jer ako budem rađala i ne budem znala što se događa, mislim da bih poludjela. Vjera u najbolje i molitva svakako, ali u mom slučaju samo ako imam sve informacije, one mi služe kao podloga.
Iako nas ima svakakvih i znam da mnogim trudnicama bilokakva natruha negativnog ishoda izaziva opću paniku i razumijem ih, ali ja naprosto nisam takva. Ja moram znati.

----------


## LIMA

> Mene informacija umiruje.


x
Ja svemu u životu tako pristupam i sve, od rođenja djeteta pa do kupovine pretvaram u "projekt", znači štreberski proučim sve dostupne informacije o tome. (U rodilištu sam bila živa encikolpedija o dojenju   :Laughing:  )

----------


## LIMA

Ostala sam dužna   :Wink:  


> Lima, jel sam i ja tu? cini mi se da se trudim da svoje videnje poroda zadrzim na osobnoj razini, a kad na pricama s poroda vidim da je zena bila zadovoljna necim sto se meni cini mrcvarenjem, onda se ne javljam. ali vjerojatno postoji razlika u mom i tudem dojmu mene same


Nisam mislila na nikoga konkretno, a mikka, stvarno nije kurtoazija, ne znam te osobno ali zbilja imam vrlo, vrlo pozitivno mišljenje o tebi tako da bi mi bilo žao da se stvorila neka tenzija.   :Kiss:

----------


## Svimbalo

Samo da s nekoliko dana zakašnjenja potpišem Limin prvi post ovdje   :Smile:  
Neopisivo mi je drago da nisam jedina koja je to zamijetila  :D 
Zapravo, ja tek otkad visim na forumu osjećam grižnju savjesti što sam osjetila sreću kad mi je dr najavio indukciju, a crvenim od srama pri samom prisjećanju na olakšanje koje sam osjetila prilikom prokidanja vodenjaka-da, bilo mi je lijepo   :Grin:  
Aliiiiiiiiii-toga se isto tako prisjećam samo kad naiđem na ovakve teme...

Međutim, nije da me se baš ne može oblikovati-neke stavove pokupljene ovdje proslijeđujem dalje, konkretno frendici koja trenutno šeće bolničkim hodnicima ne bi li potakla trudove   :Smile:  
(baš bi bilo zgodno da rodi sutra, na moj rođendan   :Grin:  )

----------


## Netipična

Jao žene moje,ja kako se bliži termin sve se više i više bojim,a največi mi je strah baš ta (ne)suradnja,bojim se da kad dođem u bolnicu,u to niti malo intimno okruženje,da neču surađivati.

Bojim se svojih strahova i bojim se napada panike.
Ne mogu si pomoči.
Ponovno razmišljam o carskom rezu!!

----------


## Pliska

Ja sam na prvi porod otišla bez imalo znanja, u strahu. Plakala sam kad me mm ostavio u rađaoni, morala sam sve sa sebe skinuti i staviti samo njihovu spavaćicu. jedva su mi dopustili da uzmem šlape iz torbe da nebudem bosa. Obzirom da nisu znali hoću li roditi ili ne jer nisam imala trudove ali su sumnjali na lagano curenje vode, nisu dali da MM ostane, a niti da mi ostavi torbu. Tako je on odlazio sa svim mojim stvarima (roba, dokumenti, novci, pa čak ni gaće nisam imala   :Sad:  ). Ja sam plakala kao kišna godina. Osječala sam se tako jadno i usamljeno. Nisam rodila taj dan nego nakon tjedan dana i iako mi je porod krenuo super, pukao vodenjak, dobila prave jake trudove, oni su me klistirali i spojili na drip. Patila sam se sama, ležeći, 5 sati. nagon za tiskanje sam dobila ranije zbog dripa pa je to još više otežavalo. Jedino za šta sam se izborila i to čim sam ušla u rađaonu,bilo je rađane na stolu za rađanje, a ne na obićnom krevetu. Za drugo nisam ni znala. Skočili mi na trbuh, rezali me.

E drugi porod je bio druga prića   :Smile:   Nisam imala plan poroda napisan ali sam jaaaako dobro znala što želim, a pogotovo što ne želim. Rezultat je bio prekrasan prirodan porod u vodi. Morali su me malo recnuti ali ok, preživjela sam i to.

Za prvi porod nisam uopće vikala jer nisam ni imala potrebu, ali pokraj mene je bila jedna koja je urlala i tako mi je išla na živce   :Rolling Eyes:   Bila sam sretnija kad je ona rodila nego kad sam ja rodila samo zato da me pusti na miru.

Prednost kod poroda u vodi je baš ta da si izoliran i da imaš potpunu tišinu. Meni je to neizmjerno pasalo.

----------


## pomikaki

> bimba iaia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Najgore mi je šta mm misli da mi je bilo sasvim dobro i da fantaziram  :/
> 
> 
> ovo je i md mislio nakon mog prvog poroda, njemu se to sve cinilo ok


Prijavljujem se i ja u ovaj klub. Ne kužim, ako JA kažem da mi nije bilo dobro, odakle njemu drugačije informacije?




> Lima, jel sam i ja tu? cini mi se da se trudim da svoje videnje poroda zadrzim na osobnoj razini, a kad na pricama s poroda vidim da je zena bila zadovoljna necim sto se meni cini mrcvarenjem, onda se ne javljam. ali vjerojatno postoji razlika u mom i tudem dojmu mene same


Ni ja ne bih nikad upala ženi koja je bila zadovoljna s dripom ili bilo čime sličnim da joj pojasnim kako je loše prošla. Pa mislim da nema baš takvih slučajeva čak ni na rodinom forumu   :Saint:  ?

Moguće je da se rodilja koja je bila zadovoljna s induciranim porodom ipak osjeti pogođeno kad čuje moje viđenje takvog postupka. Kao što kaže Svimbalo. Jasan mi je taj osjećaj, na podsvjesnoj razini, ali razumski bi trebalo prihvatiti da nismo svi jednaki. Meni je savršeno jasno da ne želi svako roditi doma pa me to ne smeta, ako ti ostali jednako poštuju moje mišljenje.

----------


## Pliska

MM je imao mišljenje nakon prvog poroda da šta se bunim, da kako su druge žene rodile mogu i ja. 

kad sam rekla da za drugi porod ću se pobrinuti sama samo me zamolio da ne kompliciram. Sudjelovao je i rekao da je njemu bilo teže nego meni   :Laughing:   Ja sam se brčkala u vodi, a on me pridržavao i nestala mu cirkulacija u rukama   :Grin:  . Obzirom da nisam vikala, a na filmovima uvijek žene viču, on je to sebi protumačio da uopće nije boljelo   :Rolling Eyes:   Za slijedeći porod ću i ja vikati samo da dam MM-u na znanje da ipak malo boli.

----------


## Jasna

Kao što se vidi.. dugo nisam bila online   :Wink:  

Samo bih htjela komentirati neke davne postove u stilu "Planom poroda govorimo doktoru što on treba raditi"... Planom poroda govorimo doktoru što mi *želimo*.. ništa više od toga!!!! On je u pisanoj formi čisto zato što u trenutku izgona nema vremena niti mogućnosti za neku komunikaciju. U porodu ima dovoljno prostora i za naše želje... jer nismo sve iste!

----------


## bimba iaia

> Za slijedeći porod ću i ja vikati samo da dam MM-u na znanje da ipak malo boli.


Da,bit će da je u vikanju kvaka.Moj je došo kad i dr.ujutro pa su mi od frke stali trudovi...nije me više ništa boljelo...a on je samo taj dio vidio.
Da,sad ga kužim.A još je i dr.bio simpa, pa se šalio i tako...
Stvarno fantaziram.  :Rolling Eyes: 

ps:i ja sam mislila da sam na 1.porodu dobro prošla,ali željela sam si još bolje.Sada točno znam što želim...ništa!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

kakav ti je bio porod? jesi napisala priču?

----------


## bimba iaia

> kakav ti je bio porod? jesi napisala priču?


Mene pitaš?
 Porod mi je bio brz.U 2.30 sam došla,3.30 "sređena",na leđima ctg,5.30 pukla voda, 6.35 rodila bez trudova uz epi( s kreveta prošetala u 2.sobu na stol,a poslje se ni posteljica nije htjela odvojit,pa barem neznam kako izgleda šivanje).Ništa horor strašno.Nikakvo nesurađivanje  s moje ili njihove str., ali sada bi to htjela "napravit do kraja kako treba"...i da me zapljusnu hormoni...jer nekako sam očekivala oduševljenje,"zaljubljenost"...no,moglo je biti i gore od par tjedana nesjedenja(a moglo je možda i bez toga).Ima negdje i priča...kako je tebi bilo doma?

----------


## mihim

> Kao što se vidi.. dugo nisam bila online   
> 
> Samo bih htjela komentirati neke davne postove u stilu "Planom poroda govorimo doktoru što on treba raditi"... Planom poroda govorimo doktoru što mi *želimo*.. ništa više od toga!!!! On je u pisanoj formi čisto zato što u trenutku izgona nema vremena niti mogućnosti za neku komunikaciju. U porodu ima dovoljno prostora i za naše želje... jer nismo sve iste!


 a joj   :Sad:  , krivo shvaceno, ak mislis na moj post, ja sam rekla da znam doktore jer radim s njima cijeli dan - meni je jasno kaj ti hoces rec i ja bi razumjela tvoje zelje, ali doktor to nebi tak vidio - on bi vidio da mu je netko napisao kak da radi. pa za vrijeme izgona nece bas ni on imat vremena citat, ni da hoce, lijepo samo viknes - necu epiziotomiju ni da mi skacete po trbuhu i to je to.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kakav ti je bio porod? jesi napisala priču?
> 
> 
> Mene pitaš?
>  Porod mi je bio brz.U 2.30 sam došla,3.30 "sređena",na leđima ctg,5.30 pukla voda, 6.35 rodila bez trudova uz epi( s kreveta prošetala u 2.sobu na stol,a poslje se ni posteljica nije htjela odvojit,pa barem neznam kako izgleda šivanje).Ništa horor strašno.Nikakvo nesurađivanje  s moje ili njihove str., ali sada bi to htjela "napravit do kraja kako treba"...i da me zapljusnu hormoni...jer nekako sam očekivala oduševljenje,"zaljubljenost"...no,moglo je biti i gore od par tjedana nesjedenja(a moglo je možda i bez toga).Ima negdje i priča...kako je tebi bilo doma?


u stvari sam mislila na jasnu.   :Smile:

----------


## Jasna

puhovi obožavaju smokve -- napisala sma priču (prilično duuuuuuugu)  :Smile: 

A što se tiče plana poroda.. JEDINI papir koji su uzeli i PROUČAVALI je bio upravo plan .. malo su se sprdali, malo čudili, malo jadikovali nad svojim uvjetima...

----------


## pomikaki

pa jesu li ga poštovali (i koliko)?

----------


## Pliska

Mene je sestra pitala kad sam došla u rađaonu jel imam plan poroda na što sam joj ja odgovorila da nemam ali da točno znam što hoću i što neću i tražila sam je da velikim slovima napiše na papirima da ne želim inducirani porod. To je i napravila i nitko me više nije za to ni pitao niti mi nudili inducirani porod   :Smile:

----------


## Jasna

*pomikaki*, jesu, poštivali su .. čak važnije ostvarila sam komunikaciju.
Stajala sam (iako vezana za ctg - ali to me nije toliko smetalo.. a oni su jako htjeli), imala muža, sve što su mi htjeli dati/dali su me pitali. Na kraju su mi jedino bušili vodenjak i to na 8 cm u trenutku kada sa i ja osjaćala stagnaciju (trudovi niti su bili jači niti češći).. a kao CTG nije više bio idealan. Objasnili zašto to žele (otkucaji srca više ne prate moje trudove)... i pristala sam... i stvarno rodila u roku od 15 min od tada. 
Klistiranje mi isto nije bilo bed i pristala sam.. Ako ih vesele da budem ćelava - to sam odradila doma... (isto mi nije bio veliki bed).. Pristala sam na brunilu (je l se to tako zove), zato da oni budu sretni (u slučaju frke), ali nisu ništa prištekavali... u biti je babica bila oduševljena na kraju, kao i ja

----------


## betty blue

> Pristala sam na brunilu


što je ovo? 

ipak sam nedovoljno informirana   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Jasna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pristala sam na brunilu
> 
> 
> što je ovo?


"Intravenska igla, tj. tanka plastična cjevčica s priključcima za šprice ili infuzije"

----------


## Mirtica

> betty blue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Jasna prvotno napisa
> ...


Meni su je prerano stavili pa se put začepio pa su 3 puta mijenjali.... i pokušavali "probiti put" (rekla sestra) s nekom tekućinom.... peče za poluditi.... Na kraju mi je cijela ruka bila ispikana....

----------


## jaja

Ja jesam i nisam sudjelovala na porodu,u bolnicu sam došla u 2.30 u noći pukla voda trudova nema,u 6 su me stavili u predrađaonu i dali mi gel od trudova ništa opet,doktori otišli na ručak u podne vratili se u 2 opet mi dali gel od trudova opet ništa.Poslje toga mi dali neke antibiotike,infuziju i ko zna šta još. U 5 popodne me poslali da se otuširam jer ću možda na carski ja kontam napokon (prvi porod je bio na cara tako da me nije bilo strah) došao glavni doktor i neda carski neka još čekam ja luda.Spasio me mobitel pa sam mogla MM svako malo zvat,sakrila sam ga od sestara.6.30 napokon otvorena 4-5 prstiju šalju me u biks i daju mi drip sama stojim u boksu,jer su svi doktori na u operaciskim salama ,mobitel mi uzeli vodu također i ja sama ležim na desnom boku jer je beba visoko i možda se spusti.Sestra uđe u boks i pita me zašto kukam a ja nesmam tiskat nego trpit bolove,a nemam pojma koliko je sati. Onda dolazi doktor i govori kad ću tiskat,ja slušam i sudjelujem koliko mogu,ali kad je spomenio vakum tu sam pukla i rekla mu da me vodi u salu da nemogu više.Napokon sam u sali i vidim da je 21.30 mislim u sebi nakon 20 sati napokon,nisam mogla dočekat da me uspavaju,volila bi da sam bila budna ali dobro je i ovako napokon je sve bilo gotovo.Doživila sam jedan ružan odnos prema pacijentima,i osoblje se između sebe stalno prepire nema nimalo kolektiva.

----------


## Felix

ne samo ruzan odnos, nego i vrlo nestrucan odnos. vbac, pa indukcija, drip, i jos te ostavili samu? :shock:   :Mad:  imala si zaista srece da je sve ispalo dobro. :/ 
a da se nesto desilo bila bi 'visa sila'...  :Mad:

----------


## djeca su zakon

Kako mi je promakla ova tema?  :shock: 
Da sam barem prije vidjela.... Pripremala sam se svaki put,
i svaki put sve revnije, i dobijem volju, radujem se porodu,
ali najveca greska je u mojoj zelji da "zelim suradjivati s njima"  :Crying or Very sad:  
A ni od muza nisam bas imala podrsku tog tipa, jer:"doktori su ipak doktori,
ne mozes ti znat bolje od njih"   :Sad:  
Nakon 3. poroda sam ostala totalno razocarana i bez nade da bih ikad mogla imati *normalan* porod.
Ali nekolikoo postova (sirius, jasna, fidji) me opet ohrabrilo   :Smile:  
Nije da cemo na 4. odmah, ali doci ce vrijeme   :Smile:  
Dobila sam nadu, a do tad cu se valjda naoruzat hrabroscu i Ustrajnoscu da tjeram po svom. 
I sto rece jedna (marta? doula  :Smile:  : najbolje doci na samom kraju, makar setkala ispred rodilista. ZAKON. 8)

----------


## pomikaki

e ti si zbilja žena koja se nikad ne predaje  8)

----------


## argenta

E, nisam stvarno bila dugo ovdje kad sam fulala ovakvu temu   :Laughing: 

Ja sam oba puta proglašena rodiljom koja "ne surađuje", prvi put zat o što sam bila premalo a drugi put zato što sam bila previše informirana. Dakle, ni imanje ni nemanje znanja nije me spasilo od takve titule.

Iz svog iskustava kategorički tvrdim da se odluka o suradnji, koju neke ovdje zagovaraju, ne može donijeti unaprijed. Jer jednostavno je surađivati s osobljem kad ono surađuje s vama. Mene su oba puta u potpunosti ignorirali, pa sam trpila višestruke bolove i dodatna odvraćanja pažnje (osim trudova) uz koje je _nemoguće_ slušati još nekoga sa strane. (Samo jedan primjer a ima ih još dosta: inzistirali su da ležim na leđima unatoč mojim izričitim upozorenjima da zbog stanja mojih križa ja ne mogu tako ležati i kad nisam trudna.)

Ne može se ni surađivati kad vam daju preopćenite upute tipa: dišite! ili tiskajte! a onda očekuju da točno znate kako _oni_ hoće da to radite, pa dignu frku kad im ne ispunite očekivanja.

Zato mislim da suradnja mora biti obostrana. Ako se to uspostavi između rodilje i osoblja, porod u bolnicama ne mora biti traumatičan i ružan. Problem je samo kako to postići. Ja, očigledno, nemam te sreće. (A grozno je što mora biti pitanje sreće.)

----------


## dani1

Eto ja bih se nadovezala na sami izgon. Čitajući ove postove ja sam doista imala izvrsnu primalju koja zna svoj posao. I meni su rekli da sad tiskam i da je beba u dva truda vani, ali to nije bilo tako i babica je odmah shvatila i samo je rekla da se malo odmorim. Nemogu vremenski ocijeniti koliko nakon toga, ali vrlo kratko dobila sam takav nagon za tiskanjem, tijelo je to činilo samo da nisam mogla stati i moja bebica je izašla u jednom trudu.

----------


## dani1

Da i zaboravila sam reći. Mislim da je prava stvar kada na porodu imate ljude koji prate signale koje rodilja kroz porod šalje i koji mogu prepoznati određene trenutke, dakle to je zapravo suradnja s rodiljom i reći e sad je vrijeme za izgon jer ako nije nije, badava što je žena otvorena 10 prstiju, onda je to stvarno na silu.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> e ti si zbilja žena koja se nikad ne predaje  8)


fakat! svaka cast na neunistivom duhu!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Eto ja bih se nadovezala na sami izgon. Čitajući ove postove ja sam doista imala izvrsnu primalju koja zna svoj posao. I meni su rekli da sad tiskam i da je beba u dva truda vani, ali to nije bilo tako i babica je odmah shvatila i samo je rekla da se malo odmorim. Nemogu vremenski ocijeniti koliko nakon toga, ali vrlo kratko dobila sam takav nagon za tiskanjem, tijelo je to činilo samo da nisam mogla stati i moja bebica je izašla u jednom trudu.


divno! gdje si rodila?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Ne može se ni surađivati kad vam daju preopćenite upute tipa: dišite! ili tiskajte! a onda očekuju da točno znate kako oni hoće da to radite, pa dignu frku kad im ne ispunite očekivanja.
> 
> Zato mislim da suradnja mora biti obostrana. Ako se to uspostavi između rodilje i osoblja, porod u bolnicama ne mora biti traumatičan i ružan.


na zalost, oni ne znaju kako izgleda normalan fizioloski porod bez uplitanja, jer ga nikad nisu vidjeli. 
vidjeli su porod onakav kakav moze biti kad se rodilju neprestano ometa.

i zato ni ne znaju da je moguc porod u kojem su majka i beba aktivni subjekti koji vode porod, a ne objekti.

----------


## piplica

Danas sam prvi puta razgovarala sa majkom o mojim očekivanjima u svezi poroda, pa je skoro opala u nesvjest kada sam joj rekla da ovaj puta ne želim dozvoliti neke intervencije ukoliko je porod uredan, a ja i dijete nismo životno ugroženi.

Rekla mi je da ja to NJOJ ne mogu napraviti, jer ona tamo pozna "neke ljude" i ne želi da ju osramotim... :shock:

Onda je došla njena kuma, liječnica, pa su me popljuvale stereo, kao, tko je vidjeo da se u bolnici zanovijeta i neka se bolje držim one stare "ne talasaj"...  :Grin:  

Stvar je u tome da ja nemam nikakve namjere svađati se niti bahatiti na porodu, niti sam taj tip, već mislim da ću se neke stvari moći dogovoriti sa timom u rađaonici na normalan, civiliziran način, te da će oni to ispoštovati ukoliko je tijek poroda uredan. 
Naravno, ukoliko se nedajbože išta zakomplicira, ostavljam im odriješene ruke da rade sve što treba.

Međutim, žalosno je da se danas bilo kakvo zalaganje za vlastita prava tumači kao nekultura i sebična bezobraština, čak i u vlastitoj obitelji.  :Sad:

----------


## Fidji

piplica, to je taaako tužno.
I odraz valjda našeg "šuti i trpi" mentaliteta.

Razumijem da kad si zaista bolestan ponekad moraš stisnuti zube i u ime zdravlja pretrpiti kojekakve pretrage, boli, nelagode.

Ali rodilja je zdrava, ne treba je izliječiti od trudnoće, koma mi je kad upotrebljavaju i riječ pacijentica u tom kontekstu. (Makar službeno jesi pacijent čim koristiš bolničke usluge.)

----------


## argenta

> Ali rodilja je zdrava, ne treba je izliječiti od trudnoće, koma mi je kad upotrebljavaju i riječ pacijentica u tom kontekstu. (Makar službeno jesi pacijent čim koristiš bolničke usluge.)


Meni je na otpusnom pismu stajalo (po sjećanju, nemam ga kod sebe):
Stanje pri odlasku iz ustanove:
XY (majka): _izliječena_
ZY (dijete): _u oporavku_
Nisam znala da li da   :Laughing:   ili   :Crying or Very sad: 

I korak dalje: ako nisam došla kod njih bolesna, jesu li me oni zapravo "razboljeli"?

----------


## Fidji

Nikad kraja iznenađenjima.

----------


## piplica

Fidji, slažem se sa tobom u potpunosti, hvala na podršci.  :Love:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali rodilja je zdrava, ne treba je izliječiti od trudnoće, koma mi je kad upotrebljavaju i riječ pacijentica u tom kontekstu. (Makar službeno jesi pacijent čim koristiš bolničke usluge.)
> 
> 
> Meni je na otpusnom pismu stajalo (po sjećanju, nemam ga kod sebe):
> Stanje pri odlasku iz ustanove:
> XY (majka): _izliječena_
> ...


 :shock:

----------


## pomikaki

> piplica, to je taaako tužno.
> I odraz valjda našeg "šuti i trpi" mentaliteta.


mene je tvoja majka tako raspametila da nisam znala što da komentiram, da li da se prevrćem od smijeha ili snebivam nad hrpom zapetljanih tabua koji su je naveli da nešto takvo izjavi... Njoj to ne možeš napraviti??? a razmišljam još od jučer o tome.
Baš "šuti i trpi", bolje da ne pišem dalje. Jednostavno je ignoriraj.

----------


## piplica

Pomikaki   :Kiss:  , ne brini, ne dam se ja smesti...  :Wink:

----------


## Nao Noa

Ali što napraviti kad se nađem(o) u rađaoni i susretmo s doktorima, sestrama, babicama koje smatraju da su oni ti koji vode porod, a rodilja samo objekt nad kojim se vrši "liječenje" (od trudnoće  :Laughing:  )?
Što više odmičem vremenski u trudnoći nekako se trudim pripremiti psihički (a bila je i tema psihička priprema za porod, mislim).
Je li bolje zaista zahtjevati (pristojno naravno) da se poštuju želje rodilje (ukoliko naravno medicinske indikacije to dozvoljavaju) ili ipak prepustiti "njima tamo" da izvode predstavu a mi surađujemo?
Mislim da ću ih izživcirati svojim "zahtjevima" (tipa ajd ne bi baš drip, molim bez rezanja i sl. što su po meni normalne stvari), pa će porod proći loše jer će me se htjeti što prije rješiti...
A šutiti i prepustiti se isto mi se ne čini kao dobro rješenje jer je vrlo vjerojatno da ću opet završiti traumatizirana...
Ne znam... Što mislite?

----------


## argenta

> Je li bolje zaista zahtjevati (pristojno naravno) da se poštuju želje rodilje (ukoliko naravno medicinske indikacije to dozvoljavaju) ili ipak prepustiti "njima tamo" da izvode predstavu a mi surađujemo?
> Mislim da ću ih izživcirati svojim "zahtjevima" (tipa ajd ne bi baš drip, molim bez rezanja i sl. što su po meni normalne stvari), pa će porod proći loše jer će me se htjeti što prije rješiti...
> A šutiti i prepustiti se isto mi se ne čini kao dobro rješenje jer je vrlo vjerojatno da ću opet završiti traumatizirana...
> Ne znam... Što mislite?


Ne valja kako god da okreneš   :Grin:  
Šalim se. Ako si već odabrala bolnicu, malo prolistaj po topicima o toj bolnici ovdje na forumu, nazovi ih i vidi postoji li vođeni obilazak rodilišta i odjela za babinjače, probaj se upoznati s barem pokojom primaljom i raspitati se kod njih osobno na koji način se najbolje dolazi do neuznemirenog poroda.

Obavezno dobro istreniraj partnera/doulu tako da te mogu zastupati, jer ne samo da ti vjerojatno nećeš imati snage za borbu u tim trenucima, nego će i oni teško prihvatiti sugestije žene kojoj vire u međunožje  :/ 

I, po mogućnosti, ako se dobro osjećaš za vrijeme trudova, u bolnicu odi čim kasnije (naravno, ukoliko ti to prometna povezanost i fizička udaljenost dopuštaju). Ili makar izaberi bolnicu s lijepim parkom ispred u kojem možeš šetati i "propuhivati".

----------


## Fidji

Uz argentine predobre savjete napiši i plan poroda.

----------


## stanam

o nesuradnji: ja kad sam dosla u radjaonu nisam znala disati da mi bude lakse nego sam se sva grcila od bola. kad je primalja to vidjela kaze ona meni disite, a ja opet trud pa u grc. i kaze ona drugoj primalji ne suradjuje. mos mislit! kad sam to cula smogla sam snage i rekla joj pokazi mi ja ne znam. oni i njihova suradnja.
i za tiskanje: u jednom trenutku sam osjetila nagon i ja kazem MM-u idi po primalje i reci im da beba ide van. mozete si mislit jesu li povjerovale. bar su dosle i rekle provjerit cemo u slijedecem trudu. ugl provjerile su i onda je pocela prava suradnja. jos jedno tiskanje i N je bila vani.

sta je nekome suradnja ili nesuradnja jako je upitno. ugl taj mi se naziv ne svidja jer sve se nesto ocekuje da ja suradjujem sa osobljem a di je njihova suradnja sa mnom? najbolje je imati nekoga sa sobom na porodu pa nek on suradjuje. ko MM. toliko je dobro suradjivao da je dr-ica dosla samo da me zasije.

idem spat i molit se da slijedeca trudnoca i porod budu kao i 1.

----------


## Pepita

Ja zaista mogu reći da sam možda naletjela na ok dr. i primalju.
Nisu bili sad ništa posebno da bi mogla pisati tko zna kakve pohvale, ali nisu bili li loši.

Dobro kažeš *stanam*, zbilja je upitno pod što razumijevaju suradnju/nesuradnju, posebno kod prvorotki koje ama baš ništa od toga nisu prošle u praksi.

----------


## Death-of-Art

ja priznajem da sam ja bila jedna od onih koji ne surađaju.
a to je bilo za vrijeme izgona.

baš sam bila katastrofalna, užas.

najgore od svega je to što nisam uopće bila niti omamljena niti bez svijest niti umorna niti išta... baš sam bila nekako pri punoj svijesti i sjećam se svake sekunde...ali je problem u tome što su mene u tim trenucima tako banalne i glupe stvari zamarale da je to strašno... ja sam valjda bolesna u mozak malo.

prvo kad sam počela tiskati sva mi je bol odjednom prestala i ja nisam kužila o čemu se radi. imala sam u glavi sliku žene koja rađa i prisjećala se onih "vriskova" iz rađaonice još otprije koji su mi zvučali kao jako bolni vriskovi...
i totalno me za početak zbunila činjenica da taj izgon UOPĆE ne boli a meni to nitko nije rekao da izgon ne boli i ostala sam zbunjena.
tek kasnije nakon poroda mi je palo na pamet da te žene "vrište" zato jer uprežu maksimum snage da bi izbacile dijete a ne zato jer ih boli.

drugo što me je mučilo je bila...ah..."publika"...
doktor, babica i muž.
i kad mi onaj prvi pokušaj "izgona" nije uspio... bila sam totalno ubijena u pojam. baš sam bila uvrijeđena i osjećala sam se glupo.
ostavili su me da prodišem još par trudova...tj još 10ak minuta jakih trudova.

i onda opet "tiskanje"...

i ja opet loše tiskala... i još su svi oko mene vikali "ajde ajde ajde..."
i ništa...
i ono gledala sam u facu doktora i babice...i tako su bili razočarani što sam loša... i moj muž je isto već počeo histerizirati...
i svi su bili živčani što ja to loše radim i ja sam se ko faking uljez osjećala tamo jer su svi znali što činiti osim mene... i majke mi mile došlo mi je u jednom trenu da se dignem i da odem i da im kažem:
"ma ajde bok rađajte vi kad ste tako pametni"   :Laughing:  

ma jednostavno nisam davala sve od sebe nego sam iz nekih čudnih razloga davala eventualno 60% snage i energije koju sam imala.
još mi je kasnije muž rekao:
"pa znaš kako si ti izgledala...ti si izgledala ko da je tebi porod zadnje što ti je bilo na pameti u tom trenutku i baš ti se na faci vidjelo da nisi uopće u tom filmu samo si bezveze lelujala pogledom ko da ti je dosadno."

ne....loša sam bila užasno loša...imala sam stvarno puno snage i energije...al jednostavno zbog neke psihičke blokade nisam mogla svu tu snagu usmjeriti na tiskanje nego sam razmišljala o totalnim glupostima koje nemaju veze s vezom...


pitaj boga kad bih ja rodila da mi doktor nije naslonio lakat na trbuh i praktički obavio posao umjesto mene.

----------


## Fidji

Zanimljivo mi je kako kriviš sebe, a ne primječuješ totalno bolesnu okolinu oko sebe.

Ako nisi imala nagon za tiskanje već si tiskala na "komandu", onda je najvjerojatnije bilo prerano.

----------


## mikka

> Zanimljivo mi je kako kriviš sebe, a ne primječuješ totalno bolesnu okolinu oko sebe.


x

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Zanimljivo mi je kako kriviš sebe, a ne primječuješ totalno bolesnu okolinu oko sebe.
> 
> Ako nisi imala nagon za tiskanje već si tiskala na "komandu", onda je najvjerojatnije bilo prerano.


a ne znam koga bih krivila.
ja se stvarno još uvijek glupo osjećam...pa mislim...moja nepismena baba je znala roditi a ja ne.

ma majke mi mile išla bih roditi opet sutra samo da vidim u čemu je bio problem i koji mi je vrag bio u tom trenu.

možda stvarno previše publike.
možda su me previše požurivali pa je meni bilo neugodno, nemam pojma...

al stvarno sam htjela otić u tom trenutku ono baš mi je više dozlogrdilo i vjerojatno bih se ja ustala s kreveta i otišla da mi nije doktor stao laktom na trbuh i mali je samo izletio van u sekundi da ja nisam niti skužila.

----------


## Fidji

Prerano je.

Odmah nakon poroda bujica hormona i zaštitni mehanizmi daju nam malo idealiziranu sliku svih događaja.

Daj si vremena, kad se sve smiri realno ćeš moći vidjeti koje su akcije, riječi ili postupci doveli do toga da si se u tom trenutku tako osjećala.

Rađanje djeteta nije toliko pitanje znanja (mozga), već pitanje hormona i primitivnih nagona, a oni najbolje funkcioniraju ako se stvori atmosfera sigurnosti i privatnosti.
Prema tome, tvoje tijelo radi isto kao ono tvoje nepismene babe.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Da, ovo si super rekla, naše nepismene bake nisu imale problema s porodom, zato što je to bio prirodan porod i išao je totalno u skladu s prirodom, a priroda je to tako savršeno uredila. One nisu rađale s hrpom doktora okolo, nego samo s ženom - babicom koja je pomogla. I mogle su rađati u bilo kojem položaju koji im je odgovarao. To je čisti instinkt koji se probudi u nama.
Meni je još uvijek fascinantno sve što se tiče trudnoće i rađanja, od toga kako se beba razvija 9 mjeseci pa sve do posteljice, otvaranja, trudova... ma ono zaista savršeno iz kojeg god kuta pogledam.

----------


## Kate111

Cure moje mojoj je baki zato 2 umrlo,pa teti moga muza troje,pa....Mogla bih tako do frendice i susjede.Cure moje da ste u onom dobu pitala bi ja vas.Ja sam radjala na zadak,potpuno prirodno i toliko su namucili mene i moje djete,ali ja sam ih slusala jer da nisam tiskala i da nije izasao tko zna sta bi bilo.Danas se neke zene ponasaju kao da su i same studirale medicinu.Ja porod prihvacam individualno.Svaka zena radja drugacije,pa Boze moj,svako tijelo druga prica.I naravno svako iskustvo.Tu smo da izmjenjujemo iskustva,ne da nabacujemo misljenja i prepucavamo se oko stvari koje dobro ne razumijemo.Sve ima svoje.Slusala sam ja zenu koju je uhvatila panika.To je samo strah.Koliko sam puta samo muzu tokom poroda rekla da ja to vise ne mogu.Pa mogla sam i panicariti da se sve vrti oko mene,ali nisam jer sam se ja morala vrtjeti oko svoje bebe.Zato bi bilo ljepse da izmjenjujete iskustva a ne da se prepucavate ovakvim stvarima :D

----------


## Fidji

U pravu si kad kažeš da je svaki porod individualan.
Zašto onda sve moramo imati isti tretman u rodilištu?  :Rolling Eyes:  
(Otvarati se 1 cm u 1 sat i izgon odraditi u dva truda u ležećem položaju npr.)

I samo mali ispravak. Djeca naših baka i prabaka najčešće su umirala nakon poroda i to najčešće od zaraznih bolesti.

----------


## cebelka86

Iz iskustva mogu reći da velik broj žena "ne surađuje" tijekom poroda iz razloga što su izbezumljene od boli, nepoznatog okruženja, a možda i neinformirane o onome što ih očekuje. A ruku na srce ima i onih koje psuju bolničko osoblje, tjeraju od sebe primalje koje im prilaze nebi li im pomogle u smislu suosjećajnog držanja za ruku i masiranja leđa. Ima nas različitih i u med. struci, ali tako i rodilja.

----------


## Kate111

S ovim gore se potpuno slazem.Ima i nas i njih svakakvih.A bebice su prije umirale od razlicitih stvari a vise ih znam tokom poroda nego poslije.I moja mama je rodila doma deckica koji je umro u njoj tokom poroda.To je bilo 1976....

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*Death of Arth*,   :Love:  Uzasno je tuzno sto se mnoge zene osjecaju kao ti nakon poroda... stvar je u tome sto bi oni koji se bave porodnistvom morali za pocetak znati sto je vazno za normalan fizioloski porod, a ne znaju, 
sto bi morali biti svjesni kako njihov odnos utjece na samosvijest i samopostovanje zene, a ne znaju...
zene, na zalost, ocekuju od njih upute, a upute koje dobijaju su pogresne, jer tiskanje bez nagona za tiskanjem, u lezecem polozaju- ili polulezecem, nije bitno - je pogresno, a izgon tokom kojeg nekoliko osoba stoji ispred tebe i kriticki te promatra i izdaje naredbe je izgon koji nema sanse da bude prirodan, a nalijeganje na trbuh je nasilno i bolno za mamu i za bebu...
sva ta njihova "pomoc" nije uopce pomoc, nego jedino i iskljucivo ometanje i nasilje koje jedan dogadaj koji je najsvetiji i najvazniji u zivotu pretvara u nesto tuzno i ponizavajuce....
eto, to ti je sva istina, ti nisi ucinila nista pogresno i nemoj se kriviti ni za sto.
digni glavu i budi ponosna na sebe, jer si uspijela unatoc ometanju!

----------


## Angie75

> digni glavu i budi ponosna na sebe, jer si uspijela unatoc ometanju!


Ovo mi je tako super   :Heart:  
Čestitat ću onda i sama sebi   :Smile:

----------


## Mirtica

Evo imene opet... nisam surađivala....

Rodila sam ni pola sata nakon dolaska u bolnicu. Bez zapomaganja, bez da su imali ikakvog posla oko mene. Doktorica je bila tu zadnjih 5 min....

Onda su me premjestili na hodnik i komentirali kako ne vole kad im se dođe tako kasno...pogotovo "te drugorotke".... "misle da sve znaju, a ne znaju doći navrijeme".... Na vrijeme za što?! 

Istina, par puta sam ih pristojno zamolila da me ne smesare i objasnila sam primalji da mi je međica jako bitan dio tijela....  :Smile:

----------


## sandra23

zaista je iritantno svaki put čitati o tome kako rodilja "ne može biti kriva" za ništa.

ja sam se stiskala i grčila ko idiot dok mi babica nije došla i rekla mi da se saberem da neću tako ništa dobit i neka se opustim(došla otvorena 1 cm,za 3 sata rodila prirodno!!).ja nisam znala kako da se opustim od sve boli i žena mi je objasnila i pomogla.bilo je zaista teško-ali rečenica-mama,za vaše dijete-ma i dubit ću na glavi.
nakon toga otišla je u drugi boks i isto to objasnila drugoj rodilji.ova ju je sterala u pm i nastavila vrištati i rađala još dugo nakon mene.tko je kriv, osoblje?
ja sam medicinska sestra,kaj vi ljudi od nas očekujete,pa nismo mi isusi??i mi smo ljudi i nas vrijeđa bezobrazno ponašanje,osobito od odraslih koji ne umiru nego rađaju ,a katkad se ponašaju krajnje uvredljivo!koliko živaca bi jedna individua trebala imati? suradnja se zove zato što je SURADNJA proces između dvoje ili više osoba.nema suradnje ako samo jedna strana surađuje i nema suradnje sa osobom koja ne želi poslušati.

ne jednom me udarilo nečije dijete i ne jednom sam radila s bezobraznim roditeljima,ili pijanim pacijentima i ne jednom zvala osiguraje jer se neka budala sa mnom želi obračunavati nakon što mi je doveo ženu koju sad krpam jer ju je on istukao, više nego jednom sam imala problema sa ljudima koji ne žele slušati i čine si štetu time.i znate šta?boli me đon više zašto je netko nervozan!nisam ja ničiji otirač niti sam išla u školu i stvarno se trudim,duša od strpljivosti za svoje pacijente,da me netko vrijeđa,udara i napada! 
i stvarno ima groznog osoblja i zločestih sestara-ALI VEĆINOM NIJE TAKO!
a trpati sve u isti koš i krivnju za nečiji dug porod u nesusretljive i neposlušne rodilje svaljivati uvijek na ososblje-e stvarno mi je dosta toga!

kada idete roditi zapamtite si da i tamo rade samo ljudi,kao što ste i vi i da je i njih možda danas muž nasekirao,djeca nisu jela,nemaju novca,definitivno su premalo plaćeni za posao koji rade i ako želite ljubaznost od njih ne vrijeđajte ih i ne budite bezobrazni i bahati.i zapamtite si da ti ljudi imaju školu,mnogo iskustva,a vi najčešće nemate pojma o tome što vas čeka i što se sve može dogoditi.i da svaka čast planovima poroda i svemu ostalome,ali hitan slučaj nitko ne planira.

u mojoj bolnici,pred par mjeseci,rodila je žena jehovin svjedok dijete.krvarila mnogo,krv odbila.muž rekao da neka bude kako žena hoće.pol sata po porodu umrla je držeć dijete na svojim rukama,ostalo dijete siroče iz nekog principa.

roda je fora ali tu je ko u cosbyu-sve teče glatko.u real lifeu ima mnogo komplikacija.tu nitko ne napiše nikad-pogriješio sam inzistirajuć na neinterveniranju,zakompliciralo se,stradali smo.a toga zaista ima jako puno.

----------


## sandra23

apsolutno se slažem da ima nepotrebih intervencija i napornih doktora koji samo žele doma i sestara isto tako.ali ovo je tema o susretljivosti i na to sam se osvrnula.tako da me ne bi netko sad linčovao odmah da sam ja za to da se rodilju zaveže i radi joj se tko zna šta.

tko želi susretljivost neka bude spreman biti susretljiv.

----------


## Ninči

Sandra, mislim da nitko od nas neće odbiti intervenciju ukoliko je ugrožen djetetov ili majčin život (žena Jehovin svjedok je jedna od iznimaka, ali takvih je nekolicina). Ali definitivno će doktori napraviti milijun nepotrebnih intervencija, tipa drip, epiziotomija, itd. da bi sebi olakšali. A kada neće napraviti te nepotrebne intervencije? Kada se žena bori s njima u svoj toj njenoj muci. I onda žena ne surađuje... Sad da te pitam kao sestru- zašto je doktorima i sestrama tako teško poštovati želje rodilje? 

Pogledaj malo medicinsko osoblje u zapadnim zemljama...isto nisu "Isusi" ko što niste ni vi, a svejedno drže do čovjeka koji im dođe u ruke. Na kraju krajeva, vi ste tu da pomognete ljudima (nisam vam ja birala posao), a na ljudima bi trebalo biti da odaberu kako ćete im najbolje pomoći. A ne da samo želite pomagati i olakšavati sami sebi  :Wink:

----------


## sandra23

ja sam odmah napomenula da NE govorim o intervencijama već o SURADNJI.govorila sam o rodiljama koje ne surađuju na SAVJET KAKO DISATI I KAKO TISKATI DA SI POMOGNU BRŽE I LAKŠE RODITI.

a pogledaj ti razinu kuture u zapadnim zemljama u pacijenata a ne samo u osoblja?

i mi jesmo tu da POMOGNEMO ljudima i zato sam si ja birala posao,a ne zato da me se vrijeđa I NISAM TU da liječim tuđe frustracije,nesređene obiteljske odnose i UBJEĐUJEM LJUDE KOJI NE ŽELE SLUŠATI.psihijatrija je drugi odjel.

I NIJE SVIMA TEŠKO POŠTOVATI ŽELJE PACIJENTA. opet stavljaš sve u isti koš.nekima je teško i sa nekima se treba boriti,a ne imati takav nwegativan stav jer u zdravstvu ipak radi mnogo divnih ljudi.

a doktore i sestre nervira kad im se naređuje šta da rade i kad se njima od laika govori kako da rade svoj posao zato što mi znamo što vas sve može snaći a vi ne znate i ako bude nesreće mi ćemo biti krivi i nikakav plan poroda neće značiti ništa.moje dijete će ostati bez svoje majke jer ću ja otići u zatvor jer neka žena nije htjela slušati,dijete je umrlo a otac me tužio.eto.probaj sagledati stvari iz svih kutova.nas je strah za vas i vašu djecu i živote vaše  i nas i naše kada ste nesusretljivi i na sve načine vas pokušavamo omekšati.jer kad je nesreća-tko je kriv?sestra. a onda mooožda doktor.odgovornost za pacijnta je naša,mi smo krivi-znaš li ti što znači biti odgovoran za nečiji život?i to ne jedan svog djeteta nego njih 50 svaki dan?i svih 50 ima svoje željea ti NEMAŠ UVJETA NITI OSOBLJA TO ISPUNITI?a ti pokušavaš da sve sretno završi.bi te vidjela na sve to kad bi te neka rodila sterala u pm,i poslije ti rekla kak bi bila nesusretljiva.vrlo si jednostrana.

----------


## mikka

stvar je u tome da zeni koja rada najcesce nije priritet voditi normalan razgovor. porod je toliko intenzivan dozivljaj za sva cula da je svaki pokusaj "suvislog" razgovora s rodiljom--suvisan. zato bi uz svaku rodilju trebala biti pratnja s kojim se dogovara, a rodilju pustiti na miru da odradi porod.

ja znam da sam viknula na babicu dok me pregledavala taman kad sam radjala glavicu. a inace nisam tip koji vice  :Smile:  . nisam imala uopce osjecaj za racio, jako me smetalo to sto je radila i viknula sam, skoro sam ju odgurnula nogom. tako da ako sam ja, koja inace prilicno dobro kontroliram emocije, reagirala na taj nacin na porodu, ne cudi me da ima zena koje reagiraju jos burnije.

----------


## sandra23

sve je to ok.ali nismo poremećene dok rađamo. ja i dalje naglašavam da govorim o susretljivosti a ne intervencijama.i ja sam zgrabila doktora za ruku koji me gledao u trudu i rekla mu odrešito da bude nježniji.ali sam surađivala i trudila se misliti na dijete a manje na sebe-kad mi je nešto bilo jako teško u glavi se vrtilo-za bebu.i to me jako smirivalo.

----------


## sandra23

i od rodilje nitko ne očekuje bilo kakav razgovor,najčešće se ostavi na miru.ali očekuje se da ne bude iracionalna i mahnita ako je pri punoj svjesti.
stvar je da nesusretljive rodilje budu najčešće one koje ne nalaze uporište i smiraj same u sebi ili osobi kraj njih te ih strah i bol izludi.i meni je došlo da puknem.ali to ne opravdava vrijeđanje i bezobrazluk prema osoblju,jer si nitko nije odabrao za zanimanje da se prema njemu odnosi kao nekome tko ne zaslužuje osnovno ljudsko poštovanje koje pružamo svakom čovjeku.porođajna bol nije izgovor,nitko nije kriv što nas boli,same smo to htjele,znale smo što čeka na kraju trudnoće.na to treba misliti.

----------


## mikka

> ali to ne opravdava vrijeđanje i bezobrazluk prema osoblju,jer si nitko nije odabrao za zanimanje da se prema njemu odnosi kao nekome tko ne zaslužuje osnovno ljudsko poštovanje koje pružamo svakom čovjeku.porođajna bol nije izgovor,nitko nije kriv što nas boli,same smo to htjele,znale smo što čeka na kraju trudnoće.na to treba misliti.


ma hajde. osnovno ljudsko postovanje? gdje ti to radis? zar stvarno stojis iza rijeci da se osoblje u vecini slucajeva ponasa s postovanjem prema rodilji? a tvoja zadnja recenica me podsjeca na one cuvene "a kad si se **** onda te nije bolilo?" po velikoj vecini prica koje sam cula i citala osoblje (uglavnom se to odnosi na muske (ponekad nazalost i zenske, npr. varazdin) ljiecnike, a rjede na sestre) si uzima za pravo zenu koja rada tretirati kao objekt, govoriti o njoj kao da je nema, i opcenito imati puno nizu razinu postovanja prema njoj nego prema ostalim "pacijentima".

----------


## sirius

sandra 23 ,razina kulture,uvažavanja i odnos medicinskog osoblja u Hrvatskoj i civiliziranom zapadu,i najvažnije sistem u kojem rade je kao nebo i zemlja .Ne govorim o novcu,satenskim plahtama i biranju hrane za doručak...

U početku jedna stvar u priči je debelo kriva ,a ona je da rodilja nije (i ne bi trebala biti ) pacijent.Jer porod nije patološki događaj.

Osobno imam 15 godina staža u zdravstu i ne osjećam se niti najmanje prozvana ,a još manje dužna tražiti opravdanja ili izgovore za sistem koji ne valja.Sretna bih bila da mogu prozvati pojedince i reči da način na koji rade je potpuno krivi,ali stvari nisu ,nažalost ,tako jednostavne.
Misli da su svijetli primjeri,oni koji odskaču od uobičajenog,puno više iznimke nego pravilo.
Pri tome ne želim reći da oni drugi ne rade savijesno ili čak u najboljoj namjeri,ali ono kako  oni rade je najčešće potpuno pogrešno.
Nažalost ,ne mogu drugačije ,jel nisu drugačije niti mogli naučiti...

----------


## Ninči

Sandra

Ne smatraju se "rodiljama koje ne surađuju" samo one rodilje koje ne slušaju kako tiskati i kako prodisavati trudove, nego sve one koje odbijaju intervencije na sebi ukoliko iste nisu potrebne. 

I da, nije medicinsko osoblje tamo da se netko izderava na njih, ali nisam ni ja došla roditi da bi se netko izderavao na mene. Meni nije niti palo na pamet izderati se na doktora dok on nije doletio u boks i počeo se dreljiti na mene bez nekog normalnog razloga. I onda je on kulturan, a ja nekulturna? 

Ne svrstavam svo osoblje u isti koš...jer sam na porodu i ležanjem u bolnici prije i poslije poroda vidjela da definitivno nisu svi isti...kakav je čovjek izvan te bolnice, takav je i u toj bolnici...bilo da je osoblje ili pacijent. Zgrada ne mijenja čovjeka. Ali porod definitivno mijenja ženu. I čudi me da toga nije svjesna jedna žena, a i sama piše kako je imala drugačije reakcije na porodu nego što bi inače imala. 

I zanimljivo mi je kako zdušno pravdaš medicinsko osoblje kad su u pitanju intervencije, iako jako dobro znaš da svaka nepotrebna intervencija jedino služi da bi olakšala posao medicinskom osoblju i da bi se što prije riješili rodilje. A zanima me bi li meni kao učiteljici pravdala da ja sebi olakšavam posao? Da npr. djeci dam da se pola dana u školi igraju, a pola dana sami čitaju gradivo, a ja za to vrijeme si lakiram nokte, čitam knjigu itd. itd.?

Sirius, ne tražiš opravdanje za sistem koji ne valja, jer ti nisi dio tog sistema   :Kiss:

----------


## sandra23

sirius slažem se sa tobom ali ovo je rasprava o susretljivosti rodilja u odnosu na osoblje i ako radiš 15g u zdravstvu onda znaš da postoje nesusretljivi pacjenti. isto tako ja ne pravdam bezobrazne,kažem da me nervira što se mene koja nisam takva stavlja u isti koš sa onima koji jesu!

mikka ja nikog ne gledam kao objekt i ne stavljaj me u kategoriju primitivizma.ja sam rekla da ako znaš da te čeka bol trebaš znati da bol boli i ne uzimati si to za opravdanje lošeg ponašanja.a bez obzira na moju ljubaznost često doživim primitivizam od strane pacijenata dakle ljudi koji mi dolaze.i kaj s tim?kome se je mogu požaliti?nikom.jer ako ja kažem da je rodilja neugodna ili neki drugi pacijent općenito, onda sam ja primitivni zdravstveni ne educirani dovoljno radnik.

----------


## piplica

> sandra23 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali to ne opravdava vrijeđanje i bezobrazluk prema osoblju,jer si nitko nije odabrao za zanimanje da se prema njemu odnosi kao nekome tko ne zaslužuje osnovno ljudsko poštovanje koje pružamo svakom čovjeku.porođajna bol nije izgovor,nitko nije kriv što nas boli,same smo to htjele,znale smo što čeka na kraju trudnoće.na to treba misliti.
> 
> 
> ma hajde. osnovno ljudsko postovanje? gdje ti to radis? zar stvarno stojis iza rijeci da se osoblje u vecini slucajeva ponasa s postovanjem prema rodilji? a tvoja zadnja recenica me podsjeca na one cuvene "a kad si se **** onda te nije bolilo?" po velikoj vecini prica koje sam cula i citala osoblje (uglavnom se to odnosi na muske (ponekad nazalost i zenske, npr. varazdin) ljiecnike, a rjede na sestre) si uzima za pravo zenu koja rada tretirati kao objekt, govoriti o njoj kao da je nema, i opcenito imati puno nizu razinu postovanja prema njoj nego prema ostalim "pacijentima".



Upravo tako.


Mene su kao trećerotku uvjeravali da nemam trudove, jer ctg ne pokazuje trudove i ludo mi pojačavali drip, dok sam se ja raspadala od trudova i molila ih da ga isključe.

Rezultat svega toga je bio da sam se otvorila svih deset prstiju u manje od pola sata, sumnjam da je to bilo dobro za mene i za dijete...

Najgore od svega mi je bilo što mi NITKO nije vjerovao.

Zamislite, liječnik me pita zašto sam uznemirena kada nemam trudove, ja mu odgovaram da imam trudove i to JAKE i molim ga da mi vjeruje, a on mi odgovara: "Naravno da vam vjerujemo... a sada pokušajte malo odspavati da se smirite..."  
Malo nakon toga sam rodila.

Da nije tužno bilo bi smiješno...

----------


## sandra23

*ninči* oćemo li mi sad o nepravednim učiteljima početi i šta si sve oni daju za pravo i koliko maltretiraju učenike tom moći koju imaju i koliko zloćom mogu nekome zeznuti život ,na šta sam ja sve naletjela i da te odma svrstam u koš sa manijacima koji su me maltretirali?
i ja sam već 100 puta rekla da govorim o suradnji i vrištanju a ne intervencijama,ali đabe,kad se netko uhvati pa bi se svadio.ja govorim da ako rodilja oće susretljivost nekao proba biti susretljiva,ali ne opet se vraćamo na intervencije...i govorim da se slažem da se rade nepotrebne intervencije ali ne...ja sam za maltretiranje rodilje...i govorim da sam i ja branila svoje tijelo od dodira ali NISAM BILA NEUGODNA PRITOM da bih naglasila da se to može i da nisam pobenavila u porodu...ali ne ja jesam pobenavila...uzalud.
ja branim svojim postom sve one koji se trude biti drugačiji i nježniji ali opet prolaze često neugodno da bi možda koja rodilja shvatila da nije samo njoj teško.ali ne....

----------


## Cubana

Za loše ponašanje nema opravdanja ni sa jedne strane, ni doktora ni rodilja. Plan poroda nije loše ponašanje. Želja za poštivanjem svoga tijela i sebe kao osobe, a ne objekta nad kojim se "porađa" nije loše ponašanje.

----------


## sandra23

i ja sam sestra koja govori sa stajališta sestre ,a navodite uporno lječničke greške ili ponašanja koja nemaju veze sa mnom,ja sam govorila o suradnji rodilje i seste u čisto neinterventnom smislu i tu govorila o poštovanju čovjeka spram čovjeka.i ne dopirem tu do nikog. teško za očekivati suradnju bilo kakvu onda zaista od bilo koga.

----------


## sirius

sandra,ima svakakvih ljudi ,to je točno.Ali to ne opravdava mene da se ponašam loše prema njim ili da mi budu ispušni ventil ako sam ljuta na muža ili šefa,ili preopterećena...

Treća rečenica koju sam čula od ginekologa na prijemu (na porodu,polugola,sa puknutim vodenjakom ,u trudovima i sama) je bila:
"I što je rekao kardiolog?Hoće biti šta od tog djeteta"
I ,da rađala sam teško bolesno dijete koje je trebalo transport nakon poroda i višestruke operacije.
Nisam ni stigla biti bezobrazna,a on već nije imao niti zrnce takta. :/ 
Tako je porod počeo...
Kad je završio i kad su odnjeli moju bebu za koju nisam znala kad ću je i u kakvom stanju vidjeti ponovo, babica(do tada  jedini pozitivni lik u priči,starija ,iskusna žena) komentirala je moje ponašanje sa  neodobravanjem ,ja sam joj samo rekla ,da je meni bilo užasno teško roditi jer ne znam što će biti sa bebom.Ona je tada komentirala ironično i bolno"Što mislite da ste vi jedini,meni su dijete izvlačili na vakum..."

Pametnome dosta.Ima li smisla očekivati bilo što drugo kad je osoblje takvih stavova i iskustva?

----------


## Ninči

Sandra, uopće se ne svađam s tobom...nije mi to ni na kraj pameti. Zanimljivo mi je kako si se ti uhvatila nesuradnje rodilja jer ne slušaju kako da prodišu trud ili kako da tiskaju. Hajde mi onda reci- kako sam mogla ikako prodisati trud kad mi je trud trajao punih 5 sati koliko sam bila na dripu? A tijelo samo tiska. I zašto bi žena morala tiskati kad to osoblje želi, a ne kad dobije instikt za tiskanjem, kako sva pravila prirode nalažu? 

I ovdje nije riječ o onom dobrom dijelu osoblja, nego upravo o osoblju zbog kojeg "rodilje ne surađuju". Topic o pohvalama možeš i sama otvoriti, iako je takvih topica već mnogo i jednako sam u njima pisala.

Piplice, ja sam na prvom porodu umirala koliko su me trudovi šibali, a oni sve deri po dripu...ctg ne pokazuje nikakav trud i naravno da mi nitko nije vjerovao. Tek babica Tonka (Merkur)- svaka joj čast i slava, uđe u boks i pita me jel ja stvarno imam tako jak trud? Ja jedva nekako kimnem glavom, a ona kaže sestrama da promjene te kablove od CTGa jer očito da štekaju....sestre promjene kablove, a trud na 100%. I drip na 100% također :/

----------


## mikka

> ja sam rekla da ako znaš da te čeka bol trebaš znati da bol boli i ne uzimati si to za opravdanje lošeg ponašanja.


aha, sjetila sam se, posto se ponekad gubim u rijecima--procitaj pricu s poroda od arkane pa ce biti jasnije o cemu pricam.

----------


## Fidji

Zanimljivo je da Odent smatra da za brz i lak rodilja mora što više isključiti svoj neokorteks (racio). U takvoj idealnoj situaciji onda popuštaju neke inhibicije (slično kao kod djelovanja alkohola) i normalno je da u tranziciji žena čak i psuje, viče, osjeća strah ili bijes...
Takve žene se najčešće onda prizivaju k svijesti, proglašava ih se luđakinjama, a zapravo je to čista fiziologija.

----------


## Ninči

> i normalno je da u tranziciji žena čak i psuje, viče, osjeća strah ili bijes...
> Takve žene se najčešće onda prizivaju k svijesti, proglašava ih se luđakinjama, a zapravo je to čista fiziologija.


Znam da je offtopic...ali ja bih rekla da je to stanje slično kao ono kad se pacijent budi iz opće anestezije. Moj tata je bio ranjen u ratu i kada je ležao na Jordanovcu gdje su medicinske sestre bile časne sestre, kaže da se svega naslušao i nagledao. A sestre su stalno pravdale pacijente- da je to tako i da je to sasvim normalno.
Kada sam se ja probudila na Merkuru nakon operacije, prvo što sam čula je sestru kako se dere: "Smirite se, mislite na dijete!", i sjećam se totalne svoje nemoći....mozak je čuje, ali tijelo radi po svom (baca se). Cijelo vrijeme dok sam ležala na intenzivnoj, sjećam se podsmijeha sestara na to moje stanje pri buđenju. Kladim se da sam i tad okarakterizirana kao jedna što ne surađuje!  :Sad:

----------


## cebelka86

Drage forumašice, nemojmo biti bezobrazne svojim generaliziranjem koje daje poruku kako kompletno zdravstvo ne valja. Da se razumijemo, u svakom žitu ima kukolja. Najveći problem našeg zdravstva nisu ljudi koji u njemu rade, nego uvjeti rada; manjak osoblja, prostora, sredstava, rad u napornim dežurstvima, slaba edukacija u smislu predavanja koja više zadiru u psihu pacijenta i interakciju osoblja i pacijenta (naime predavanja koja su obavezni pohađati, svode se na reklamiranje pojedinih proizvoda)... Dakle nije u redu kriviti doktore i sestre što ne rađamo u čučećem položaju, što rutinski rade epi, šakom i kapom dijele drip u venu kad im bolji uvjeti rada odnosno suradnje s rodiljama nisu omogućeni. I čemu to prepričavanje samo loših iskustava s lošim ljudima kad se u bolnicama događa toliko lijepoga koje kao da je samim time i manje zanimljivo za ovakve rasprave. I vjerovli vi ili ne u našim bolnicama zaista ima mnogo dobrih ljudi koji kvalitetno rade svoj posao i poštuju pacijente, a najviše što možemo učiniti za njih je da ne bacamo ljagu na njihove radne uniforme i dozvolimo, ili se čak i izborimo da dostojenstveno odrade svoj posao s nama ljudima koji činjanica je trebamo, ili ćemo trebati njihovu pomoć.

----------


## smedja

Oprosti mi cbelka, ali za radjanje u cucecem polozaju, ne radjenje rutinske epiziotomije i ne davanje dripa rutinski nisu potrebni nikakvi novci i uvijeti radjanja nego malo truda osoblja i malo vise obrazovanja, suosjecanja... odgovorno to tvrdim

----------


## pomikaki

> Oprosti mi cbelka, ali za radjanje u cucecem polozaju, ne radjenje rutinske epiziotomije i ne davanje dripa rutinski nisu potrebni nikakvi novci i uvijeti radjanja nego malo truda osoblja i malo vise obrazovanja, suosjecanja... odgovorno to tvrdim


X

----------


## Frida

> Oprosti mi cbelka, ali za radjanje u cucecem polozaju, ne radjenje rutinske epiziotomije i ne davanje dripa rutinski nisu potrebni nikakvi novci i uvijeti radjanja nego malo truda osoblja i malo vise obrazovanja, suosjecanja... odgovorno to tvrdim


Kao i za koju lijepu riječ ili predstavljanje :/

----------


## eris

Glede iskustva sa zdravstvom, i uopšte saradnje na porodu mogu reći iz svoja dva, slična, a opet drugačija porođaja.
Ono što je zajedničko: niko se nije rodio pametan, iskustvo je čudo, pa bilo svoje ili pak tuđe, zasigurno pomaže. Bilo je odvratnih med. radnika(bukvalno) bilo je divnih(ko rod rođeni). Ist je tako i divnih i odvratnih šalterskih službenika, profesora po fakultetima i slično. Ali ovdje nije samo dostojanstvo u pitanju, žena kada rađa, ima izmješana osjećanja boli, straha od neželjenog, veselja od iščekivanog, i često osjećaj da ne zna da li radi pravu stvar. A tu je i odgovornost, jer ona je i u medikaliziranom porodu, još uvijek i isključivo na rodilji( malo je izuztaka gdje klinike ili ljekari priznaju svoje greške, ili za njih odgovaraju, na žalost)
 I u tim svim osjećanjima sigurno joj ne trenba jedna na....ana babica koja će joj držati lekcije, galamiti, ili još gore ignorisati je. 
Svakako, ni jednoj divnoj babici koja pomaže 15. put na porodu u toj smjeni još manje treba jedna drska, "nasarađujuća" porodilja, 
Ali hajde da budemo realne, ipak je zgodnije divnoj babicci da nađe pristup i pokaže strpljenje nego ženi u bolovima da bude racinalna i fer.

----------


## Kate111

Glede mog iskustva s poroda svasta je tu toga bilo i moglo bi se raspravljat o tome koliko hocemo,ali ja se slazem sa SANDROM i zena ima potpuno pravo.Porod mi je bio katastrofa ali sam znala da su ti ljudi tamo da mi pomognu roditi moje sunasce i ne daj boze da se sta desi ili krene naopako da pomognu i da mi brze prodje porod da upoznam svoje zlato....Bilo je i bezobraznih,ali i ljubaznih,to je tako individualno,a i to otvaranje.Nikad se ne zna...mozda da zeni nisu dali drip bi se toliko sporo otvarala da bi ugrozila zivot djetetu.Mislim da cak i postoji vrijema do kada je krajnja granica da beba bude unutra.I neke se rodilje ponasaju kao doktorice magistrice,dok bi ja to nazvala naopakim feminizmom.Ja jesam feministica,ali u granicama normalnog i razumnog.I napomojem da ja ovdje nikoga ne vrijedjam,da se ne bi netko uvrijedio nego samo iznosim svoje misljenje.  :Embarassed:

----------


## cebelka86

Znala sam da ćete se uhvatiti za to što sam napisala   :Smile:  A šteta što nitko ne komentira činjenicu da nije sve crno i da ima vrlo, vrlo, vrlo dragih ljudi... Drage moje, problem je puuuno složeniji nego što se čini. Naime, radi se o desetljećima prakse u kojima se ženu PORAĐA, dakle ona je prepuštena doktorima da s njom rade kako oni misle da treba, a ne što ona želi, isto tako radi se o desetljećima šutnje tih istih žena koje se tek sada bore da se nešto promijeni. Ne možete osporiti činjenicu kako manjak prostora i osoblja u bolnicama zaista utječe na kvalitetu poroda, jer kada u cijeloj bolnici (KB Merkur) ima svega tri boksa za rađanje u kojima već leže žene i još tri, ili više žena koje s laganim trudovima šeću hodnicima, jedan doktor u dežurstvu (npr. noćna smjena) i jedna primalja (a uzmite u obzir da su u predrađaoni i 3 sobe po 5 kreveta gdje su hospitalizirane pacijentice u kasnijem stadiju čuvanja trudnoće, dakle skoro pred porod i isto trebaju svoju terapiju, brigu, promatranje), e pa drage moje kako bi vi uspjele pratiti i biti uz toliki broj žena u isto vrijeme uz škrtu aparaturu kojom bolnica raspolaže? A ne zaboravimo da se u ni jednom porodu ne može isključiti mogućnost komplikacija, premda nije patološki proces. I ne, ne možete mi reći da su generalno za sve krivi zdrastveni djelatnici, neljudi i monstrumi kojima je u interesu poniziti ženski rod. Neupitno je da li su potrebne promjene, svakako jesu. Ali ne samo u zdrastvenim djelatnicima, već cjelokupnom sustavu, mentalitetu naših ljudi koji većina na porod gleda kao nešto što se obavi i nakon tri dana ideš doma. I potrebno je puuuno edukacije, stručnih seminara, uključenja psihologa kako bi se SURADNJA dovela na što veću razinu. Samo zapamtite: kada se neće primjenjivati prisilni položaji, epiziotomija izbjegavati, drip također, odnosno kada se rodilja i njezine potrebe doslovno stave u prvi plan, zanemari njezino eventualno psovanje, galama na osoblje, koji šut nogom u primalju, jer je to normalno I TADA će biti nezadovoljnih i sigurnih da se osoblje nije u potpunosti podredilo.

----------


## sandra23

*ninči* moj ctg nije bilježio uopće trudove a reakcija osoblja bila je-ako vi mama kažete da ih imate onda su tu.sat vremena nakon došla je babica,pogledala ctg i upitala mene kako sam.ja sam rekla da boli i da su trudovi česti,ona je počupala ctg s mog trbuha,rekla sve je to s..nje,makla ga i rekla,ajde mama samo polako,opustite se.došlo mi je da izljubim ženu od dragosti.
i dalje stojim da je mnogo dragih djelatnika i da u određene bolnice možete doći sa zaista pozitivnim stavom.

----------


## sandra23

*CEBELKA86*  :Love:   potpisujem

----------


## sandra23

e i samo da kažem-u većini naših rodilišta žena nema gdje čučnuti,u rađaoni nema gdje šetati,dijete se na pod nema gdje dočekati ili odložiti i osoblja nema dovoljno da bi to omogućilo.
nemamo 20 soba/apartmana i 5 anestezioliga i 4 liječnika i optimalan broj sestara po pacijentima/rodiljama ,a taj je jedna sestra na 2 rodilje,već 2 sestre na sve rodilje i predrađaonu i postrađanja doba i žene koje po kolicima leže okolo i čekaju premještaj u sobu.

kad jednog dana budemo imali sve to(što za bolnice znači dogradnja novog rađaonskog krila)mogućnosti će biti da osoblje ispuni sve želje.a bit će i osoblja,a do tad budimo svjesni gdje živimo i što se gdje može očekivati.
uzmite u obzir da je sve više obrazovanijih i empatičnijih mladih sestara koje se trude mijenjati dosta toga i da izguravamo polako naše nervozne starije kolegice i mijenja se polako taj naš teški stav prema svemu.
ali suradnju ako želite suradnju morate i pružiti.

----------


## pomikaki

> Samo zapamtite: kada se neće primjenjivati prisilni položaji, epiziotomija izbjegavati, drip također, odnosno kada se rodilja i njezine potrebe doslovno stave u prvi plan, zanemari njezino eventualno psovanje, galama na osoblje, koji šut nogom u primalju, jer je to normalno I TADA će biti nezadovoljnih i sigurnih da se osoblje nije u potpunosti podredilo.


pa, ja čekam taj dan, riječi ti se pozlatile   :Smile:  
bez obzira što će nezadovoljnih biti uvijek, mislim da će ipak biti puno manje žena koje će se kasnije morati boriti s traumama od poroda. A to nije mala stvar. Mislim čak i da će stopa smrtnosti djece i postotak djece koja su "oštećena" pri porodu biti manja.

I potpisujem da je potrebno potrebno je puno edukacije, stručnih seminara, uključenja psihologa i još štošta.
Činjenica je da i žene koje rađaju pripadaju istom mentalitetu, dakle da se o porodu ne priča osim kao o strahoti i većinom dolaze u rodilište nespremne.
Ali događa se i da one koje dođu pripremljene, s planom poroda i jasnim željama budu podvrgnute "specijalnom" kaznenom tretmanu (netko je već linkao gore Arkaninu priču s poroda, a ima još takvih primjera)

----------


## amrinoo

Sada stvarno nemam vremena da procitam svih 5 strana...procitala sam dvije i ugl. skontala o cemu je rijec. Prvi porod koji sam imala prije 19 mjeseci sam hladno mogu reci odradila sama sa muzem. Hvala izmedju ostalog i Rodi na tome...Mnogo sam citala, istrazivala i mogu reci da sam bila pripremljena. Porod je bio skolski. Sluzni cep otisao ujutro oko 9 sutradan oko 9 se porodila. Trudove dobila u 8 navece i sve sam izdrzala kod kuce...bolilo je ko vrag ali valjda adrenalin mi je dao "hrabrost" i u bolnicu sam stigla max otvorena nakon 12 sati uzasa...kod kuce.
Dali su mi drip na stolu porodjajnom i dok. mi je skakao na stomak. Nije mi bilo jasno zasto...Saradjivala sam i slusala ih a bebara je poslije tri izgona i dva skoka na stomak izasla.
E sad...ono o cemu se ovdje raspravlja i sto se vrlo cesto uzima kao argument je da je porod nesto prirodno...da trebas tiskati kada ti se tiska, da nema zurbe, da to treba lagano...meni je ta teorija pala u vodu kada sam vidjela malog od muzeve sestre, koji- kada je izasao iz porodilista bio modar i imao je toliku gvrgu na glavi da je izgledalo kao da ima dvije glave. Uzas!!!
Malac se predugo zadrzao u kanalu jer je nju prepalo kada joj je dok. skocio na stomak i nije tiskala...Mislim porodila se nakon cetiri ili pet tiskanja...znaci nije toliko trajalo.
Poslije mi je moja stara nana (baka) pricala da su tako prije sva djeca imala te "kvrge" kada su se radjali kod kuce...pa da su ih vezali maramama i sl.
Mislim...halo?! Zar da svoje udobnosti, straha, dopustim da se mom djetetu tako nesto desi? Ko nije vidio tu kvrgu ne zna o cemu pricam, ali izgleda strasno.
Sada sam opet trudna i opet zelim prirodno ali ovaj put cu se truditi da se jos bolje pripremim jer...doktorima i babicama je to posao, rutina i ne trebaju oni da se poradjaju i da douivljavaju to kao najveci dogadjau u njihovij zivotima. To trebamo mi same. Mi MORAMO i da radimo nesto sto nam se ne svidja i da zanemarimo i publiku i sugave prostorije, wc- e, stolove...jer te stvari ne mozemo promijeniti. Mi smo te koje se od pocetka moramo zrtvovati za svoju djecu!

----------


## Ninči

Moja je beba imala hematom na glavi i to ti mogu reći da nije zbog zadržavanja u porođajnom kanalu, nego zbog njihovog skakanja po stomaku! To i je upravo zbog nasilnog vađenja bebe van!

----------


## sandra23

kefalohematom nastaje zbog tiskanja za vrijeme trudova prema porođajnom kanalu,dakle ne i izgonu nego prije.
citiram-Kefalhematom
Oteklina uzrokovana krvarenjem u prostoru između vanjskog sloja kosti (periosta) i same kosti. Nastaje u porodu zbog pritiska glave novorođenčeta na majčine zdjelične kosti.

----------


## sandra23

a može biti uzrokovana i vakuum ekstrakcijom.
 moja E je imala veliki kefalohematom uzrokovan trudovima koje sam imala 2 dana i pri pregledu na prijemu odmah sam upozorena na to,i liječnica je odmah znala da moji  trudovi ili traju jako dugo ili su jakog intenziteta.

----------


## amrinoo

> kefalohematom nastaje zbog tiskanja za vrijeme trudova prema porođajnom kanalu,dakle ne i izgonu nego prije.
> citiram-Kefalhematom
> Oteklina uzrokovana krvarenjem u prostoru između vanjskog sloja kosti (periosta) i same kosti. Nastaje u porodu zbog pritiska glave novorođenčeta na majčine zdjelične kosti.


Znaci- nastaje jer porodilja tiska prije izgona? Izvini ali nisam shvatila- a jako me zanima usljed cega dolazi do tih hematoma kod prirodnog poroda- bez vakuma.

----------


## sandra23

nastaje zbog trudova kojima je svrha da tiskaju dijete van i time se dijete tiska na kosti zdjelice majke i sve bebe rođene vaginalno imaju veći ili manji otok na glavi upravo zbog toga i zato se često kaže za djecu rođenu carskim rezom da su "lijepe bebe" jer nisu natiskani,otečeni i zgužvani jer nisu bili izloženi traumi i pritisku poroda,već su samo izvađeni van.


*Neka, pogotovo velika djeca imaju porođajne traume koje nastaju tijekom prolaska djeteta kroz porođajni kanal. Velika većina porođajnih trauma bezazlena je i prolazi bez ikakvih posljedica, što treba odmah reći majci, tako da se ona umiri.

1. Kefalhematom je obično jednostrano, a rjeđe obostrano subperiostalno krvarenje koje ne prelazi medijalnu liniju. Ne treba ništa poduzimati (pogotovo ne punktirati), već čekati da promjena sama prođe za par tjedana*

eto dakle-kefalhematom nastaje često i normalno pri porodu sbog dakle opet pritiska na zdjelične kosti i porođajni kanal.a ekstra je velik u velike djece koje teže prođi ili uskog porođanog kanala ili vakuum ekstrakcije.

naravno da liječnik to može pogoršati ili uzrokovati druge ozljede nialijeganjem na trbuh ali ovo djeca sama normalno zadobiju.

----------


## cebelka86

:Love:

----------


## cebelka86

Sandra23  :Love:

----------


## BP

tocno ovo sto Sandra23 opisuje se desilo mom malcu.
Imala sam 2 dana trudove i nisam se otvarala dok nisu mi dali drip
Mali je imao obostrano hematome(2) i to prilicno velike.
Mi smo se jako prepali ali oni su za mjesec dana potpuno nestali.
Bez ikakve terapije.

----------


## Poslid

Veći hematomi osim zbog nalijeganja na trbuh, naglog otvaranja uslijed primjene dripa, nastaju i zbog neprirodnog ležećeg položaju u porodu.
Uspravnim položajem (čučeći, klečeći, stojeći...) otvor zdjelice povećava se za 28%.

----------


## eris

Oh Poslid, baš ti hvala na dopuni objašnjenja. Drugi porod je išao brzo, primila drip, slušala babicu, nisam tiskala dok nije rekla, rodila malca od 4kg, sa veeeelikim kefalhematomom na glavi, koji na žalost nije nestao, već je, što je vrlo rijetko, otvrdnuo i sada je jedna relativno rušna kvrga na lijepoj glavi šestogodišnjaka, koju mi nekako šišanjem pokušavamo učiniti manje upadljivom.
I baš sam nekako bila ubjeđena da je u pitanju taj prokleti drip.

----------

